# E3 Convo Thread: Countdowns in OP



## Patchouli (May 1, 2015)

*Smash Direct*
[YOUTUBE]WWM-SCjIuNg[/YOUTUBE]

*Nintendo Treehouse*
[YOUTUBE]GxjOnl_Xkjo[/YOUTUBE]

*Nintendo World Championship 2015*
[YOUTUBE]J9H8VcU21j4[/YOUTUBE]

*Bethesda*
[YOUTUBE]2KApp699WdE[/YOUTUBE]



<iframe src="https://freesecure.timeanddate.com/countdown/i4pt8mva/n137/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co0/cr0/ss0/cac1f1f1f/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs100/szw448/szh189/iso2015-06-15T09:30:00" allowTransparency="true" frameborder="0" width="150" height="50"></iframe>


<iframe src="https://freesecure.timeanddate.com/countdown/i4pt8mva/n137/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co0/cr0/ss0/cac1f1f1f/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs100/szw448/szh189/iso2015-06-15T13:00:00" allowTransparency="true" frameborder="0" width="150" height="50"></iframe>


<iframe src="https://freesecure.timeanddate.com/countdown/i4pt8mva/n137/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co0/cr0/ss0/cac1f1f1f/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs100/szw448/szh189/iso2015-06-15T14:45:00" allowTransparency="true" frameborder="0" width="150" height="50"></iframe>


<iframe src="https://freesecure.timeanddate.com/countdown/i4pt8mva/n137/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co0/cr0/ss0/cac1f1f1f/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs100/szw448/szh189/iso2015-06-15T18:00:00" allowTransparency="true" frameborder="0" width="150" height="50"></iframe>


<iframe src="https://freesecure.timeanddate.com/countdown/i4pt8mva/n137/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co0/cr0/ss0/cac1f1f1f/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs100/szw448/szh189/iso2015-06-16T09:00:00" allowTransparency="true" frameborder="0" width="150" height="50"></iframe>


<iframe src="https://freesecure.timeanddate.com/countdown/i4pt8mva/n137/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co0/cr0/ss0/cac1f1f1f/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs100/szw448/szh189/iso2015-06-16T10:00:00" allowTransparency="true" frameborder="0" width="150" height="50"></iframe>


<iframe src="https://freesecure.timeanddate.com/countdown/i4pt8mva/n137/cf12/cm0/cu4/ct0/cs1/ca0/co0/cr0/ss0/cac1f1f1f/cpc000/pct/tcfff/fs100/szw448/szh189/iso2015-06-16T17:00:00" allowTransparency="true" frameborder="0" width="150" height="50"></iframe>
​


----------



## Patchouli (May 1, 2015)

*Where to watch*​


Simon said:


> *Nintendo*: ,,
> *Bethesda*: ,
> *Microsoft:* , , , Spike TV, On your Xbox
> *Electronic Arts:* , ,
> ...


----------



## scerpers (May 1, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Then we have Bethesda, which is somehow becoming a giant fucking behemoth, which is having a conference for the first time ever.



preparing for the worst but still praying for the best. also can't wait to see valve's newest idea to further kill pc gaming


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2015)

Potential metroid announcements and zelda u footage.

Everything else doesn't matter.


----------



## 7777777 (May 1, 2015)

People are still watching E3?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2015)

How could we not? It's fun for the whole family. Except for people who play games.


----------



## 7777777 (May 1, 2015)

I guess for unintentional comedy.

Otherwise it's such a hilariously outdated format of the pre-internet era that has zero relevance, yet somehow fools millions of people every year that it's the biggest event in gaming.


----------



## YoungChief (May 1, 2015)

Is it not the biggest event for gaming news every year? If it isn't please enlighten me


----------



## 7777777 (May 1, 2015)

No problem. Have you heard of the internet? Check it out. They have like things written, and videos and everything. Way before any E3. And you don't have to sit through hours of boring irrelevant faggotry to find out what you already knew.

I think it might catch on.

.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2015)

You mean that place with all that AIDS?

I'unno....


----------



## 7777777 (May 1, 2015)

Safety first.


----------



## Monna (May 1, 2015)

I want to see:

Wii U:
New Kirby
New Metroid

PS4:
Metal Gear Rising 2

3DS:
New Wario Land (will probably never happen but I can dream)


----------



## Atlas (May 1, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How could we not? It's fun for the whole family. Except for people who play games.



The hilarious GIFs are worth it alone.


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2015)

7777777 said:


> People are still watching E3?



Are you kidding? The convo threads alone are worth it. E3 is always a wild ride.


----------



## 7777777 (May 1, 2015)

E3 is the least wild ride imaginable.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2015)

Mentions the internet and then immediately forgets about the internet.


----------



## teddy (May 1, 2015)

Metroid, Zelda U, and new gifs


that isn't asking for too much isn't it?


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2015)

Metroid perhaps, I'll be honest.


----------



## Monna (May 1, 2015)

I think Nintendo should work on a new Metroid title instead of spending so much time developing a reverse Mario Sunshine paint-dump game.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2015)

Your opinion belongs in the trash

Has Nintendo hinted at a new Metroid recently and I just haven't been paying attention? The expectation for one has been banging around for a couple years now, but as far as I can remember, Zelda and Star Fox are the only ones confirmed to be getting any love. Are people speculating because Retro are currently working on a game?

Not that I'd dislike a new Metroid game, it's just that people have been talking about it as if its a given and getting disappointed whenever no info comes up. Not shit-talking, just curious.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 1, 2015)

I don't think they even cover anything I give a darn about these days.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 1, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Are you kidding? The convo threads alone are worth it. E3 is always a wild ride.



Exactly. I need moar gifs.


----------



## Krory (May 1, 2015)

Are things THAT boring that we need this a month in advance?

Anyways, probably won't pay much attention to it and just read up afterwards.

It'll just be 20,000 posts of the same gifs that get tired halfway through and people complaining about literally *everything*.

At best, I'll watch Square's conference.


----------



## Monna (May 2, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Are people speculating because Retro are currently working on a game?


It certainly rekindled the hope for a new Metroid.


----------



## YoungChief (May 2, 2015)

7777777 said:


> No problem. Have you heard of the internet? Check it out. They have like things written, and videos and everything. Way before any E3. And you don't have to sit through hours of boring irrelevant faggotry to find out what you already knew.
> 
> I think it might catch on.
> 
> .



Saying "the internet exists" does not detract from E3 being the single biggest news event in gaming every year

I'm not defending E3, it's just a fact. If it wasn't a big deal, gamers wouldn't be disappointed with it every year, I never see anyone disappointed with things like TGS, because no one is really expecting that much from it

Link

Check the comments on that video, everyone saying "oh it wasnt E3 what did you expect IGNorant".

While I do think most E3 conferences are a bit underwhelming, I also think that gamers love complaining


----------



## 7777777 (May 2, 2015)

> Saying "the internet exists" does not detract from E3 being the single biggest news event in gaming every year


It actually does.
If there are no news, it's not a news event. Imagine that.


> If it wasn't a big deal, gamers wouldn't be disappointed with it every year, I never see anyone disappointed with things like TGS, because no one is really expecting that much from it


It was a big deal 20 years ago, when the only way to reveal numerous trailers from different developers to the public was at public events, and sitting through hours of boring corporate presentations peppered with mainstream murican entertainment was an inevitable incommodity. A format completely useless now.
The only thing E3 has is a brand that managed to keep the status of importance from the days of yore without actually having it. So much so that an entire generation grew up thinking it is important despite seeing every year how it is not.
They are the only ones keeping E3's rotting corpse alive. The "gamers that are disappointed in it every year", who seemingly can't comprehend that it's an outdated piece of shit that was never good and never will be, and must not be hyped every year for themselves. It's a circular thing really. Maybe one day they will see the light.

Outside that nobody watches it seriously.
Even here most people seem to be watching it for lels only, hoping to witness some trainwreck miracle like Konami 2010. Which, even I admit, is tempting. But it's not gonna happen.

End of discussion.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2015)

HL3 will be shown this E3 

Really curious about Bethesda.  Probably a new game announcement from them.  Heavily suspect that paid mods might have been a thing for the game.  No idea if that will remain or will be talked about.


----------



## Gunners (May 2, 2015)

7777777 said:


> It actually does.
> If there are no news, it's not a news event. Imagine that.
> 
> It was a big deal 20 years ago, when the only way to reveal numerous trailers from different developers to the public was at public events, and sitting through hours of boring corporate presentations peppered with mainstream murican entertainment was an inevitable incommodity. A format completely useless now.
> ...


You smell like a loner. It's not difficult to understand how the social nature of an event adds to its overall appeal.


----------



## YoungChief (May 2, 2015)

7777777 said:


> It actually does.
> If there are no news, it's not a news event. Imagine that.
> 
> It was a big deal 20 years ago, when the only way to reveal numerous trailers from different developers to the public was at public events, and sitting through hours of boring corporate presentations peppered with mainstream murican entertainment was an inevitable incommodity. A format completely useless now.
> ...



Look, whether you like E3 or not is irrelevant, it IS a big deal in gaming still and probably always will be. It's the biggest gaming event every year, there is literally no way to deny this. Twitch reported 12 million unique users watched it last year, that's on twitch alone, and nearly 50,000 people showed up in person. What do you mean by no "news"? Are games not shown at E3 every year that we didnt know about?

Regardless of if you think it's a boring show catered to investors more than gamers, or its format outdated, or whatever, changes nothing. It's a big deal, sadly. Only thing that can ever kill E3 at this point is if everyone takes up Nintendo's directs format, which won't happen

As bad as E3 usually is, it's terribleness has been overhyped and overblown. It does have some good announcements, everyone focuses on the bad things. Even the good announcements get thrashed

Link

Link

That said I can't blame them sometimes


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2015)

Drama already?

It really is the early bird special.


----------



## YoungChief (May 2, 2015)

Wouldn't really call anything going on in this thread "drama"


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Drama already?
> 
> It really is the early bird special.



What we don't know is that all this time spent disputing was lucky number 7's master plan to cause more early discussion on E3, thus secretly adding to it.

Clever bitch.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Potential metroid announcements and zelda u footage.
> 
> Everything else doesn't matter.



I thought that Zelda U wasn't going to be shown at E3?


----------



## Rapidus (May 2, 2015)

All I give a damn about is Square Enix and what they'll have to say. Everything else comes second to me.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2015)

Kingdom Hearts 3 is pretty much going to be the only good thing from them.


----------



## Rapidus (May 2, 2015)

Dream said:


> Kingdom Hearts 3 is pretty much going to be the only good thing from them.



Well considering that's really the thing I'm most excited about, it's good for me.


----------



## Simon (May 4, 2015)

I rather hear about Deus Ex and Bravely Second.

Was watching someone play the Kingdom Hearts HD games and I kept wondering why people like these games. Even when I was younger I thought they were boring as hell. Not jabbing at people who like 'em, just find it fascinating.


----------



## Naruto (May 4, 2015)

Dream said:


> I thought that Zelda U wasn't going to be shown at E3?



Then considering Metroid is probably fucking dead I'm just going to drink heavily through this E3.


----------



## Canute87 (May 4, 2015)

7777777 said:


> I guess for unintentional comedy.
> 
> Otherwise it's such a hilariously outdated format of the pre-internet era that has zero relevance, yet somehow fools millions of people every year that it's the biggest event in gaming.



Well it did rocket the PS4  into the cosmos.

Sometimes where and when you say certain things can have a rather phenomenal impact


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2015)

Uncharted and Zelda got delayed to 2016 so I dunno 

Maybe some FF and Persona? 

Would like some new IPs though. 

Sad how Besethda has an E3 conference before Capcom tho. 90's/Early 00's Capcom GOAT.  



7777777 said:


> It actually does.
> If there are no news, it's not a news event. Imagine that.
> 
> It was a big deal 20 years ago, when the only way to reveal numerous trailers from different developers to the public was at public events, and sitting through hours of boring corporate presentations peppered with mainstream murican entertainment was an inevitable incommodity. A format completely useless now.
> ...



My question is "why the salt tho?". We know it's shit. Doesn't stop people from being excited and get in some gaming socializing along the way. I'd poop in your lunch, but I can see someone already did.


----------



## Canute87 (May 4, 2015)

The fact that there is literally no buzz means they aren't any games.

But people have a point.  E3 was way popular back then when people didn't have such easy access to internet and information in general.

I would assume the only thing people really want to do is go to E3 to play test the games they have on display and see the hot women.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2015)

Okay, other games I just remembered:
-Street Fighter V (Just remembered this ain't Evo) 
-Weabo All Stars (Fire Emblem x SMT)
-Mario Maker
-Smash DLC 
-Scalebound or any Platinum game
-Fire Emblem if

And... Fuck that's it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 4, 2015)

News are still news even if they're poop, that's why we pay attention to E3, lot's of new games are still announced there every year.


----------



## teddy (May 4, 2015)

khris said:


> My question is *"why the salt tho?"*. We know it's shit. Doesn't stop people from being excited and get in some gaming socializing along the way. I'd poop in your lunch, but I can see someone already did.



This is what i'm wondering. posting all those tl;drs like he was barred from the event, and getting people to shirk e3 here is the one way he can hit back


----------



## Imagine (May 4, 2015)

Dream said:


> HL3 will be shown this E3



             .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2015)

preet gonna preet


----------



## Imagine (May 4, 2015)

Gonna have to wait at least 15 more E3s just to get a rumor


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2015)

Paid mods was a test and we all failed. Now HL3 will never happen.


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2015)

Dream said:


> Kingdom Hearts 3 is pretty much going to be the only good thing from them.



>Star Ocean
>Tomb Raider
>Deus Ex

 Go eat a dick, Preet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2015)

krory said:


> >Star Ocean
> >Tomb Raider
> >Deus Ex
> 
> Go eat a dick, Preet.



^                                           .


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2015)

Simon said:


> Was watching someone play the Kingdom Hearts HD games and I kept wondering why people like these games. Even when I was younger I thought they were boring as hell. Not jabbing at people who like 'em, just find it fascinating.



Different strokes I suppose.

I'm the same way with Skrim or Dark Souls. i acknowledge that they're well made games I guess, but I could never get into their setting or playstyle and I have a hard time understanding why others do. I'm currently trying my hand at Dark Souls at the suggestion of a close friend, and it's a struggle. Not because of the difficulty, but just that whenever I boot the thing up, the only thing I can ever think about is how much I'd rather be doing something else.



Canute87 said:


> I would assume the only thing people really want to do is go to E3 to play test the games they have on display and *see the hot women*.



I thought they got rid of those. 



ted. said:


> This is what i'm wondering. posting all those tl;drs like he was barred from the event, and getting people to shirk e3 here is the one way he can hit back





ted. said:


> getting people to shirk



I support this cause.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 4, 2015)

khris said:


> Okay, other games I just remembered:
> -Street Fighter V (Just remembered this ain't Evo)
> -Weabo All Stars (Fire Emblem x SMT)
> -Mario Maker
> ...


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2015)

Not to mention the fact that literally more than half of those are Nintendo games.

Damn Koreans.


----------



## Byrd (May 4, 2015)

Just wanna hear some news of the Last Guardian


----------



## Imagine (May 4, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Gonna have to wait at least 15 more E3s just to get a rumor





Byrd said:


> Just wanna hear some news of the Last Guardian



Applies for LG too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2015)

krory said:


> >Tomb Raider



This one too.


----------



## Reyes (May 4, 2015)

Dream said:


> I thought that Zelda U wasn't going to be shown at E3?



Yes, they said it won't appear at E3.


----------



## Reyes (May 4, 2015)

khris said:


> Okay, other games I just remembered:
> *-Street Fighter V (Just remembered this ain't Evo) *
> -Weabo All Stars (Fire Emblem x SMT)
> -Mario Maker
> ...




Why wouldn't it be at E3, they showed Tekken X Street Fighter before. 

And with this being exclusive (at least console wise) of course they would come out and show it off.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2015)

want new TR gameplay and some news about Metroid


----------



## dream (May 4, 2015)

You unbelievers, now if the perfect time to Valve to showcase HL-3 and impress the fuck out of us all.  



krory said:


> >Star Ocean
> >Tomb Raider
> >Deus Ex
> 
> Go eat a dick, Preet.



Oh yeah.  I forgot about Star Ocean and the new Deus Ex.  Could potentially be pretty good.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2015)

HL3 is destined to dissapoint if it ever comes out


----------



## dream (May 4, 2015)

Only if you are one of those fools who expect it to be the greatest thing ever in the history of the omniverse.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 4, 2015)

Weiss said:


> HL3 is destined to dissapoint if it ever comes out



Only if you think there needs to be some ratio in life between the break time between sequels and quality.

Valve is still one of the best FPS developers out there and they still have all the important people that worked on 2. I except nothing that something on the level of HL2.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2015)

you will see 



tbh Id rather have Portal 3 then HL3


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2015)

I'm more of a L4D guy myself. Hoping the rumors of that being in development are true. 

------------

Weiss has a point. A game that has been in stasis for this long usually gets so hyped up to high heaven that the reality of it being just being a really good game instead of the 2nd coming of Jesus ends up deflating people.

...Either that or because its Valve, people will be so overjoyed that it exists that it'll end up getting overrated and suffer the Skyrim and LoU dilemma of hypercriticals haphazardly shitting on it due to its lack of absolute perfection. It don't gotta be rational. We gamers aren't rational people in the first place.


Either way, HL3 isn't gonna just release and be done with it. Too late for that.


----------



## Imagine (May 5, 2015)

Dream said:


> You unbelievers, now if the perfect time to Valve to showcase HL-3 and impress the fuck out of us all.


Is it 2040 yet? 

I didn't think so


----------



## teddy (May 5, 2015)

Let him...dream


----------



## Jon Snow (May 5, 2015)

Onimusha . . . . . . .


----------



## dream (May 5, 2015)

Shirker said:


> I'm more of a L4D guy myself. Hoping the rumors of that being in development are true.
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...



Those rumors are certainly true. 

But it also loses some hype depending on the person.  It has been so long that some people have lost quite a bit of their interest/love in the franchise and there are also those who would naturally be wary.  Yes, some people will lose themselves and hype themselves to unwise levels once the game is announced but those can't be helped. 

It would have been too late at any point after a year or two.  



Jon Snow said:


> Onimusha . . . . . . .



Fun franchise but would devs be willing to revive it?


----------



## Imagine (May 5, 2015)

Capcom should be trying to revive everything they have.


----------



## Furious George (May 5, 2015)

May honestly skip E3 this year.

I might be eating a sandwich when its on or something, can't be bothered.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Capcom should be trying to revive everything they have.



Capcom isn't really run by the wisest group of people. 



Furious George said:


> May honestly skip E3 this year.
> 
> I might be eating a sandwich when its on or something, can't be bothered.


----------



## scerpers (May 5, 2015)

would love for onimusha to get revived
hl3 will be shit no matter what
hl1 and 2 weren't even great honestly


----------



## dream (May 5, 2015)

And what fps games would you consider to be great?


----------



## Imagine (May 5, 2015)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 

Even if HL3 is good it's not going to satisfy. Valve has waited way too long and everyone is going to be expecting perfection due to the wait.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Imagine (May 5, 2015)

It's GOAT. Stay mad


----------



## dream (May 5, 2015)

BC2 is nothing but trash compared to BF2.


----------



## Imagine (May 5, 2015)

And you're nothing but trash compared to me


----------



## dream (May 5, 2015)

Such delusions aren't good for you, I<3TaylorSwift69.


----------



## Imagine (May 5, 2015)

heylove > Cream


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Capcom should be trying to revive everything they have.



Just Darkstalkers and Dino Crisis would be nice


----------



## teddy (May 5, 2015)

Rival Schools please


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2015)

They can't revive Rival Schools before Darkstalkers and Power Stone though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2015)

Bad Company >> Snooze Field


----------



## Overwatch (May 5, 2015)

Looking forward to Deus Ex, Star Wars games that AREN'T Battlefront and whatever Bethesda's got cookin' (better be Dishonored 2! ).


----------



## dream (May 5, 2015)

Bethesda probably is going to show Fallout 4.  That or Elder Scrolls VI which could be possible if Bethesda likes the idea of seizing the popularity of the series now instead of letting it fade for a few years while they are working on other stuff.


----------



## Atlas (May 5, 2015)

Dream said:


> Bethesda probably is going to show Fallout 4.  That or Elder Scrolls VI which could be possible if Bethesda likes the idea of seizing the popularity of the series now instead of letting it fade for a few years while they are working on other stuff.



We have Skyrim and just got ESO, I think we have enough Elder Scrolls. It's Fallout 4 or nothing.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2015)

Atlas said:


> We have Skyrim and just got ESO, I think we have enough Elder Scrolls. It's Fallout 4 or nothing.



We probably do but Zenimax might want to go with the more profitable franchise for them.  Really depends on them and what Bethesda wants to work on next.


----------



## Simon (May 5, 2015)

how about we let everything die and hope for new IPs.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2015)

New IPs?  Too much to hope for.


----------



## Monna (May 5, 2015)

Simon said:


> how about we let everything die and hope for new IPs.


rip video games


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 5, 2015)

Well, that makes it official.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2015)

Simon's sig was close to ruining Splatoon for me. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, that makes it official.



This sucks. But what does SEGA even have to offer in the mainstream side of things? 

TGS and Gamescon would be more of their scene this year.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 5, 2015)

Sega has PSO2 which is pulling n quite a bit of revenue so there's that as well.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2015)

khris said:


> But what does SEGA even have to offer in the mainstream side of things?



Jet Set Radio?  Though I have no idea of how popular that game is. 

Shenmue?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2015)

......I am wondering if you can even still be optimistic about E3 anymore...but then I can not help but get hyped anyway.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2015)

We can be optimistic about some obtaining from laughs from the various conferences.


----------



## Atlas (May 6, 2015)

Utopia Realm said:


> Sega has PSO2 which is pulling n quite a bit of revenue so there's that as well.



Not from Muricans, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2015)

Konami 2010 was the GOAT BOAT conference. Nothing came even close to that. Ubisoft tries every year, but the best thing we get is girlwood  



Dream said:


> Shenmue


----------



## Naruto (May 6, 2015)

Do we know if Nintendo plans on ever having a panel at e3 or is it just going to be directs from now on?


----------



## dream (May 6, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Do we know if Nintendo plans on ever having a panel at e3 or is it just going to be directs from now on?



Not sure if they said anything solid about it.  We do know that Nintendo booked a "theatre" room which can seat 299 people suggesting that it might do a conference instead of a Direct but they could use it for any number of things.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 7, 2015)

Considering they have their own conference this year, this would be nothing short of retarded.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2015)

Makes little sense for them to not show it to the public.  What else would they show at their conference?  Elder Scrolls Online stuff?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 8, 2015)

ESO is a bad game


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2015)

ted. said:


> *Rival Schools* please





khris said:


> ...*Darkstalkers and Power Stone*...







Dream said:


> Not sure if they said anything solid about it.  We do know that Nintendo booked a "theatre" room which can seat 299 people suggesting that it might do a conference instead of a Direct but they could use it for any number of things.



I'm hoping Direct. I like those things, and content wise they kick the crud out of conferences.

I love me some Reggie, but there's only so many times I can here him quote statistics and say "for the first time ever" for things that aren't for the first time ever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2015)

Nintendo should help with funding for Power Stone and mash in as much Nintendo shit possible. Make it the Smash alternative. 

Hell, Sony can do the same to combat Smash as well 

Power Stone is the game the fans deserve.


----------



## Furious George (May 8, 2015)

khris said:


> Nintendo should help with funding for Power Stone and mash in as much Nintendo shit possible. Make it the Smash alternative.



So instead of filling their own series up with their myriad of mascots throughout the years, Nintendo is going to loan these characters to a game that won't be giving them 100% of the royalties? 

I'm not sure that's how business works.  Nintendo doesn't even like when youtubers don't give them a dollar when they show Mario's face.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2015)

>fanboy wet dream
>business

do you even fantasize mate?


----------



## Furious George (May 8, 2015)

About bananas. 

And termites. 

People don't know this, but we're big on eating termites.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2015)

Considering their fiscal year report, they're gonna devote some decent time on mobile. BIG PLANS FOR MOBILE. MOBILE IS WHERE THE BIG BUCKS ARE. FLAPPY MARIO WHEN?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2015)

I just realized the possibility of a mobile game announcement. Why death?


----------



## Naruto (May 8, 2015)

The 3DS already has some bullshit Nintendo F2P games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2015)

tfw the next Metroid game is on mobile. Nardo will self-destruct.


----------



## Platinum (May 8, 2015)

Naruto said:


> The 3DS already has some bullshit Nintendo F2P games.



I play too much Pokemon Shuffle .


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2015)

khris said:


> tfw the next Metroid game is on mobile. Nardo will self-destruct.



Cold-blooded.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2015)

We all have to be strong when that happens and hope Nardo doesn't kill himself while drowning in the flood of posts delivering a whirlwind of emotions of sheer anger, outrage and amusement when Metroid Mobile happens.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 8, 2015)

Nah, this E3 is cool. Everything's cool. Nothing can go wrong.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2015)

I'm going to laugh when Metroid Mobile is announced. 

Helps that I've never played the franchise. 



> >fanboy wet dream
> >business
> 
> do you even fantasize mate?



I fantasize about Legend of Dragoon 2. 



> Nah, this E3 is cool. Everything's cool. Nothing can go wrong.


----------



## teddy (May 8, 2015)

khris said:


> tfw the next Metroid game is on mobile. Nardo will self-destruct.



Feeling weak-kneed from just thinking about this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2015)

Dream said:


> I'm going to laugh when Metroid Mobile is announced.
> 
> Helps that I've never played the franchise.



I counter that sentiment when I laugh at "Half-Life 3" being the name of steam's new OS.


----------



## Naruto (May 10, 2015)

Dodged a bullet, boys.



Dream said:


> I'm going to laugh when Metroid Mobile is announced.



I thought we were friends D:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2015)

Wow, Nintendo having some sensibility about their jump to mobile. Good.


----------



## Monna (May 10, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Dodged a bullet, boys.


Lol no one actually believed it would happen.


----------



## Byrd (May 10, 2015)

oh boy... cannot wait for the threads this year

All I want is Last Guardian news...  I lost hope for everything else


KH3 news would be good too


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 10, 2015)

Byrd said:


> oh boy... cannot wait for the threads this year
> 
> All I want is Last Guardian news...  I lost hope for everything else
> 
> ...



Last Guardian is about as hopeful as a new Pokemon Snap or Metroid 2D/3D game so I wouldn't put too many eggs in that basket.


----------



## teddy (May 10, 2015)

I wouldn't put any eggs in a last guardian basket


----------



## Canute87 (May 10, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Dodged a bullet, boys.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were friends D:



You thought you were friends,  but it was only just a dream


----------



## dream (May 10, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Dodged a bullet, boys.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were friends D:



We are friends.  I didn't say that I wanted it to happen but the suffering of Nintendo fans would have been amusing.


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2015)

Mobile game talk would have probably been less irritating than Sony's inevitable 30 minute powerpoint display during their conference, or Ubisoft bringing up some b-list singer to serenade us while a bunch of french people demo just dance 2015.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 12, 2015)

NEW ASSASSINS CREED U GAYS


----------



## YoungChief (May 12, 2015)

New F-zero would be hype


----------



## OS (May 12, 2015)

The new ac games looks like a victorian gta. Except I can expect the characters in AC to be moral ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2015)

I have come to hate the AC conveyor belt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2015)

I'm inclined to believe the AC plot is all bananas at this point. (no offense George)


----------



## Atlas (May 12, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I have come to hate the AC conveyor belt



Shit got boring after AC2.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 12, 2015)

Atlas said:


> Shit got boring after AC2.



Best one to play after 2 is 4. One of the best pirate games around. Then they just started ripping that one off and it got stale again.

And Nintendo is laying its E3 plans tomorrow. Teasing Little Mac shit.


----------



## Simon (May 12, 2015)

can't wait to see miyamoto's robot game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2015)

Ugh...Nintendo has already bent it's willing fans over and had their way with them. Now all they are doing is telling them to jump for which the fans will ask how high.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 13, 2015)

> SEGA to Release 46 Free-to-Play Games Before March 2016


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2015)

Simon said:


> can't wait to see miyamoto's robot game.



Can't wait to see it polished. I wasn't impressed last time I saw it, but it could all change with the right character/setting. 



Weiss said:


>


----------



## Shirker (May 13, 2015)

Seriously considering randomly spreading rep for the sole purpose of repping Khris's smash-waifu set. 
(Though the lack of WFT is concerning)

Are there rules against asking who wants any?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2015)

Rep Preet with Gaben nudes. Am sure he'll like it.


----------



## Shirker (May 13, 2015)

The image of Gaben gracefully posing nude with a copy of Half-Life 3 covering his junk.


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2015)

Nintendo World Championship returns: bodies are ready.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 13, 2015)

They better unveil super mario world 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2015)

Shirker said:


> The image of Gaben gracefully posing nude with a copy of Half-Life 3 covering his junk.



So there's literally nothing to cover his junk with.


----------



## Simon (May 13, 2015)

Platinum said:


> Nintendo World Championship returns: bodies are ready.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2015)

Ugh.  So Nintendo will be having a digital event.  Oh well.

Bethesda will be starting things off on Sunday. 

Microsoft -> EA -> Ubisoft -> Sony setup will be great.


----------



## Overwatch (May 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Ugh.  So Nintendo will be having a digital event.  Oh well.
> 
> Bethesda will be starting things off on Sunday.
> 
> Microsoft -> EA -> Ubisoft -> Sony setup will be great.



Couldn't you have found a smaller image?!


----------



## scerpers (May 16, 2015)

cautiously optimistic against my better judgement


----------



## Patchouli (May 16, 2015)

Not optimistic at all, but I'm gonna watch anyways because it's fun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2015)

Hmm. I can make all conferences expect maybe MS. But that's when the lols start.


----------



## Naruto (May 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Ugh.  So Nintendo will be having a digital event.  Oh well.



It's a little disheartening to be sure.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2015)

this E3 will dissapoint


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Patchouli (May 16, 2015)

khris said:


>




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Y3-aAx4SOn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2015)

khris said:


>





Patchouli said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Y3-aAx4SOn0[/YOUTUBE]



 So Reggie now the new Segata Sanshiro?.....in a sense.


----------



## Simon (May 16, 2015)

We've had this discussion before, press conferences are a waist of money, Nintendo was the first to realize that. Glad they are sticking to the digital events.


----------



## Canute87 (May 16, 2015)

Naruto said:


> It's a little disheartening to be sure.



Are you going to E3 or something?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2015)

I favor the digital format tbh. Less bullshit filler and more game talk.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 16, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Are you going to E3 or something?



Nah, it's just boring compared to the actual conferences. Although their E3 announcement video was cringe worthy enough. Their need to pull out memes out of their ass forces a lot of shitty comedy out of nowhere.

I'm satisfied when it comes to Nintendo already.


----------



## Naruto (May 17, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Are you going to E3 or something?



It's not that the format bothers me, so much as it guarantees no major announcement will take place. I don't expect them to have a digital event whenever they unveil their next console (not that I want them to do that any time soon, just using that as an example).

Then again Zelda U was first revealed in a direct, so who knows what will happen.


----------



## Patchouli (May 17, 2015)

I'm torn on the nintendo directs. 

On one hand, last year's E3 one was great. One announcement right after the other, no boring speeches from executives, Reggie vs Iwata. They did it all right.

On the other hand, it guarantees no moments like this will happen.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]kw_Bd-13YCk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2015)

That's a really odd logic Nardo. They announced the 3DSXL on a direct IIRC. And I doubt any conference will have a new hardware announcement. Maybe a few price drops though.


----------



## Naruto (May 17, 2015)

khris said:


> That's a really odd logic Nardo. They announced the 3DSXL on a direct IIRC. And I doubt any conference will have a new hardware announcement. Maybe a few price drops though.



I'm not actually hoping for new hardware, just making the assumption that if Nintendo doesn't feel like investing in a full blown stage presentation then they must not have faith in their own content.

And hey, I could be wrong. In fact I _hope _I am.

You all know what I want to see.


----------



## Simon (May 17, 2015)

E3 is for press, Nintendo wants to connect with fans, these digital fans do just that. So really what is the point of having a press conference?

Pretty sure Nintendo has said they won't be announcing any new hardware until 2016.

edit:


----------



## Naruto (May 17, 2015)

Jesus do I regret using hardware as an example.



khris said:


>



MY FUCKING SIDES


----------



## dream (May 17, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I'm not actually hoping for new hardware, just making the assumption that if Nintendo doesn't feel like investing in a full blown stage presentation then they must not have faith in their own content.
> 
> And hey, I could be wrong. In fact I _hope _I am.
> 
> You all know what I want to see.



I don't believe that Nintendo is doing directs because they don't have faith in their own content.  They more or less achieve the same thing as stage presentations with their Directs.  The only real difference is the lack of an audience that responds to what is being revealed.  Probably see little point in setting up a stage for a bunch of press members.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2015)

Nintendo should do comiccon


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Jesus do I regret using hardware as an example.



Hey guys, let's start talking about new Nintendo hardware. 


-------------


But yeah, in all seriousness, I get where you're coming from with a live stage being the most fitting and telling for big, big news. Still, I'm with Preet in that I feel like the Digital Events have less to do with Ninty having no faith in their products and more to do with the statistical analysis stuff and other extra padding that comes with conferences is a not-so-great idea in the current climate.

You see the threads here and on gaf and stuff. E3's rep is so far in the trash that most people use it for memes and making fun of the companies now. Ninty's quite visibly putting forth an effort to repair their image as a game company since it's all they got, and I feel like conferences (the way they are now) aren't the way to do it. Plus, other than the Amiibo selling like cocaine to Rick James, I'm not sure if they have that many impressive statistics to talk about; hell even the Amiibo's success is kinda undercut by them not having the forethought to make enough of the damn things.


----------



## Naruto (May 17, 2015)

Shirker said:


> not having the forethought to make enough of the damn things.



Yeah I'm pretty sure they did this on purpose to artificially increase demand, tbh.

But I don't want to steer this so far off topic.


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure they did this on purpose to artificially increase demand, tbh.
> 
> But I don't want to steer this so far off topic.



I can only hope. Yeah, it's scummy as shit, but at least that means getting me a Robin, WFT and Villager Amiibo isn't too far out of the question.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why yes, maybe I *am* a huge bitch, but shut up, I waaaaant them!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Jesus do I regret using hardware as an example.



What else did you expect?


----------



## Aldric (May 17, 2015)

nintendo directs are infinitely better than the conference shitshows

last year nintendo had by far the best showing with their direct and treehouse streams so l don't see why this year would be any different


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 17, 2015)

As long as Gravity Rush is announced at the PS4 conference, i don't care what else does or doesn't get announced. They could focus on a guy dancing around with one of those bulky helmets on his head for the rest of the time for all i care


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 17, 2015)

The main problem with the direct is that the format is boring as fuck. White background with a couple of Chinese struggling with English who practiced beforehand.

Ninty's doing some interesting stuff with online interaction lately but Nintendo Direct is a flawed concept from the get go, not only in how they present it but how they mostly hold every pertinent information concerning videogames hostage to them, essentially killing every other kind of marketing they have.

That and they didn't even include The Devil's Third in their direct last year and showed Yoshi's Yarn which was just boring. Which might have been a good thing since the game looked like shit and the treehouse dweebs played like retards. After seeing gameplay footage with people playing the game like it was supposed to be played, mix of melee and shooting and Itakagi saying they've pretty much overhauled the graphics, I'm willing to give it a second chance.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I'm not actually hoping for new hardware, just making the assumption that if Nintendo doesn't feel like investing in a full blown stage presentation then they must not have faith in their own content.
> 
> And hey, I could be wrong. In fact I _hope _I am.
> 
> You all know what I want to see.



Did you like not watch E3 last year?

Cause it was better than the ones they've had for the past 3 years


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 17, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The main problem with the direct is that the format is boring as fuck. White background with a couple of Chinese struggling with English who practiced beforehand.
> 
> Ninty's doing some interesting stuff with online interaction lately but Nintendo Direct is a flawed concept from the get go, not only in how they present it but how they mostly hold every pertinent information concerning videogames hostage to them, essentially killing every other kind of marketing they have.
> 
> That and they didn't even include The Devil's Third in their direct last year and showed Yoshi's Yarn which was just boring. Which might have been a good thing since the game looked like shit and the treehouse dweebs played like retards. After seeing gameplay footage with people playing the game like it was supposed to be played, mix of melee and shooting and Itakagi saying they've pretty much overhauled the graphics, I'm willing to give it a second chance.



Maybe you should pay attention more, because they showed Devil's Third off last year in their direct.

Where do you think this trailer comes from?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yTldFe2m-A[/YOUTUBE]

  It was the last thing they showed on Treehouse too. And they streamed it on IGN and Gamespot, which frankly had shittier footage so they shouldnt have done that imo LOL. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9PEEu7B7s8[/YOUTUBE]

Yarn Yoshi looks tight anyway XD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2015)

I find the directs better paced than the stage conferences. So I dunno about that boring claim. While lols are good, I'd logically want to know as much as possible in the least amount of time. The directs do a really good job with that.


----------



## Patchouli (May 17, 2015)

BODY_READY/.


----------



## VoodooKnight (May 18, 2015)

My prediction...



*Runs*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2015)

I actually want a new Mario Tennis for the WiiU.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 18, 2015)

Tennis is boring, the Strikers series is pretty rad though.


----------



## Monna (May 18, 2015)

I can't think of anything non-nintendo related that I'm looking forward to after this whole konami thing. Fuck them.


----------



## scerpers (May 18, 2015)

fallout 4 if it was being made by osbid
hope beth announces something elder scrolls


----------



## DeathScream (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Tennis is boring, the Strikers series is pretty rad though.



Actually I never played any of those. Is the Wii one good? Does it require motion controls?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2015)

Give me Sonic Boom 2 for extra lulz.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 18, 2015)

khris said:


> Actually I never played any of those. Is the Wii one good? Does it require motion controls?



Mario Strikers is legit. Shouldn't like that game as much as I do. Mario Strikers Charged has some forced waggle bullshit but it's not that pervasive and it's kept to a minimum.

It's the only Mario sports spinoff worth a shit.



St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Where do you think this trailer comes from?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yTldFe2m-A[/YOUTUBE]



Not from the direct, they showed that trailer after it was done. They should've given it more focus instead of making separate little shows and interviews for it.


----------



## dream (May 18, 2015)

Not sure how I feel about Doom 4 after all the rumors about its development.  I will say that the enemy design looks pretty cool.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 18, 2015)

Not really rumors when it was practically confirmed. Whoever's working on this version seems to know what they're doing. If anything, everyone that saw the initial preview said that it seemed like a AAA version of Brutal Doom which is a good sign, even if that mod is overrated as fuck.


----------



## Aldric (May 18, 2015)

what l expect (all nintendo, l have completed my transformation into full nintendo fanboy mode l'm too old now there's no saving me):

-focus on mario maker, starfox and miyamoto's senility simulator project giant robot
-some boring shit about xenoblade x, yoshi and splatoon's updates
-smtXfe, devil's third, fatal frame and harada's game
-at least two new wii u games, probably on the smaller side like captain toad
-bitter tears of disappointment and existential despair


----------



## ShadowReij (May 18, 2015)

I will be shocked if nintendo somehow manages to "win" e3 this year without a conference again. Granted I think they made the right move bypassing conferences all together considering the current trend of e3 conferences so far have been one no, after another.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2015)

Dream said:


> Not sure how I feel about Doom 4 after all the rumors about its development.  I will say that the enemy design looks pretty cool.



.....for a second I thought that was a fallout 4 preview.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2015)

I still need to play Wolfenstien. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> Mario Strikers is legit. Shouldn't like that game as much as I do. Mario Strikers Charged has some forced waggle bullshit but it's not that pervasive and it's kept to a minimum.
> 
> It's the only Mario sports spinoff worth a shit.



I see. Thanks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2015)

>Focus on other areas of business.

Shitfucks


----------



## Monna (May 18, 2015)

Maybe in a few years it would be best to forget video games.

If nintendo becomes crap then all hope is lost. Nintendo getting involved with phones isn't a good sign, especially considering the entire konami fiasco.


----------



## Aldric (May 18, 2015)

difference with konami is nintendo's phone venture is a secondary source of revenue like amiibos

it'll only become their focus if their traditional hardware business fails, and that's not something they can control


----------



## dream (May 18, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not really rumors when it was practically confirmed. Whoever's working on this version seems to know what they're doing. If anything, everyone that saw the initial preview said that it seemed like a AAA version of Brutal Doom which is a good sign, even if that mod is overrated as fuck.



Ehhh.  I'm wary of giving much credence to impressions of brief previews shown behind closed doors but we'll see how it turns out.



Jane said:


> Maybe in a few years it would be best to forget video games.
> 
> If nintendo becomes crap then all hope is lost. Nintendo getting involved with phones isn't a good sign, especially considering the entire konami fiasco.



Even if Nintendo goes to shit gaming will be fine.


----------



## Monna (May 18, 2015)

Dream said:


> Even if Nintendo goes to shit gaming will be fine.


I feel modern gaming in general is becoming shit so I doubt it. Too much focus on online and socialization. Nintendo is one of the few companies to keep away from these modern trends. They've been making games the same way for decades which is why I respect them.

Anyway, Platinum is a good developer. I can't think of much else though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2015)

Jane said:


> I feel modern gaming in general is becoming shit so I doubt it. Too much focus on online and socialization. Nintendo is one of the few companies to keep away from these modern trends. *They've been making games the same way for decades which is why I respect them.*
> 
> Anyway, Platinum is a good developer. I can't think of much else though.



 I also respect that, but I no longer can care much for them. I mean dear lord...evolve already. If they really are one of the last hopes, then do what everyone else is doing...but better. Or the right way. or something...not trotting out the same old shit.


----------



## dream (May 18, 2015)

I generally don't see much of a problem with developers focusing on online or at least not as long as single player doesn't suffer much or at all for it.  From Software would be a perfect example of this.  Then you have the pure single-player devs like Bethesda who are unlikely to mess with their formula. 

Also, pretty sure that Nintendo has been pushing online/socialization for a while in some of their games.


----------



## Monna (May 18, 2015)

You can argue but I still feel video games are probably doomed.


----------



## Aldric (May 18, 2015)

Superman said:


> I also respect that, but I no longer can care much for them. I mean dear lord...evolve already. If they really are one of the last hopes, then do what everyone else is doing...but better. Or the right way. or something...not trotting out the same old shit.



personally l'd lose all interest in nintendo and gaming as a whole if they started doing "what everyone else is doing"

that's specifically because they're so offbeat, sometimes frustratingly so, that l find them interesting and think they're so crucial to the current landscape

if they have to turn into a desperate "notice me western market senpai" company like capcom to survive then it's probably better if they just disappear entirely


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2015)

Aldric said:


> personally l'd lose all interest in nintendo and gaming as a whole if they started doing "what everyone else is doing"
> 
> that's specifically because they're so offbeat, sometimes frustratingly so, that l find them interesting and think they're so crucial to the current landscape
> 
> if they have to turn into a desperate "notice me western market senpai" company like capcom to survive then it's probably better if they just disappear entirely



 They can always bring another perspective to what everyone else does. And I do not know what you are talking about them needing to have the west notice them...they have had the west's attention for the past 20-25 years?

 Besides Indie games are filling the gap of what they are currently doing in a way.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 18, 2015)

Jane said:


> You can argue but I still feel video games are probably doomed.



The Triple A market, definitely. The rest of gaming will be fine.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2015)

If Nintendo goes under. I'll 9/10 exclusively be a retrofag.


----------



## Gino (May 18, 2015)

Nintendo going under is just not a possibly in my eyes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 18, 2015)

Superman said:


> I also respect that, but I no longer can care much for them. I mean dear lord...evolve already. If they really are one of the last hopes, then do what everyone else is doing...but better. Or the right way. or something...not trotting out the same old shit.



I think they are about to evolve.
Hopefully into something different from today and better since they waited so long.


----------



## dream (May 18, 2015)

Gino said:


> Nintendo going under is just not a possibly in my eyes.



It isn't impossible.  It is unlikely to happen anytime soon but I can easily imagine Nintendo going under two or three console generations into the future.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2015)

Nintendo will go software only before going completely under. So that's at least 2 more generations.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 18, 2015)

I'm pretty sure they'd go under before that.


----------



## Gino (May 18, 2015)

Well if that happens I'll be more then prepared to check out because the way gaming is looking now is pretty bleak.


----------



## Aldric (May 18, 2015)

Superman said:


> They can always bring another perspective to what everyone else does. And I do not know what you are talking about them needing to have the west notice them...they have had the west's attention for the past 20-25 years?
> 
> Besides Indie games are filling the gap of what they are currently doing in a way.



the huge commercial successes in the west are mostly games nintendo don't make (sandbox gangsta games, military shooters, cover based tps where you play some thirty year old douchebag with stubble in a post apocalyptic north american city, grimdark GoT lite rpgs, sport sims, THINEMATIC EMOTHIONAL EXPERIENTHES)

indies fill the gap for 2d platformers yeah and hopefully now 3d ones too but nintendo offers more than that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2015)

Gino said:


> Well if that happens I'll be more then prepared to check out because the way gaming is looking now is pretty bleak.



I can't wait for pay2pause microtransactions.


----------



## Gino (May 18, 2015)

pay2pause mannnnnnnnnn


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2015)

I may just gave some evil prick company an idea. Welp, looks like I've killed gaming.


----------



## dream (May 19, 2015)

khris said:


> I can't wait for pay2pause microtransactions.



 

Can't wait for Bethesda to reveal Fallout 4 and paid mods for it.


----------



## Shirker (May 19, 2015)

khris said:


> I can't wait for pay2pause microtransactions.




dear god


----------



## Gino (May 19, 2015)

Dream said:


> Can't wait for Bethesda to reveal Fallout 4 and paid mods for it.



NAh MAn.......NAH!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2015)

Multiplayer mods.
DLC mods.
companion mods.
Gotta pay for the game piece by piece.
Because they are "mods"


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 19, 2015)

So did everyone get high on bath salts the last 3 pages?

Nintendo aint going out of business within the next 15 years LOL.  
Such a funny thing to say when they're busy expanding.

Iwata doesnt have to go to E3 in person anyway lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> So did everyone get high on bath salts the last 3 pages?
> 
> Nintendo aint going out of business within the next 15 years LOL.
> Such a funny thing to say when they're busy expanding.
> ...



Yeah, 2-3 generations as preet put it.


----------



## Shirker (May 19, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Such a funny thing to say when they're busy expanding.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2015)

Preet should ban Nardo when Metroid Dash is announced. I don't think the latter will take it very well. He'll handout mass bans and kill the section.


----------



## dream (May 19, 2015)

Gino said:


> NAh MAn.......NAH!



I bet that is what everyone else thought about Bethesda ever introducing paid mods.  But guess what, they did. 

Only the sheer backlash made them backpedal.  With a new game and better implementation...I'm sure that Bethesda would be willing to attempt it again. 



khris said:


> Preet should ban Nardo when Metroid Dash is announced. I don't think the latter will take it very well. He'll probably hand mass bans and kill the section.


----------



## Shirker (May 19, 2015)

khris said:


> Preet should ban Nardo when Metroid Dash is announced. I don't think the latter will take it very well. He'll handout mass bans and kill the section.



I really wish you would quit it with this whole "making tons of +rep worthy posts" shit you've been doing lately. I gots ta spread, man, and i hate doing that arbitrarily.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 19, 2015)

Next year the "press start" will be DLC as well as "options/settings" will all be paid DLC 

Saving your progress will also be unlocked when you pay the DLC


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2015)

How about you pay to access the shop. That way they can fuck your wallet while fucking you.


----------



## Shirker (May 19, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Saving your progress will also be unlocked when you pay the DLC



Actually, that was already a thing in the 6th generation of consoles.


----------



## Gino (May 19, 2015)

By that time I'll just be yohohohoing.


----------



## dream (May 19, 2015)

Pay to fight bosses.

Pay to move to the next level.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 19, 2015)

Pay to increase your charcter's stats and pay to save feature.:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2015)

Inb4 Warner Bros. hires us.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 19, 2015)

The system must be shut down..and start anew. 

JRPGs will require you to pay first before you can engage random battles.


----------



## Gino (May 19, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> The system must be shut down..and start anew.
> 
> JRPGs will require you to pay first before you can engage random battles.



*That's so crazy it just might work*​


----------



## dream (May 19, 2015)

A day will come where buying a game merely gives you the ability to make micro-transactions for a game.  Everything from the options to starting a new game is a micro-transaction that must be purchased separately.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 19, 2015)

never gave a fuck about Nintendo outside of Metroid 


lets see:
> Fallout 4
> Doom 4 gameplay, the faster paced the better
> dunno, a Vanquish 2 or something would be good 


any other big potential announcements ? DMC 5 ? nah, too early


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2015)

How about a shopping game that's literally all about haggling DLC?

Man, that's just bananas.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ShadowReij (May 19, 2015)

Superman said:


> I also respect that, but I no longer can care much for them. I mean dear lord...evolve already. If they really are one of the last hopes, *then do what everyone else is doing...but better. Or the right way. or something*...not trotting out the same old shit.



It's because they don't do what everyone else does (to the joy and frustration of others) that they have my attention. I like the diversity, the moment Nintendo goes I'll more than likely lose interest in games all together because there really won't be nothing else to look forward to.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2015)

Possible leak of a Sega/Square Enix collaboration for Shemnue 3.

I'm making a gif folder just for this shit if true.


----------



## Naruto (May 19, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Possible leak of a Sega/Square Enix collaboration for Shemnue 3.
> 
> I'm making a gif folder just for this shit if true.



Oh snap, I know someone who is going to be ecstatic


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 19, 2015)

Nova set


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 19, 2015)

I've never actually played any Shenmue and even I am getting a bit excited.


----------



## Naruto (May 19, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Nova set



Is that bad? Nova is just about the only reason I play HotS considering I was looking forward to the PS2 game waaaaaaaaay back when.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 19, 2015)

no

it's goood 





> Nova is just about the only reason I play HotS


Nova and Sylvanas


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2015)

....WILL YOU ALL STOP RUINING E3 BEFORE IT STARTS PLEASE!?


 Are your damn jokes about micro transactions for everything...fuck ya!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2015)

I played the first Shenmue when I was young. Don't remember much about it though. My Dreamcast getting busted changed my life man.


----------



## Naruto (May 19, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Nova and *Sylvanas*



My only other hero I shit you not 

But you know, ever since they changed her epic voice it just hasn't been the same:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2015)

Kael'thas is finally in the game. Been waiting for him ever since I got in the beta.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2015)

I know remasters get crapped on a lot. But a Shenmue 1+2 remaster would be okay by me.


----------



## Naruto (May 19, 2015)

khris said:


> I know remasters get crapped on a lot.



That depends on how much effort is actually put into it. If all they do is upscale the resolution and replace a handful of assets then I personally wouldn't see the point.

Good examples of remakes:


Tomb Raider Anniversary
Punch Out (Wii)
Monkey Island Special Editions

Conversely, I consider the PS2/PSP->PS3 remastered titles to be mostly lazy money grabs. Didn't stop me from getting Ico/SotC, though. The increased framerate on PS3 was very welcome 

And yes, I know I'm comparing full blown remakes to remasters, but that is sort of my entire point. I think lazy remasters are just useless cash grabs unless they're increasing the availability of games for people who are not comfortable emulating them (or purchasing them at highly inflated prices).

Look at the recently released Metroid Prime Trilogy on the Nintendo eShop. They could have ported it to run natively on the Wii U, thereby allowing it to use more of the system's resources and enabling a higher internal rendering resolution. But no, it's just the exact same game it was on the Wii.

The price alone makes it worth it, of course, especially because it was originally a limited edition so you can't find it anywhere for less than 70 bucks (used!), but considering Nintendo could have done more with it, I still harbor some measure of resentment.


----------



## Reyes (May 19, 2015)

Not exactly E3 but we got the Bison reveal trailer.

[YOUTUBE]epPou9RzeKM[/YOUTUBE]

Ono already getting ready for E3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2015)

Naruto said:


> That depends on how much effort is actually put into it. If all they do is upscale the resolution and replace a handful of assets then I personally wouldn't see the point.
> 
> Good examples of remakes:
> 
> ...



I don't mind you comparing remaster against Remakes even if they're not really the same thing but at least use Resident Evil remake as an example of a proper one since that's the Alpha fucking Male when it comes to remade games. Nothing quite like it, ^ (use bro).

Castlevania Chronicles is another good example as it's a completely new game built on the foundations of the first game. For some reason the original Castlevania was remade a bunch of times during its Classic life cycle. Super Castlevania 4 is also a remake of the original but I don't think the maneuverability of the whip complements the gameplay, you're too powerful.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 19, 2015)

I'm okay with remasters of old games, specially collections of series, or remasters with a lot of extra new stuff, it's only remasters of games released two days ago with slightly better resolution that bother me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2015)

And yeah, a Shemnue 1 + 2 remaster would be welcomed since the availability of those games is ridiculously minute.


----------



## Naruto (May 19, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> at least use Resident Evil remake as an example



I could have made a very long list, actually. I just named three because it was easy to do so.

And I haven't played the RE remake so I wouldn't know


----------



## Gino (May 19, 2015)

Okay what anime is that the gifs hilarious.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 19, 2015)

Gino said:


> Okay what anime is that the gifs hilarious.



.


----------



## ZE (May 19, 2015)

The shenmue stuff is fake, apparently. Not that I'm surprised. So many years waiting for the game or a simple HD collection, and so many years of false rumors, this one is just another one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And yeah, a Shemnue 1 + 2 remaster would be welcomed since the availability of those games is ridiculously minute.



Exactly. I wanted to play/replay those games for a while. But my Dreamcast is busted (I also don't own an Xbox) and emulators hate my PC. Hell a digital release of without the remastered graphics would suffice. 

Games that get remastered 9 months after release is pretty disgusting tho. 



Reyes said:


> Not exactly E3 but we got the Bison reveal trailer.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]epPou9RzeKM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ono already getting ready for E3



On a Tuesday no less. 

Are those Street Fighter EX moves?


----------



## scerpers (May 19, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I've never actually played any Shenmue and even I am getting a bit excited.



there really isn't any reason to. shenmue is legit terrible


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2015)

And just like that WAD kills the thread.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2015)

The only thing dead here is that dude's taste in video games.


----------



## Patchouli (May 19, 2015)

Undercover Scorp.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2015)

I too have not played either shenmue games...what makes it good to great exactly? no spoilers please.


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2015)

All I care about at E3 this year is Nintendo and Fallout 4.

It's all uphill from there.


----------



## Patchouli (May 19, 2015)

I'm interested in seeing what they do with the pc panel. :3


----------



## dream (May 19, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I'm interested in seeing what they do with the pc panel. :3



Awesome PC exclusi....


----------



## Gino (May 19, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> .



Good looking out.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 19, 2015)

Wow they updated Bison's moveset. I hope all characters have new moves and strings.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Undercover Scorp.


----------



## Patchouli (May 20, 2015)

Dream said:


> Awesome PC exclusi....






I forgot I had that on.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2015)

In all seriousness I imagine that we'll see a bunch of indie games, some multi-plat games, maybe some VR stuff, and plenty of buzzwords from AMD.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 20, 2015)

Legacy of the Void is already enough for PC


----------



## Monna (May 20, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Legacy of the Void is already enough for PC


Flutter is DOOM'd


----------



## scerpers (May 20, 2015)

Superman said:


> I too have not played either shenmue games...what makes it good to great exactly? no spoilers please.



notice how no one gave you examples? because they know that nostalgia clouds their judgement


----------



## Monna (May 20, 2015)

NeoWAD said:


> notice how no one gave you examples? because they know that nostalgia clouds their judgement


There are no nostalgia goggles.

Video games were simply better 20 years ago.


----------



## Naruto (May 20, 2015)

Dream said:


> Awesome PC exclusi....





Upcoming PC exclusives:


StarCraft II: Legacy of the Void
Torment: Tides of Numenera
Overwatch
Star Citizen
Heroes of the Storm
Shadowrun Hong Kong
Unreal Tournament 4

Last year we got Warlords of Draenor, Shadowrun Dragonfall, Hearthstone, Reaper of Souls and Divinity: Original Sin. Heck, The Sims is one of the best selling game franchises of all time and 4 was also released last year, if you're into that. Earlier _this _year we got Pillars of Eternity, Cities: Skylines and a new Total War.

To this day CS: S, Dota 2 and League still have a ridiculous amount of active players.

And of course, PC gets many more indie games and (admittedly trash) mmos that I can't be arsed to remember or look up.

When you consider practically every third party game gets a PC release, I'd say PC is not in a bad place. For PC to have more and/or better exclusives Valve (as the undisputed king of digital game sales on PC) would have to fund them and enforce exclusivity contracts with development teams, all for the sake of keeping the PC platform afloat. Thing is, it does not need it. Valve is swimming in cash, the platform is ancient and adoption rate is sky high. Exclusive titles happen because Sony/MS/Nintendo are taking big risks with putting out a new system and usually selling them at a loss, all for the sake of software sales down the line. To make their particular console more attractive, they put money towards making sure some games are exclusive to them, even if only for a certain period of time.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 20, 2015)

Naruto 




> Upcoming PC exclusives:


also - Sword Coast Legends  



and 

and Physical release of child of light... on Vita?!


and Path of Exile expansion and Grim Dawn release out of early access, though thats stretching it 






> Earlier this year we got Pillars of Eternity, Cities: Skylines and a new Total War.


and Wasteland 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2015)

Is WAD trying to be the Konami of this thread?


----------



## Shirker (May 20, 2015)

Nart forgot to say "now say you're sorry" at the end of his post.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2015)

That's a long ass post for bait though. Nardo's internet skills are getting exposed.


----------



## Reyes (May 20, 2015)

People thinking Shemnue shit is real/might happen.


----------



## Naruto (May 20, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Nart forgot to say "now say you're sorry" at the end of his post.





khris said:


> That's a long ass post for bait though. Nardo's internet skills are getting exposed.



What are you guys talking about? Dream and I are friends


----------



## dream (May 20, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Upcoming PC exclusives:
> 
> 
> StarCraft II: Legacy of the Void
> ...



I was just joking. 

But yeah, PC does have a fair amount of exclusives that are highly promising especially Torment.


----------



## Aldric (May 20, 2015)

Superman said:


> I too have not played either shenmue games...what makes it good to great exactly? no spoilers please.



it's dragon's lair with chinese people wow awesome


----------



## Shirker (May 20, 2015)

Naruto said:


> What are you guys talking about? Dream and I are friends



It doesn't help that you murdered the poor man and didn't stop kicking.

You monster.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 20, 2015)

Being someone who never liked grand theft auto, Im just gonna put it out there,

Shenmue is only enjoyable if you like Point and Click Adventure games like King's Quest


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2015)

Yeah, I especially like the point and click gameplay in Shemnue when you're playing the action segments. Because those fighting mechanics straight from Virtua Fighter are just so mechanized! 

I don't know what's more retarded, the idea that Shemnue is anything like a point and click adventure game or that it's anything like Dragon's Lair. Maybe I'm missing the finer points of Aldric's shitty comedy (QTEs, get it? xD) or maybe the people in this thread criticizing it never played the game to begin with considering the absolute non-arguments so far.


----------



## Aldric (May 20, 2015)

so much salt for a sd heavy rain that's been dead for a decade


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 20, 2015)

"Look ma, I did it again! xD"


----------



## Reyes (May 20, 2015)

Maybe at E3, but who cares it's coming.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, I especially like the point and click gameplay in Shemnue when you're playing the action segments. Because those fighting mechanics straight from Virtua Fighter are just so mechanized!
> 
> I don't know what's more retarded, the idea that Shemnue is anything like a point and click adventure game or that it's anything like Dragon's Lair. Maybe I'm missing the finer points of Aldric's shitty comedy (QTEs, get it? xD) or maybe the people in this thread criticizing it never played the game to begin with considering the absolute non-arguments so far.



I'll be the first to admit I have no idea what's being discussed let alone what Shemnue is.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 20, 2015)

Shenmue's structure is straight outta of an adventure game. Especially with how its world is constructed and traversed through. Its a different style and take on the open world segmentation that GTA popularized

Point blank.


----------



## Monna (May 20, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> I'll be the first to admit I have no idea what's being discussed let alone what Shemnue is.


Same here


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2015)

Shenume 3 is the only game on earth that has about the same chance of getting released as Silent Hills.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2015)

True. HL3 and The Last Guardian have even less of a chance getting released.  

But I don't see what's so hard about releasing 1 and 2 digitally like they did with the Sonic Adventure games.


----------



## Gino (May 21, 2015)

The cheat code to getting hyped this E3 is to expect.............nothing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2015)

This thread...............


----------



## Soca (May 22, 2015)

Couldn't make a thread 

[YOUTUBE]ybZ5nchDm6o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 22, 2015)

meh, more underground 

dont really want


but im sure itll do well


----------



## Soca (May 22, 2015)

Bout time imo. If the gameplay trailer is good then this would be my first nfs game since most wanted.


----------



## Monna (May 22, 2015)

I haven't played a need for speed title since the ps2 era


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2015)

Just let Criterion do their own thing with the car licenses  

Burnout Paradise was good.


----------



## Soca (May 22, 2015)

That was my fucking game. The online community was so good back then for that game, now it's all dried up.


----------



## Imagine (May 22, 2015)

Dried up like you


----------



## Naruto (May 22, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> Couldn't make a thread



Why not? **


----------



## Soca (May 22, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Why not? **



The rules in the arcade section said I couldn't. Can I make it in this section?'

edit: welp I read the rules wrong


----------



## Jimin (May 22, 2015)

I really want more 2D Castlevanias. It just doesn't feel the same in 3D...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2015)

>Konami
>making non-mobile games


----------



## Jimin (May 22, 2015)

It's like they just forgot the older Castlevanias had a storyline that didn't conclude yet...

1999 still needs to happen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2015)

Cullen please stahp


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 22, 2015)

I think it's safe to say that the chances of we ever getting that are pretty close to zero.


----------



## Patchouli (May 23, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> I really want more 2D Castlevanias. It just doesn't feel the same in 3D...





khris said:


> >Konami
> >making non-mobile games



"You need the crystal balls to progress, please tap here to purchase one!"

"Game Over: You must wait 11h59m to try again. Alternatively, tap here to buy 3 more lives!"

"Gomen baka gaijin, this game is Japan only"

Konami mobile could go so many ways, but whatever poison they pick, it's horrible.


----------



## Death-kun (May 24, 2015)

The worst thing is that Konami won't go bankrupt because they make boatloads of money from casinos, apparel and whatever other shit they dabble in. The switch to mobile is just another money-grubbing business decision to them that won't even put a dent in their pockets. We should just appreciate the fun times we had with Konami and hope that the competent developers jump ship and find a safe haven with other game companies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2015)

Here we go again.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 24, 2015)

At least the Metal Gear storyline was completed before this shit.


----------



## scerpers (May 24, 2015)

can't fix e3
rip


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2015)

There are 3 different WAD accounts in this forum. Ya'll need new names.


----------



## Ball Breaker (May 24, 2015)

All I'm hoping for is some Dragon Quest localization news.

Ain't gonna happen, i know, but I can dream


----------



## Patchouli (May 25, 2015)

On that same line of wild dreams.

Hoping the PC event attracts a big crowd. I just want Sega or Atlus to see that and go "We should bring Yakuza 5/Persona 5 to the pc".


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2015)

pc is the future of gaming


----------



## Monna (May 25, 2015)

Weiss said:


> mobile is the future of gaming


Fixed for accuracy


----------



## Ball Breaker (May 25, 2015)

If Neptunia and Naruto Storm suddenly going PC means anything is PC will get more ports of console games

(even though we all know the consoles are downgraded PCs anyway lol)


----------



## Reyes (May 25, 2015)

Ball Breaker said:


> All I'm hoping for is some Dragon Quest localization news.
> 
> Ain't gonna happen, i know, but I can dream



Other than footage of English dubbed Dragon Quest Heroes, don't expect anything else.



Patchouli said:


> On that same line of wild dreams.
> 
> Hoping the PC event attracts a big crowd. I just want Sega or Atlus to see that and go "We should bring Yakuza 5/Persona 5 to the pc".



Seeing how SEGA isn't bringing over Y5 themselves it's not coming to PC, also Persona on PC...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2015)

Jane said:


> Fixed for accuracy


  .


----------



## Ball Breaker (May 25, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Other than footage of English dubbed Dragon Quest Heroes, don't expect anything else.



Trust me, I'm not. i already know what will happen.


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2015)

It will take Japan another 6 years to discover that the PC exists.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2015)

theres been plenty of weaboo releases on Steam recently


----------



## dream (May 25, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Hoping the PC event attracts a big crowd. I just want Sega or Atlus to see that and go "We should bring Yakuza 5/Persona 5 to the pc".



Jesus fuck, Patch.  Even Half-Life 3 + The Last Guardian being revealed at this E3 is more likely.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2015)

they should hold a live funeral for Sanic at E3


----------



## Naruto (May 25, 2015)

Dream said:


> Jesus fuck, Patch.  Even Half-Life 3 + The Last Guardian being revealed at this E3 is more likely.



Patch just hoping he doesn't need a reason to buy a playstation 

Honestly considering the PS4 isn't backwards compatible a cheap PS3 is still totally worth it. So many quality exclusives.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 25, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Patch just hoping he doesn't need a reason to buy a playstation
> 
> Honestly considering the PS4 isn't backwards compatible a cheap PS3 is still totally worth it. So many quality exclusives.



Inorite? I have a PS3 that has BC and its quite nice. But it's nicer to have a modded psp with the 1st 3 Spyro games and Digimon world 2 & 3 on it. So much nostaglia.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2015)

I'm actually looking for a reason to buy an Xbone. Just so for once I can have all consoles of a single generation. 

Don't disappoint Micro$oft 

My money is on Scalebound.


----------



## Patchouli (May 25, 2015)

Dream said:


> Jesus fuck, Patch.  Even Half-Life 3 + The Last Guardian being revealed at this E3 is more likely.







Naruto said:


> Patch just hoping he doesn't need a reason to buy a playstation
> 
> Honestly considering the PS4 isn't backwards compatible a cheap PS3 is still totally worth it. So many quality exclusives.



Accurate.



Weiss said:


> they should hold a live funeral for Sanic at E3



I want to believe sanic works on the same principle as that speed movie, where he's gotta keep going fast otherwise he'll explode.

And sonic team just collectively suplexed sonic to stop him.


----------



## DeathScream (May 25, 2015)

Heard Rumors that Nordic Games and the Former Employees and president from Vigil are Cooking something up since 2014

Thus the Confirmed Announcement that Darksiders Will receive a Definitive Edition For PS4 and Nu Gen


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2015)

Honestly far as E3 goes I'm not really looking forward to anything.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2015)

Sonic Boom wasn't sanic's funeral?


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2015)

That was more like a recorded ISIS style execution.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2015)

khris said:


> I'm actually looking for a reason to buy an Xbone. Just so for once I can have all consoles of a single generation.
> 
> Don't disappoint Micro$oft
> 
> My money is on Scalebound.



Crimson Dragon is the spiritual successor of Panzer Dragoon.

Sunset Overdrive is the spiritual successor of Jet Set Radio Future.

Killer Instinct is a pretty fucking fun fighter with one of the greatest soundtracks ever although I suck at fighting games so I might not be the best reference, the next update is adding a story mode so that's a plus for me. The season format seems kind of retarded but that's Microsoft's way of filtering its budget money on games that are successful and those that aren't. But then again it's still cheaper than MK or SF.

I'd include D4 at this point but the PC version came so fuck that.

Upcoming games there's Scalebound and Phantom Dust and that's about it.

Every single console better bring some decent exclusives cause every console is still pretty scarce, even the WiiU, depending on your genre preference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Crimson Dragon is the spiritual successor of Panzer Dragoon.
> 
> Sunset Overdrive is the spiritual successor of Jet Set Radio Future.
> 
> ...



Is Crimson Dragon good though? Looked like a lazy port from a 360 project they were working on. 

I know Sunset Overdrive and Killer Instinct are good. Plan to get those if I ever buy an Xbone, but wasn't Phantom Dust cancelled?


----------



## scerpers (May 26, 2015)

legend of dragoon prequel let's go


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Sunset Overdrive is the spiritual successor of Jet Set Radio Future.



Eh, I don't think it is.


----------



## Naruto (May 26, 2015)

khris said:


> Sonic Boom wasn't sanic's funeral?



I legit don't understand how you can make Generations, which was flawless, and then turn around and make Sonic Boom.

There was plenty of constructive criticism following Generations, widely considered to be one of the best Sonic games *ever* made and with detailed reasoning as to why that is the case, but it looks as if Sega didn't bother looking at any of it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2015)

They are the same people that blew it with the Dreamcast, Naruto.


----------



## Monna (May 26, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I legit don't understand how you can make Generations, which was flawless, and then turn around and make Sonic Boom.
> 
> There was plenty of constructive criticism following Generations, widely considered to be one of the best Sonic games *ever* made and with detailed reasoning as to why that is the case, but it looks as if Sega didn't bother looking at any of it.


I hated generations.

It was nothing more than a glorified nostalgia trip.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 26, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I legit don't understand how you can make Generations, which was flawless, and then turn around and make Sonic Boom.
> 
> There was plenty of constructive criticism following Generations, widely considered to be one of the best Sonic games *ever* made and with detailed reasoning as to why that is the case, but it looks as if Sega didn't bother looking at any of it.



Sega has never been smart. It's been like that since the 90s where they constantly shot themselves in the gut until they fell out of the console race.


Besides 06 proved that you really can't kill Sonic. I don't think any other IP could even go on after something like that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2015)

Kinda sad that Generations is considered one of the best games in a 26 year old franchise. It's good, but sanic fans had to swallow a lot of questionable shit. It was definitely a good foundation to build up on though(Like Colors and Sonic 4). Ever since Sonic Heroes SEGA have been trying new shit while ignoring the games that paid off.  Like they have become insecure after Sonic 06. 

Instead of Colors 2, Sonic 4 continuation, and Generations 2. They released Lost World, Sonic Boom, and whatever's they're doing this or next year. (probably a main series game on mobile).


----------



## SionBarsod (May 26, 2015)

khris said:


> Kinda sad that Generations is considered one of the best games in a 26 year old franchise. It's good, but sanic fans had to swallow a lot of questionable shit. It was definitely a good foundation to build up on though(Like Colors and Sonic 4). Ever since Sonic Heroes SEGA have been trying new shit while ignoring the games that paid off.  Like they have become insecure after Sonic 06.
> 
> Instead of Colors 2, Sonic 4 continuation, and Generations 2. They released Lost World, Sonic Boom, and whatever's they're doing this or next year. (probably a main series game on mobile).




Didn't people actually hate sonic 4?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2015)

SionBarsod said:


> Didn't people actually hate sonic 4?



Like I'd listen to what sanic fans would say. 

But personally I thought the first episode needed a lot of work and episode 2 was quite decent. Would have loved to see what they could have done with more episodes.


----------



## Platinum (May 26, 2015)

khris said:


> Is Crimson Dragon good though? Looked like a lazy port from a 360 project they were working on.
> 
> I know Sunset Overdrive and Killer Instinct are good. Plan to get those if I ever buy an Xbone, but wasn't Phantom Dust cancelled?



Crimson Dragon fucking sucked... I 100%'d that game so I should know.

Phantom Dust isn't canceled, it switched developers.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Eh, I don't think it is.



Yeah, It's better .


----------



## Naruto (May 26, 2015)

Jane said:


> I hated generations.
> 
> It was nothing more than a glorified nostalgia trip.



[YOUTUBE]dUIEFp9_1nI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 26, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Eh, I don't think it is.



When it comes to art design/colors, character movement in a pseudo-futuristic urban area and mood? There's no other AAA game that comes closer nowadays. I guess it would hit more people if the music was also similar, which seems to be the only fucking thing people remember JSR for.



Platinum said:


> Crimson Dragon fucking sucked... I 100%'d that game so I should know.



After the gameplay surgery it got through those million patches that it could unfuck the whole kinect switche-roo, it actually became a pretty good game, especially with the co-op, which worked surprisingly well.

Sure, it's no Panzer Dragoon Orta (Or Zwei) or anything but as far as rail shooters go, I'll take what I can get.



Superman said:


> They are the same people that blew it with the Dreamcast, Naruto.



The Dreamcast was the only thing make serious money around the time Sega fucked off the console race. As decent as the console was financially, nothing could save their mongoloid, company ruining decisions in the post Sega CD/pre Dreamcast period.



khris said:


> I know Sunset Overdrive and Killer Instinct are good. Plan to get those if I ever buy an Xbone, but wasn't Phantom Dust cancelled?



The studio was shitcanned, not the game.



Jane said:


> It was nothing more than a glorified nostalgia trip.



What is every Mario game in the last 7 years. That doesn't have anything to do with the actual quality of the game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The Dreamcast was the only thing make serious money around the time Sega fucked off the console race. As decent as the console was financially, nothing could save their mongoloid, company ruining decisions in the post Sega CD/pre Dreamcast period.



 Aw yes....the ill conceived Sega Saturn.


----------



## Monna (May 26, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What is every Mario game in the last 7 years. That doesn't have anything to do with the actual quality of the game.


That comparison doesn't work since Mario has pretty much always been the same. Sonic doesn't know what the fuck it wants to be.


----------



## Gino (May 26, 2015)

Give me Sonic adventure 3 and I'll be a happy man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2015)

More like I'll stick with the classics and Sanic Team can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Shirker (May 26, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I legit don't understand how you can make Generations, which was flawless, and then turn around and make Sonic Boom.



Because Sonic Team had pretty much nothing to do with boom. They really just gave RBS the liscense and called it a day. Little did they know that the developer would use said liscense to fuck coconuts with. C'est la vie



Jane said:


> That comparison doesn't work since Mario has pretty much always been the same. Sonic doesn't know what the fuck it wants to be.


----------



## Patchouli (May 26, 2015)

At this point, Sonic Team should just keep making bad sonic games.

Things like Sonic 06 and Sonic Boom are in that "so bad it's good" category.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2015)

Or Ninty should just buy the franchise. Sanic fanboys are more rabid than Kingdom Hearts fans. Let that sink in. That's easy cash there. They wont even need to spend a lick on marketing.


----------



## Patchouli (May 26, 2015)

That's why you gotta aim to make the worst games.

Less cash spent on them, and fans will buy them anyway.


----------



## Patchouli (May 26, 2015)

Could also make the dev team's mantra "gotta go fast", and ship out games once every 6 months.


----------



## Monna (May 27, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Could also make the dev team's mantra "gotta go fast", and ship out games once every 6 months.


Might finally get Sonic R 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2015)

With more inter-species sexing please


----------



## Patchouli (May 27, 2015)

Jane said:


> Might finally get Sonic R 2



Under the new "gotta go fast" approach, you'll receive Sonic R 2 at your door in a week's time. It will just be a box labeled "concept art" with crayon drawings of hedgehogs.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 27, 2015)

Speaking of which, I just saw a thread on /v/ about a Sonic Generations' modding project on PC which is all about the porting of the day levels of Sonic Unleashed into Generations. Apparently it works pretty well already so maybe that's worth checking out.



Jane said:


> That comparison doesn't work since Mario has pretty much always been the same.



That's just plain wrong, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Speaking of which, I just saw a thread on /v/ about a Sonic Generations' modding project on PC which is all about the porting of the day levels of Sonic Unleashed into Generations. Apparently it works pretty well already so maybe that's worth checking out.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just plain wrong, though.



Nice. I hear (actually Shirker told me) day stages in Unleashed are good. Wasn't there a fan made 2.5 Sonic 3 remake as well? Wonder whatever to happened to that?


----------



## Naruto (May 27, 2015)

Jane said:


> That comparison doesn't work since Mario has pretty much always been the same. *Sonic doesn't know what the fuck it wants to be.*



So when Sonic is sucking balls trying to be something different, that's bad, but when Sonic is correctly borrowing elements from its golden years, that's *also* bad? And when Mario supposedly does it, it isn't bad because it has always done it? 

Generations is a good game. You can rationalize it however you want, but it's still true. Heck, it would've been a good game even if every stage was completely original, because the controls AND level design were great (the pacing never suffered from the speed, it wasn't plagued by abrupt stops and springing spike traps, and the change from 2D to 3D perspective kept the experience fresh). The fact that it also brought back a bunch of fan favorite zones from Sonic 1~3 and iconic levels from Adventure 1&2, alongside a killer nostalgic soundtrack, is merely a bonus for fans that have been burned by years of substandard or outright terrible entries in the series.

Sure, it was a great reminiscing of better times, but it was also a very solid entry in its own right.

Speed runs in this game are also thoroughly enjoyable. And in a game that was initially marketed as being a fast platformer, I think they nailed it.

[YOUTUBE]eKbcWvPRH6w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Yh-UFLWpYIw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (May 27, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Speaking of which, I just saw a thread on /v/ about a Sonic Generations' modding project on PC which is all about the porting of the day levels of Sonic Unleashed into Generations. Apparently it works pretty well already so maybe that's worth checking out.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just plain wrong, though.




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]LBE2EFNQoEo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Crimson Dragon is the spiritual successor of Panzer Dragoon.
> 
> Sunset Overdrive is the spiritual successor of Jet Set Radio Future.
> 
> ...



Me and my brother have noticed. Shit is dry on all fronts. And if I see another fucking port so fucking help me.....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Monna (May 28, 2015)

khris said:


>


This is no time to sit around, Vector.

You're supposed to find the computer room.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2015)

The E3 rumors are starting already. From plausible stuff like FO4 and not so plausible stuff like Dark Souls 3 by Miyazaki when they just barely announced a BB expansion.

Also if FO4 is being made by Bethesda....


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 2, 2015)

>Dark Souls
>Miyazaki

Mind instantly went to a Ni no Kuni-styled Dark Souls game.

I'd actually buy that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2015)

MFW Sony becomes the new MS in so many ways.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2015)

Pre-order timed DLC. The only way to Dew™ it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2015)

You can now get refunds on Steam.

Pack your shit, guys. E3's over.


----------



## Gino (Jun 2, 2015)

khris said:


> MFW Sony becomes the new MS in so many ways.



Been saying they're were the Japanese MS for years now people thought I was crazy.


----------



## teddy (Jun 2, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You can now get refunds on Steam.
> 
> Pack your shit, guys. E3's over.



Oh shit, for real?



Gino said:


> Been saying they're were the Japanese MS for years now people thought I was crazy.



nobody cares about what you say tho


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2015)

ted. said:


> Oh shit, for real?



Requirements are under 2 weeks and if you played less than 2 hours but even if you ask for a refund and not meet the requirements, they can still consider it.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 2, 2015)

FF type-0 is gonna be played on some PC's at E3, implying it'll be on PC now too

if it does go to PC, what system requirements would be necessary? i'm buying a laptop right now so perhaps i could take that in mind since i don't have a PS4 and id love to play it.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 2, 2015)

FF type-02 please
retcon the ending i don't care
it was shitty anyways but i need more delicious sice in my life


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ismqhufUg1w[/YOUTUBE]

Youtube streaming E3. About freakin time. The IGN and GT streams were always a mess.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 2, 2015)

So E3 is 13 days away. 

Well here's my expectations.

Microsoft:

Halo 5 
Call of Duty
Gears of War 4 (or whatever it's going to be called)
Rise of the Tomb Raider
Forza

Sony: 

Batman Arkham Knight
Uncharted 4
Destiny expansion pack (Comet)
God of War
MGS V

Shit I'm hoping for but very unlikely:

TLG
KH3
Fallout 4
FF7 Remake

At least I know I'll have Halo so I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Gino (Jun 2, 2015)

ted. said:


> nobody cares about what you say tho


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 2, 2015)

I dont understand why some people love or play Sonic games. Its one of the shittiest and boring games ive ever witnessed/played(once).


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2015)

khris said:


> MFW Sony becomes the new MS in so many ways.



Meh.  Advertising folks will find this as an effective way of advertising stuff and thus push companies to do it.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 2, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I dont understand why some people love or play *CoD* games. Its one of the shittiest and boring games ive ever witnessed/played(once).



I know right? I mean, such a waste of money.

Sonic is pretty awesome imho. Sega needs to go back to old school sonic and we'll all be better for it. Ring collection, Boss fights, the environment and graphics are really nice when you play the games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2015)

Great, new Megaman TV series in the works and Capcom has apparently picked a new head producer for the game series.

Can't wait for the avalanche of bitching from one of the whiniest communities in video game history. Because you better bet your ass it's coming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Great, new Megaman TV series in the works and Capcom has apparently picked a new head producer for the game series.
> 
> Can't wait for the avalanche of bitching from one of the whiniest communities in video game history. Because you better bet your ass it's coming.



Will be more fun than whatever game they're developing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2015)

Come on Ubisoft, give me Child of Light 2. 

[YOUTUBE]mJ3prEDkItA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Jun 3, 2015)

scerpers said:


> FF type-02 please
> retcon the ending i don't care
> it was shitty anyways but i need more delicious sice in my life



It be Type-1 techincally. 

It won't happen any time soon, Type team and Tabata are busy with XV. Maybe if they get Hexadrive to do it.

Any way as for the retcon.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The game could just take place in a earlier reset than the one on Type 0. Hell Agito mobile game takes place during the first I think and it has all the same charterers.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 3, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> So E3 is 13 days away.
> 
> Well here's my expectations.
> 
> ...



Fallout 4 is confirmed.

God of War may not happen since Cory said they aren't going to be at E3, maybe a small CGI tease. GOW full reveal will be at PSX though.

KH3 being there isn't really unlikely IMO. We have been promised more news this year, they are having a presser for SE stuff although they could just have a KH collection for PS4 only since it's been teased. But a demo of 3 might come with that just like Type 0 and XV.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2015)

Dark Souls 3 headed by Miyazaki and the A Team? In day one.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2015)

just give me Doom 4 and Tomb Raider 2 gameplay and a new next-gen Metroid announcement 


and maybe something about GeoW4, though I wont be buying an xbone, so i doubt Ill even play it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2015)

Weiss said:


> just give me Doom 4 and Tomb Raider 2 gameplay and a new next-gen Metroid announcement
> 
> 
> and maybe something about GeoW4, though I wont be buying an xbone, so i doubt Ill even play it



 So you just want...what to see what you will not be playing?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2015)

Superman said:


> So you just want...what to see what you will not be playing?


yes  


for now I want an announcement and some dope cinematic trailer that reveals how the story has advanced post-GeoW3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2015)

Weiss said:


> yes
> 
> 
> for now I want an announcement and some dope cinematic trailer that reveals how the story has advanced post-GeoW3



 But....but thats like cutting yourself...mentally.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Great, new Megaman TV series in the works and Capcom has apparently picked a new head producer for the game series.
> 
> Can't wait for the avalanche of bitching from one of the whiniest communities in video game history. Because you better bet your ass it's coming.



Now are we talking the actual Megaman or a "Megaman"?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2015)

My hopes for Elder Scrolls VI at this E3 are gone.  Oh well, Fallout 4 gameplay videos should be nice.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 4, 2015)

Utopia Realm said:


> I know right? I mean, such a waste of money.
> 
> Sonic is pretty awesome imho. Sega needs to go back to old school sonic and we'll all be better for it. Ring collection, Boss fights, the environment and graphics are really nice when you play the games.



Lol boss fights. All you do in that game is run like a retard and act like a jumping bean. 

Collecting cheese rings is so boring since you just run over them and requires no effort to do so. 

It also looks like a cartoon from the 70s. 

I dont even play CoD anymore  why did you even mentioned that game??


----------



## Reyes (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2015)

E3 2015: Remaster Edition


----------



## Naruto (Jun 4, 2015)

Dream said:


> My hopes for Elder Scrolls VI at this E3 are gone.  Oh well, Fallout 4 gameplay videos should be nice.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 4, 2015)

Can't wait to see how GOW looks on the One.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2015)

I dont think they will show Fallout 4 gameplay at E3


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 4, 2015)

They didn't show the trailer and will have an E3 conference for nothing. Expect gameplay.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 4, 2015)

At least we have in-game footage in the trailer. No reason why we would get in-game footage in the trailer and not gameplay at E3.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Can't wait to see how GOW looks on the One.



Next gen brown here we come. 



Weiss said:


> I dont think they will show Fallout 4 gameplay at E3



Pls.  Bethesda apparently wants F4 to have the shortest reveal to release they've done for a game so far.  Gameplay at E3 is a must.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2015)

Dream said:


> Next gen brown here we come.
> 
> 
> 
> Pls.  Bethesda apparently wants F4 to have the shortest reveal to release they've done for a game so far.  Gameplay at E3 is a must.



>shortest reveal to release

Release it at E3, print money.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2015)

Would be awesome but unlikely to the extreme.  Someone would have leaked the release date far in advance.  Remember, Gamestop and other retailers would have had the game in stock with the release date known.  It would be impossible to hide it.  Unless Bethesda decided to forgo a physical release or delay it but that seems unlikely.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2015)

Dream said:


> Pls.  Bethesda apparently wants F4 to have the shortest reveal to release they've done for a game so far.  Gameplay at E3 is a must.


I hope you're right


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2015)

No need to hope.  It's guaranteed.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 4, 2015)

No multiplayer confirmed, guessing they want to avoid a Master Chief collection problem.


----------



## Mako (Jun 4, 2015)

I guess the remastered Uncharted collection will be the main topic for Naughty Dogs. I'm still getting it anyways, I've never got a chance to play UC3.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 4, 2015)

That might be the one of the best if not the best cover of any remaster collection.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 4, 2015)

Hopefully the collection comes to Vita?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 4, 2015)

Mako said:


> I guess the remastered Uncharted collection will be the main topic for Naughty Dogs. I'm still getting it anyways, I've never got a chance to play UC3.



Uncharted 4?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 4, 2015)

I only played UC2, so this is nice. I also don't care much for the multiplayer, so them not adding it is okay with me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> I only played UC2, so this is nice. I also don't care much for the multiplayer, so them not adding it is okay with me.



As a huge fan of Uncharted. UC2 is really the only one that's worth it. The other two are nice bonuses, but they're kinda overrated. TBH, Tomb Raider Reboot is already a much better series.



Sauce said:


> Hopefully the collection comes to Vita?



That would actually be cool.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 4, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Hopefully the collection comes to Vita?


----------



## teddy (Jun 4, 2015)

Shut up, reyes


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2015)

y'all like shit games huh


----------



## Monna (Jun 4, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> y'all like shit games huh


Yeah the taste in this thread has gotten pretty bad as of recent pages


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2015)

Speaking of Shit games

Final fantasy fans rip in pieces


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Speaking of Shit games
> 
> Final fantasy fans rip in pieces



Fuck you SE.  Stella was waifu-tier.  Eat shit and go bankrupt.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 4, 2015)

Stay_Mad guys


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2015)

Everything after VII was a mistake.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 5, 2015)

Only 8 and 13 sucked ass though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Speaking of Shit games
> 
> Final fantasy fans rip in pieces





Reyes said:


> Stay_Mad guys





 what next....no Gilgamesh!?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 5, 2015)

Superman said:


> what next....no Gilgamesh!?



We don't even know that much about the game outside of the demo really.

But it looks like we got Ultros.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 5, 2015)

Dream said:


> Fuck you SE.  Stella was waifu-tier.  Eat shit and go bankrupt.



Who cares about that evil hussy, they kicked out nomura and nojima lol!!


Then put in the fucking dissidia writer


----------



## Reyes (Jun 5, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Who cares about that evil hussy, they kicked out nomura and nojima lol!!
> 
> 
> *Then put in the fucking dissidia writer*



She isn't, in the credits she under RPG Planner for original Dissidia, but is the scenario writer and also RPG Planner for Dissidia 012.

Watanabe (13 writer) wrote Dissida games.

This is the first game she's really writing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 5, 2015)

Square Enix is Dead


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 5, 2015)

Square-Enix was never really alive.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2015)

Still wondering wth happened, they had her for the majority of this development hell only to cut her out now? Shiiiit. How much of the story and the game are they redoing? 

Next thing you know Noctis is no longer the main character.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2015)

I want to know why the hell they cut her. -_-


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 5, 2015)

Probably to add another Lightning-esque character to this game.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 5, 2015)

Dream said:


> I want to know why the hell they cut her. -_-


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2015)

Sooooo we kept random dragoon lady whose importance was not yet known, but Stella, a character that for the most we kind of have a good idea what her role was, was essentially brought with during the rebranding of versus to 15, had to be cut because we had no idea what to do with her? Yup. Sounds legit.

A simple we forgot all about this character when rewriting the script despite labeling her as a critical one initially would've sufficed.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2015)

Game is going to be a complete disaster.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 5, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> *Sooooo we kept random dragoon lady whose importance was not yet known*, but Stella, a character that for the most we kind of have a good idea what her role was, was essentially brought with during the rebranding of versus to 15, had to be cut because we had no idea what to do with her? Yup. Sounds legit.



It's because the story changed with the new direction of the game, so Stella original role was hard to incorporated with it. So they decide to scrap her and go for a new heroine to fit better with the new direction.

The dragoon lady was easier to incorporate, nothing else.

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2015)

Reyes said:


> It's because the story changed with the new direction of the game, so Stella original role was hard to incorporated with it. So they decide to scrap her and go for a new heroine to fit better with the new direction.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that.



Agreed there is nothing wrong with that buuuuuut then why bring her back when rebranding it as 15 only to cut her out later? If they had cut her out prior to this then there'd be no real problem since this game has been rebooted 50 times over. However that isn't what happenened.

It really just sounds like they forgot about her, had made Luna already afterwards and then went "shiiiiiit we forgot about Stella" but by then it was too late, they can't even rebrand Luna as Stella since they pretty much had solidified them as two seperate characters. Which is hilarious. They can remember dragoon girl which we knew nothing about anyway but completely disregard their own pivotal mains? God, this game has been something else then.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 5, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> *Agreed there is nothing wrong with that buuuuuut then why bring her back when rebranding it as 15 only to cut her out later?* If they had cut her out prior to this then there'd be no real problem since this game has been rebooted 50 times over. However that isn't what happenened.
> 
> They can remember dragoon girl which we knew nothing about anyway but completely disregard their own pivotal mains? God, this game has been something else then.





> We wanted to keep her as a heroine in FFXV?s story, and pursued ways to tie her in to FFXV?s design as well.



They wanted to include her, but the story changes made her role hard to fit. I bet story changes happened after the E3 footage or when Tabata and his team came on and they were still debating to really keep her or not.

Again Dragoon Lady was easier to fit in the new direction, hell she might have gone though changes. All we know is that she's in.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2015)

Reyes said:


> They wanted to include her, but the story changes made her role hard to fit. I bet story changes happened after the E3 footage or when Tabata and his team came on and they were still debating to really keep her or not.
> 
> Again Dragoon Lady was easier to fit in the new direction, hell she might have gone though changes. All we know is that she's in.



Yes, well aware of that. It also says they did a review of all the materials they had for versus and supposedly worked from there. But that doesn't seem to be the case. The story changes no doubt occured after E3 and probably when Nomura left for KH3. If they did the review first and then worked on the script after I can't see why she couldn't fit given the materials they had prior. What seemed to have occurred is that when Tabata and his team arrived to pick up where Nomura was forced to leave off they did a quick once over and then began completing the script and game based on this quick once over. 

Luna is created, and she inadvertently takes the place of Stella and is her own character entirely by a certain point. So much so that when they go through a more thorough review of their progress and materials that Stella who was probably left in back burner now has no place in the story and the game. Now we have a dilemna. They either a) try to force her back in or b) cut her out. With dragoon girl it doesn't matter since we knew nothing about her so she was probably in the early concept stages and could be molded to fit easily into the story. Stella however is far more developed. You can't make her the character who is now Luna since at this point they're seperate characters. The script and game have evolved to the point that it just isn't possible to fit her latest incarnation without a complete redesign, meaning the script has to be rewritten again to be coherent with her role and the game along with it. Now this game has been pushed back over and over again and there is no doubt a good deal of money already lost that can't possibly be recovered after release. Pretty sure Tabata would like to avoid pushing the game back even further.

So it basically became this: major redesign of script and game to fit one character whose role has now become lost in the current project vs cutting said character out.

The more cost effective option was chosen, cut her out. However, she probably wouldn't have needed to be cut out if a more thorough review was done prior to working on the script. You don't just cut out someone who was labeled as a pivotal to the games intended plot unless you missed something prior. Unless you're of course in the early stages of development, but considering her appearance when versus became 15 it seems Nomura had pretty good idea what her role was beforehand.

Anyway the TLR version:

Stella was cut despite being shown in the rebranding versus due to a hiccup in the inital review process. What should've be an initial through review probably was just a quick glance and then the script and game went full speed. Only now did they go back and went oops we missed someone, well we're too far in to fix that now.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 5, 2015)

This really even shouldn't be discussed here, they said no XV at E3.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 5, 2015)

Dream said:


> Fuck you SE. * Stella was waifu-tier*.  Eat shit and go bankrupt.



We got a better potential waifu.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2015)

Hmm.  We could have had two waifus.  Fucking SE.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 5, 2015)

Enix was a mistake


----------



## Reyes (Jun 5, 2015)

Dream said:


> Hmm.  We could have had two waifus.  Fucking SE.



We still got Cidney and Luna though, that makes 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2015)

Reyes said:


> We got a better potential waifu.



Why is her neck huge tho?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 5, 2015)

Quantic Dreams might reveal something at E3.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2015)

Dream you need to stop killing what little expectations I have for XV....STOP IT!


----------



## Gino (Jun 6, 2015)

It's like Square wants me to not buy the game...........


----------



## Reyes (Jun 6, 2015)

Are guys really upset JUST for the removal of Stella?


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2015)

Superman said:


> Dream you need to stop killing what little expectations I have for XV....STOP IT!



You had expectations by this point? 



Reyes said:


> Are guys really upset JUST for the removal of Stella?



Waifus are serious business.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 6, 2015)

Dream said:


> Waifus are serious business.



Well this is a message to all of you then.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Well this is a message to all of you then.



My waifus are real in my heart and that is all that matters.

Stella could have been a decent waifu and thus this is a travesty of the highest order.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 6, 2015)

Dream is absolutely based


----------



## Reyes (Jun 6, 2015)

Dream said:


> My waifus are real in my heart and that is all that matters.
> 
> Stella could have been a decent waifu and thus this is a travesty of the highest order.



And this stops the abality for Cidney. Luna or black hair chick to replace if not be better waifu's since we will see there whole story.



Weiss said:


> Dream is absolutely based


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 6, 2015)

Luna better be top-tier to compensate for this heresy


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2015)

Reyes said:


> And this stops the abality for Cidney. Luna or black hair chick to replace if not be better waifu's since we will see there whole story.



You just don't get it.  One waifu is great but more than one is divine.  Luna + black hair chick + Stella would have been the best.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 6, 2015)

Square enix is dead because they a lie.

Episode Duscae was a smoke screen

2.0 is the real demo

They're just bullshitting fans by talking to them trying to make it seem like they're including them when they've already made the decisions.

Now it just looks like SE is incompetent and doing committee by design when they're just lying

SE is dead.


Final Fantasy was a mistake


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2015)

New Dues EX will have gameplay at E3.  Should be fun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2015)

It's over. Reyes won E3


----------



## Reyes (Jun 6, 2015)

I always win. 

Stay the loser Khris.


----------



## geG (Jun 6, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Square enix is dead because they a lie.
> 
> Episode Duscae was a smoke screen
> 
> ...


I know this is probably a copy pasta but they were very up front in the ATR about how like 90% of the changes being made to the new version of the demo had been decided before they even looked at the fan feedback


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 6, 2015)

Dream said:


> You had expectations by this point? ldryom.



 Yes I do. I believe.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 6, 2015)

Geg said:


> I know this is probably a copy pasta but they were very up front in the ATR about how like 90% of the changes being made to the new version of the demo had been decided before they even looked at the fan feedback



Yup they just didn't have time to implement it in the original demo because they wanted it to make it to Type-0 launch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Monna (Jun 7, 2015)

What is the joke here


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Well this is a message to all of you then.



[YOUTUBE]1xX0oQnIlUA[/YOUTUBE]




Jane said:


> What is the joke here



I have no idea who this person is, but their website is fabulous.

Just remove the /nintendo/ part.

Haven't figured out how to make it past the weekend part. 

Edit: Finished it all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2015)

Jane said:


> What is the joke here



Randomly generated Nintendo E3 leak.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2015)

Looks like the guy/girl missed the memo where Zelda Wii U won't appear.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2015)

This E3 is gonna be the best one in a long time IMO.

We know we're getting info about:

Fallout 4
Zelda WiiU
Dark Souls 3
Rise of the Tomb Raider
FFXIV: Heavensward
Kingdom Hearts 3 (Since FFXV is being saved for Gamescom/TGS)
Xenoblade Chronicles X
Uncharted 4
Star Wars Battlefront
Mass Effect 4 (maybe?)
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
MGSV: The Phantom Pain
Unannounced Nintendo titles


If anyone wants to add more to that list, feel free to do so.


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2015)

> We know we're getting info about:
> 
> 
> Zelda WiiU



Pretty sure that Zelda Wii U is skipping E3.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 7, 2015)

Link couldn't find the big key for E3.


----------



## Tragic (Jun 7, 2015)

Just Cause 3 which nobody seems to be excited for except me. Maybe the next Dishonored?


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2015)

That list is also missing half-Life 3.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2015)

Dream said:


> Pretty sure that Zelda Wii U is skipping E3.



Did Aonuma confirm that? It's sad if it is, considering that Ninty's conference is supposed to cover 2015/early 2016.



Tragic said:


> Just Cause 3 which nobody seems to be excited for except me. Maybe the next Dishonored?



Next Dishonored is a definite. I hope Bethesda shows that off as well.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2015)

Dream said:


> That list is also missing half-Life 3.



preet pls go


----------



## dream (Jun 7, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Did Aonuma confirm that? It's sad if it is, considering that Ninty's conference is supposed to cover 2015/early 2016.



Yep.





Death-kun said:


> preet pls go



I will continue to believe.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 7, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> This E3 is gonna be the best one in a long time IMO.
> 
> We know we're getting info about:
> 
> ...


Doom 4


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]O9kVCX24PQI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto (Jun 7, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Zelda WiiU



Nope. Nintendo said no Zelda U at this E3.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 7, 2015)

Nintendo a shit 

They better have something to announce/release that's even better.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 7, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo a shit
> 
> They better have something to announce/release that's even better.



F-zero would do it for me, or a new IP. In a way I'm kind of hoping more for the latter, they really hit it out of the park with Splatoon imo


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 7, 2015)

Tragic said:


> Just Cause 3 which nobody seems to be excited for except me. Maybe the next Dishonored?



People only seem to care about the open world games made by developers who have no fucking clue how to make open world games out of brand loyalty.

Just Cause 3 looks fucking beastly.



Weiss said:


> Doom 4



Id's last chance.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 7, 2015)

Id is dead


jc3 when


----------



## Monna (Jun 7, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> This E3 is gonna be the best one in a long time IMO.
> 
> We know we're getting info about:
> 
> ...


Starfox?

Anyway, seems like a whole lotta meh imo.

The only games on that list I'm interested in are Zelda, Xenoblade X, and MGSV, and I already know enough about these titles to want to buy them.


maybe there could be a surprise announcement for DMC5 or some new Nintendo title (Kirby? Metroid?) but I'm not crossing my fingers for anything.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2015)

Tragic said:


> Just Cause 3 which nobody seems to be excited for except me. Maybe the next Dishonored?



 I have yet to finish Dishonored.



Dream said:


> That list is also missing half-Life 3.



pfft and you laugh at my hope...half life 3 does not even exist even in a concept form.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2015)

Superman said:


> pfft and you laugh at my hope...half life 3 does not even exist even in a concept form.



Pls, Superman.  We know for certain that Valve did some amount of work on it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2015)

Dream said:


> Pls, Superman.  We know for certain that Valve did some amount of work on it.



 Certainly had the time to...but if they do not reveal it at E3 or anytime this year what will be the level of your disappoint?


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2015)

Superman said:


> Certainly had the time to...but if they do not reveal it at E3 or anytime this year what will be the level of your disappoint?



Not too much to be honest.  Been waiting for the game to be announced for a few years already.  Another year of no news is no big deal.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2015)

Dream said:


> Not too much to be honest.  Been waiting for the game to be announced for a few years already.  Another year of no news is no big deal.



 For real, only a few years you have been waiting? It seems to me it is way past time for some sort of announcement. with All this fan hype they better not dDuke Nukem forever it.


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2015)

Superman said:


> For real, only a few years you have been waiting? It seems to me it is way past time for some sort of announcement. with All this fan hype they better not dDuke Nukem forever it.



If Valve hadn't released other games between the HL2-EP2 and now I would probably agree.  That would have been far too long.  Valve; however, has been working on other games such as Portal 2, Dota 2, Global Offensive and others.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 8, 2015)

No new Bioshock.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]CGO-iF8EPGk[/YOUTUBE]

If anything just scroll down to the comments


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2015)

Sauce said:


> No new Bioshock.



Thank God. 



khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]CGO-iF8EPGk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> If anything just scroll down to the comments



Great announcement.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 8, 2015)

.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 8, 2015)

Dream, what you got against Bioshock?


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Dream, what you got against Bioshock?



I was just jesting.  Beyond the first Bioshock I don't really have much interest in the franchise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2015)

I only played Infinite and I thought it was marvelous. But from what I understood from all the bitchin that it wasn't really BioShock gameplay-wise.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 8, 2015)

The only reason I wouldn't want another Bioshock is because I feel it is complete, no reason for another unless you want to make an mmo based off of the war between Atlas and Ryan.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 8, 2015)

Yeah, that's true. The story is complete and the Infinite DLC did close everything up. But, there's no harm in starting something new.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2015)

khris said:


> I only played Infinite and I thought it was marvelous. But from what I understood from all the bitchin that it wasn't really BioShock gameplay-wise.



I expected another Half Life 2 with transdimensional elements. I ended up getting Duke Nukem Forever with CONSTANTS AND VARIABLES, BOOKER. CONSTANT AND VARIABLES.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2015)

Nah. I want a game where I play as Elizabeth wrecking worlds and timelines.  

Tho I'm not sure how that'd work, Elizabeth shines as a character on-screen not the other way around. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> I expected another Half Life 2 with transdimensional elements. I ended up getting Duke Nukem Forever with CONSTANTS AND VARIABLES, BOOKER. CONSTANT AND VARIABLES.



Duke Nukem Forever comparison is pretty harsh. But what do I know, I never played Forever as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't share the overblown DUKE NUKEM FOREVER GAVE ME HITLER CANCER opinion but I do think it is mediocre as fuck and good part of that is the boring modernization of its design, especially weapon loadout in comparison to Duke Nukem 3D (Thanks, Gearbox). The exact same thing happened to Infinite in relation to the original game.

When I see the original gameplay trailer or read the artbook which cleared all the shit they were planning and how they ended up collapsing under their own ambition, it just fucks my shit up, man. The thing could have been the real deal, the next big thing. It was nothing short of amazing.

Then the majority of original concept was scrapped, the original story was sliced to bits and then they mashed up what we got in under a year, because they needed to show something. Then they lost millions upon millions, destroyed the company and now Levine is doing artsy fartsy walk-a-thon games.

Irrational flew too close to the sun, man. Everyone who liked the game in some level should check the artbook out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2015)

The fact that it could have been better with more fanatic game and level design is really unfortunate. I just don't think it's wise to shit on a good game based on developmental issues or on "what could have been".


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 8, 2015)

New unannounced Platinum game to be shown on IGN after the Nintendo Digital Event, Vanquish 2 please, hype knee thrusters are activated.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2015)

Spirit King said:


> New unannounced Platinum game to be shown on IGN after the Nintendo Digital Event, Vanquish 2 please, hype knee thrusters are activated.



OMG HYPE. Wonderful 102? Vanquish 2? Bayonetta 3? New IP?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2015)

Kamiya is working on Scalebound and Hashimoto is working on Bayo2 DLC. Either it's the Rising team (which is good) or the C teams they have (which is bad) working on this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2015)

Are the C team the ones who worked on Korra?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2015)

Yeah. Although PG is hinting at Rising 2 in their twitter.

Neat.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 8, 2015)

Its Metal Gear Rising 2, its the only choice that makes sense.


----------



## Monna (Jun 9, 2015)

Metal Gear Rising 2 would be beyond glorious.

I was trying to not get my hopes up after the whole Konami mess. I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Simon (Jun 9, 2015)

just saw that tweet from platinum, its gotta be Rising 2.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 9, 2015)

What kind of ridiculous subtitle could they use this time?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2015)

whoa I just noticed....E3 is like next week. My how time flies.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2015)

3DS big holiday game has been announced.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 9, 2015)

Lol did someone just said Bioshock Infinite was a great game??  

Are you on drugs son? Lmao


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2015)

Reyes said:


> 3DS big holiday game has been announced.



 Do....do Sonic games really still sell that good to keep them making them...like this?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2015)

Superman said:


> Do....do Sonic games really still sell that good to keep them making them...like this?



Nah the boom games sold like shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2015)

Reyes said:


> 3DS big holiday game has been announced.



The 3DS version of the last game wasn't that bad from what I read/hear. It's basically a very linear Metroidvania. 

So this isn't the worst thing in the world.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 9, 2015)

Another sonic game that isn't a sequel to Sonic Adventure 2.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2015)

Then I really do not get how they can put this game out. What do you say about a franchise that has ran a game through the ground...almost a decade ago? I mean it is past sad now. Even Pathetic.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 9, 2015)

Khris, we shouldn't have to settle for Sonic games though. The Sonic franchise was once a juggernaut in gaming. Nothing could touch it. Now look at it...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2015)

>Implying SA2 was good.

Sonic has turned into a juggernaut of flops. There are more garbage Sonic games than good or even average. 

So meh.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2015)

lern2Imagefit bruva


----------



## Soca (Jun 9, 2015)

Reyes said:


>



Do need


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]XIiHJ5oRO78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sauce (Jun 9, 2015)

She looks more American.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Retro Studios
‏@RetroStudios
Can you dig it?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2015)

GG there so expect/maybe Horizon.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 9, 2015)

Reyes said:


> 3DS big holiday game has been announced.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2015)

About Retro... better be new IP or Metroid.....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 9, 2015)

Reyes said:


> 3DS big holiday game has been announced.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2015)

what is Project Horizon, I forgot


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2015)

Sauce said:


> She looks more American.



 Whitewashed?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2015)

Weiss said:


> what is Project Horizon, I forgot


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2015)

Reyes said:


>



Going to be fabulous as fuck.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2015)

need it on PC


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


>



To be fair, the Chao Garden was pretty dope.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Prg3tNWIY7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2015)

This doesn't work though... Boom is legitimately boring and has proven such.

I'd like to be proven wrong, but.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 9, 2015)

This doesn't work for boom. The 3ds game was just boring and the Wii U game is second after Sonic 06 in terms of how shit it is.

They could have

Went back to the boost 2 win
Improved on the parkour from Lost World
Even tried out a new gimmick

Any of those would have been better than another sonic boom game. Yeah the cartoon did alright but they should have just left it at that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2015)

Here we go


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2015)

Weiss said:


> need it on PC



It isn't on PC?  Fuck this gay Earth. 


Fantastic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UqQ9h1y7Lg[/YOUTUBE]

Fuck you guys. This looks good.


----------



## Sure (Jun 9, 2015)

I just want more smash bros DLC to be releeased.


----------



## Simon (Jun 9, 2015)

I love that they can keep making Sonic games, I want it to become the new dynasty warriors.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2015)

Sonic did have a Legend of Zelda mashup before Dynasty did.


----------



## Simon (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 9, 2015)

man, I am already feeling this E3 hype in my body a week in advance 

gonna stay up at night and shit


----------



## Monna (Jun 9, 2015)

I thought this had to be a joke.

Like it was some Sonic x Game of Thrones crossover

what the fuck


----------



## LMJ (Jun 9, 2015)

Anyone gonna make some scorecards this year?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2015)

Realistically speaking, high possibility that sony will announce the new name. But nothing else. Game will probably be released sometime in 2019 or something.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2015)

khris said:


> Realistically speaking, high possibility that sony will announce the new name. But nothing else. Game will probably be released sometime in 2019 or something.



Nah, it will be 2016 mark my words 



Gameplay teaser for Ratchet & Clank tomorrow


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2015)

Last Guardian will release several days before the heat death of the universe.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 10, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> About Retro... better be new IP or Metroid.....



it's drill dozer u

also l'm going to predict platinum's unannounced game is their take on metroid because it's some dumb nerdy wet dream l've had for a while


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

Metroid with Bayonetta/Vanquish/MGR gameplay ?


----------



## Monna (Jun 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Metroid with Bayonetta/Vanquish/MGR gameplay ?


No fuck that.

I love MGR and Bayonetta, but those are action games. Metroid has shooting but it has always been more about adventure and exploration.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Metroid with Bayonetta/Vanquish/MGR gameplay ?



Add in backtracking + exploration and you'll have the besto game ever


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Monna (Jun 10, 2015)

khris said:


>


What's the significance of this 

the character design is shit. looks like a bald space marine


----------



## Monna (Jun 10, 2015)

And that black box so you KNOW it's a mature game for mature gamers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2015)

After Suda51 sold out to f2p bullshit, I need a comically edgy fix. This will do.


----------



## Monna (Jun 10, 2015)

wait Suda51 died!?


----------



## Aldric (Jun 10, 2015)

Jane said:


> No fuck that.
> 
> I love MGR and Bayonetta, but those are action games. Metroid has shooting but it has always been more about adventure and exploration.



just get a small team from retro to help them with the level design and voila


----------



## Simon (Jun 10, 2015)

khris said:


>


dwayne johnson with a katana is my aesthetic


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2015)

Devil's third always looked like ass.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 10, 2015)

Guess that makes me an ass man because I still want it, the online looked interesting to me


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 10, 2015)

Jane said:


> wait Suda51 died!?




Well he die, per say. But remember Lily Bergamo? The game he was working on that everyone actually wanted to see? 

[YOUTUBE]Sb6BVCfAxdU[/YOUTUBE]


It got canceled and turned into a F2P game called Let it Die

[YOUTUBE]s0t3ajWCT8U[/YOUTUBE]

you can imagine how well that went with everyone


----------



## Monna (Jun 10, 2015)

Wow those two games look nothing alike 

that second one looks like shit even if it wasn't f2p


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2015)

khris said:


>



Do want. 


The Last Guardian coming? Why lie to people?


----------



## Aldric (Jun 10, 2015)

> Today, on June 10, 2015, Nintendo Co., Ltd. filed a trademark for "Diddy Kong" in Europe via the Office for Harmonization in the Internal Market (OHIM). It is a basic CTM filing for a long list of goods and services, primarily video games though. It was made public today.



aw shit diddy kong's racing 2 let's gooooo


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2015)

YoungChief said:


> Guess that makes me an ass man because I still want it, the online looked interesting to me


I can dig it.


SionBarsod said:


> Well he die, per say. But remember Lily Bergamo? The game he was working on that everyone actually wanted to see?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Sb6BVCfAxdU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Why did you make me remember this?


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 10, 2015)

Finally some stuff about the new Ratchet and Clank game for those of you that are fans of the series 


[YOUTUBE]iU3sU2WMcPM[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]d5KCB99ZLhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2015)

khris said:


>



Imo this game MP looks legit interesting. I am not going to lie, I do want to try it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2015)

Let Let it Die die.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2015)

Looks like we will be seeing a GT spin-off.

Gran Turismo Sports


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2015)

Hyrule Warriors for 3DS. 



A bit unexcpected tbh


----------



## Sauce (Jun 10, 2015)

I will be forced to buy a WII U next year if Diddy Kong racing is added to the frey.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FPtK7xvQD2c[/YOUTUBE]

Ass camera is ass.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2015)

khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]FPtK7xvQD2c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ass camera is ass.



Still looks good for a team of 8 people.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 10, 2015)

khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]FPtK7xvQD2c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ass camera is ass.



Well that looks...not fun.

Not sure what I was expecting from Ninja Theory to be honest though.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2015)

Damnit...I bought a Wii U and Xbox 1 already, didn't think they would bring out a new Ratchet and CLank o the PS4 so soon.


My wallet's gonna be empty come Spring '16...


----------



## LMJ (Jun 10, 2015)

Damn, I usually watch the event straight from Gametrailers. Now no Geoff with them, it gonna feel weird.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2015)

Why did you delete that Xeogran?


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 10, 2015)

You ninja'd me... by about a hour


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2015)

Xeogran said:


> You ninja'd me... by about a hour



The trailer in the neogaf thread has been taken down tho.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 10, 2015)

khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]FPtK7xvQD2c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ass camera is ass.



looks like ryse

l like how it's called gameplay trailer and about two thirds of it is narrative horseshit


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 10, 2015)

Utopia Realm said:


> Damnit...I bought a Wii U and Xbox 1 already, didn't think they would bring out a new Ratchet and CLank o the PS4 so soon.
> 
> 
> My wallet's gonna be empty come Spring '16...



It was actually announced a year or two ago and was supposed to come out this year with the movie, but they got pushed back to 2016.


Meaning the Sly movie might have gotten pushed back to 2017 if it isn't showing next year.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tRxcSNaVCPA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2015)

.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2015)

These leaks/early reveals feel like Superbowl commercials nowadays. 

Premature. 

Too soon E3cutus, you have revealed them too soon.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Too soon E3cutus, you have revealed them too soon.



I might be the only person in this thread who gets this reference unless you can dig out the rest of the warcraft nerds wherever they're hiding


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2015)

Naruto said:


> I might be the only person in this thread who gets this reference unless you can dig out the rest of the warcraft nerds wherever they're hiding


by fire be purged


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]AjmJCy1ksYY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 10, 2015)

THERE's MORE WANG TO BE SHARED LADIES!

[YOUTUBE]et2wyyWXs80[/YOUTUBE]

Link


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2015)

khris said:


>



Has kick to it, gotta admit. 

Just wish Itakagi didn't focus so much on the multiplayer since it's doomed to be D.O.A () cause it's a niche genre on a niche console and everyone's already playing Splatoon (Fucking weird how that game hit the ground so well).

Then again he did say that this is his biggest single player campaign yet so I can't complain just yet.

I'm never gonna stop complaining about the FPS perspective shift, though. If anything else, that's going to be the biggest reason why the multiplayer is not going to live for more than a few months.



khris said:


> Hyrule Warriors for 3DS.
> 
> 
> 
> A bit unexcpected tbh



The 3DS cannibalizing the WiiU's significance and list of exclusive games?

Just another wednesday.



DeathScream said:


> THERE's MORE WANG TO BE SHARED LADIES!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]et2wyyWXs80[/YOUTUBE]



Neat. Seems like they didn't manage buy the rights to Blood off Atari. Shame.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 10, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Has kick to it, gotta admit.
> 
> Just wish Itakagi didn't focus so much on the multiplayer since it's doomed to be D.O.A () cause it's a niche genre on a niche console and everyone's already playing Splatoon (Fucking weird how that game hit the ground so well).
> 
> ...



its not atari

ITS FUCKING JACE HALL, THAT FUCKTARD!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2015)

Huh, Jace Hall wanted to make Blood freeware and he was actually trying to make a free remaster of the game just like Shadow Warrior Redux but Atari shut it down. When he tried to buy the rights to it, Atari told him to fuck himself because they'd rather to absolutely nothing with it because fuck video games.

Atari is the single perpetrator of Blood's irrelevance nowadays.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2015)

Torn.

Weirded out that there's a Sonic the Hedgehog account, but adore the sense of humor of whoever runs it.



Deathbringerpt said:


> The 3DS cannibalizing the WiiU's significance and list of exclusive games?
> 
> Just another wednesday.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2015)

That twitter account is a parody of a parody of sonic's character(which itself was a parody).


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 10, 2015)

Hyrule Warriors for 3ds?! 
Hell fucking yes 
Now I can play it


----------



## Sauce (Jun 10, 2015)

Now if we can get Mario Kart 8 on 3DS


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2015)

Street Fighter V embargo lifts tomorrow.


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2015)

Save stuff for E3 you punks.


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2015)

The hype is real for no reason.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 11, 2015)

Dis da Pregame show. Stfu.


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2015)

LMJ said:


> Dis da Pregame show. Stfu.


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2015)

INB4 the Pregame show is better than the actual E3.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 11, 2015)

Ya.....Nintendo is worrying me with all these pregame announcements.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 11, 2015)

Wonder if they will implement Marvel and Star Wars worlds in KH3 under the Disney license.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2015)

Dream said:


> Save stuff for E3 you punks.



I swear if this is just revealing stuff now to save time for VR bullshit.


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2015)

But VR is the future.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2015)

I can't understand how publishers and devs are so rock hard for hardware innovation yet we get the same rehashed software cash ins every year. 

This is honestly why I like Nintendo, each gen they bring in new innovative hardware, but we still get games like Animal Crossing, Pikmin, Splatoon, etc..


----------



## Aldric (Jun 11, 2015)

LMJ said:


> Ya.....Nintendo is worrying me with all these pregame announcements.



there's no pregame announcements

hyrule warriors is a leak and honestly who gives a shit about it, if that was supposed to be nintendo's big surprise at e3 then we're in trouble


----------



## Simon (Jun 11, 2015)

Somebody should update the OP with press conference times and such.

[YOUTUBE]AApqy2N2qlU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Monna (Jun 11, 2015)

Aldric said:


> there's no pregame announcements
> 
> hyrule warriors is a leak and honestly who gives a shit about it, if that was supposed to be nintendo's big surprise at e3 then we're in trouble


This is one of the most underwhelming leaks in recent memory

Like really who gives a fuck about playing this on 3ds. Handhelds are ass for action games.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 11, 2015)

Looking forward to RockBand 4 and WWE 2k16 hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2015)

khris said:


> That twitter account is a parody of a parody of sonic's character(which itself was a parody).



It's Sega's current PR guy on twitter. He deliver so many burns and zingers, it's refreshing.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Now if we can get Mario Kart 8 on 3DS



But Mario Kart 7 is already on 3DS... 

Buy a Wii U?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]AfrSKt5b-50[/YOUTUBE]

System trailer.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 11, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's Sega's current PR guy on twitter. He deliver so many burns and zingers, it's refreshing.



Sega is going back to their aggressive marketing campaigns, I like it. Outside of Sony's xbone burns during 2013 e3, we haven't really seen much of this.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 11, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Looking forward to RockBand 4 and WWE 2k16 hope it doesn't disappoint.



Wasn't WWE 2k15 "meh" though?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 11, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> Wasn't WWE 2k15 "meh" though?



WWE games flip flop, some are good, some are incredible meh. 

Waiting for the HCTP remaster with Chris Benoit inevitable taken out.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2015)

Isn't it kinda weird Bethesda gets a whole day to itself?

I better see a shit ton of Fallout 4 or there better be some other interesting stuff going on on the show floor.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 11, 2015)

Also, put this bitch in the first post. Or better yet, a mod should also make it the Arcade banner for the next week.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2015)

No Scalebound, Crackdown or Quantum Break at E3 for Microsoft.


----------



## YoungChief (Jun 11, 2015)

Reyes said:


> No Scalebound, Crackdown or Quantum Break at E3 for Microsoft.





Seriously?

If so then shit, what are they gonna show, Halo 5 I guess but damn


----------



## LMJ (Jun 11, 2015)

why the fuck no Crackdown?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 11, 2015)

LMJ said:


> why the fuck no Crackdown?



Big presence at gamescom.

Scalebound and Quantum will be there too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Isn't it kinda weird Bethesda gets a whole day to itself?
> 
> I better see a shit ton of Fallout 4 or there better be some other interesting stuff going on on the show floor.



Fallout 4 can be mediocre in small doses. They better gives us a real good chunk of Doom 4 and why we should give a darn.



Reyes said:


> No Scalebound, Crackdown or Quantum Break at E3 for Microsoft.



Meaning they're gonna show Gears of War, Halo and the new Rare game. It's gonna be boring as fuck minus the Rare reveal since all the interesting exclusives are a no show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2015)

Reyes said:


> No Scalebound, Crackdown or Quantum Break at E3 for Microsoft.



So the only games I care about from MS. 

I get it MS, you don't want my money


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2015)

Sometimes things just work out. We might still get that final Darksiders game with 4 player co-op.


----------



## Monna (Jun 11, 2015)

This is what you guys get for supporting xbone

nothing


----------



## Monna (Jun 11, 2015)

Anyway

What is neogaf and since when was it the biggest source of video game news

Whenever I see this word I read it in my head as _neo-give-a-fuck_


----------



## scerpers (Jun 12, 2015)

neogaf is an irrelevant shithole


----------



## Simon (Jun 12, 2015)

I'll never understand gaf hate. Yeah it has shitty people, usually juniors and assholes who drive by post, but other than that I've enjoyed the community section quite a bit.


----------



## Gino (Jun 12, 2015)

The only way you can truly enjoy gaf is to ignore 95% of the members who post there.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 12, 2015)

Simon said:


> I'll never understand gaf hate. Yeah it has shitty people, usually juniors and assholes who drive by post, but other than that I've enjoyed the community section quite a bit.



Mods are shit, thats why.

Also you have lots of shitty opinions in a shitty echo chamber with a shitty forum of people who think its okay to police their forums like its fucking ferguson.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2015)

Gaf is a good place for reaction gifs.


----------



## Aldric (Jun 12, 2015)

gaf is gamefaqs if gamefaqs thought it was better than gamefaqs


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2015)

khris said:


> Gaf is a good place for reaction gifs.



This.

E3 gifs/webm's from gaf da besto.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 12, 2015)

FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!



[youtube]AsrvGM3u9z8[/youtube]


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2015)

I was anyone expecting anything other than Gears and Halo from Microsoft?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2015)

Welp, looks like I'll be missing MS' conference anyway since I'll be attending my cousin's wedding.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2015)

Reyes said:


> [YOUTUBE]AfrSKt5b-50[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> System trailer.



ayy that looks hella good.


----------



## Simon (Jun 12, 2015)

Reyes said:


>


My body isn't ready either.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 13, 2015)

Son of a bitch! I want Persona thingies!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2015)

Gimme dat P5 right now 

Also, E3 is soon upon us. One more day.


----------



## sworder (Jun 13, 2015)

Jane said:


> Anyway
> 
> What is neogaf and since when was it the biggest source of video game news
> 
> Whenever I see this word I read it in my head as _neo-give-a-fuck_



big collection of retarded SJWs, almost as bad as tumblr

pls stay away

I'm no longer excited that there's no Scalebound


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Gimme dat P5 right now
> 
> Also, E3 is soon upon us. One more day.



Bethesda's conference should be fun. :33


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2015)

Square Enix is revealing 6 new games this E3? They're really trying to turn around their shittiest years lately.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 13, 2015)

Time for that legendary 100 hour E3 skype call to start later tonight.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2015)

No, no, no, no.  Please, somebody make me not get excited!

[youtube]QrSH2wKh6ys[/youtube]

They're teasing a surprise announcement, pay attention to the music playing.  I have to not get my hopes up!  I just have to!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2015)

Chrono Trigger mobile hd remake confirmed.

I can't believe it's anything other than that. Unable to feel hype about Square-Enix anymore. : <


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2015)

LMJ said:


> Time for that legendary 100 hour E3 skype call to start later tonight.



Skype a shit.  Post in the thread instead.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 13, 2015)

The Dream of TWEWY 2 lives on.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 13, 2015)

Horizon has been trademarked by Guerrilla Games, here some info:
- Red-haired female protagonist
- 3rd person open world 
- John Gonzales (Lead Writer for Fallout: New Vegas) is working on this.
- They hired CD Projekt Red quest designers and other experienced RPG developers.
- It has co-op (Souls style)
- Game director is Mathijs de Jonge (Killzone 2 director)

To name a few:
- Lead cinematic artist/cinematic director of The Witcher 3
- A dialog writer who previously worked on Shadow of Mordor joined the writing team
- A freelance writer from Blizzard
- A game designer who worked on Elder Scrolls Online
- And several creature artists and game designers who worked on Medieval RPGs
The only LinkedIn pages that I can see

ex-CDPR Quest Designer --> Game Designer at GG 
Leader Writer for Fallout: New Vegas --> now Lead Writer for Horizon - 
ex- SWTOP Contract World Designer/Scripter --> Game Designer at GG


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2015)

Working on a thing.


----------



## Simon (Jun 13, 2015)

Platinum game revealed.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 13, 2015)

nonono that cant be it


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2015)

C-team it is. Don't care.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2015)

Hopefully this thread will come in handy.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 13, 2015)

Bethesda already leaked one of there announcements:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dishonored 2.


----------



## Monna (Jun 13, 2015)

Simon said:


> Platinum game revealed.


troll. that say activision 

inb4 dev vs publisher


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2015)

If I might make a suggestion, would it be wise to perhaps add links to the images that go to a "stable" streaming site? Or might it be better to add streaming links in the second post?


----------



## Monna (Jun 13, 2015)

That Samus fanart is wonky. her chin is xbox huge


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> If I might make a suggestion, would it be wise to perhaps add links to the images that go to a "stable" streaming site? Or might it be better to add streaming links in the second post?



Gonna add links in the second post.

Would add them to the op, but I'm afraid editing them will somehow break the html. : <



Jane said:


> That Samus fanart is wonky. her chin is xbox huge



I can't unsee this now


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Gonna add links in the second post.
> 
> Would add them to the op, but I'm afraid editing them will somehow break the html. : <



It could break it. In hindsight, it is better to add a bunch of links to the second post than just limit it to one per image in the first post.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Bethesda already leaked one of there announcements:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Mmmm, about time.


----------



## Monna (Jun 13, 2015)

You people told me that there was going to be Metal Gear Rising 2


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2015)

Jane said:


> You people told me that there was going to be Metal Gear Rising 2



I still believe


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> It could break it. In hindsight, it is better to add a bunch of links to the second post than just limit it to one per image in the first post.



I have no idea what the links for the streams are. 

I know Rooster Teeth is doing it on youtube, can imagine gametrailers will have a stream as well. Just not sure of exact links. Normally I hunt them down last second.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> I still believe



 Even I, Superman, do not believe that!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2015)

Patchy....


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I can't unsee this now



I can't see it even when having it pointed out.

I think I watch too much anime....


----------



## Monna (Jun 13, 2015)

Shirker said:


> I can't see it even when having it pointed out.
> 
> I think I watch too much anime....


Been watching too much Chin Chin Ball Z


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2015)

I don't see it at all becuz i'm not a nerd ass loser


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 13, 2015)

Freaking Square Enix teasing us with that Chrono Trigger BGM. Please just don't touch that franchise and fuck it up.


----------



## sworder (Jun 13, 2015)

Simon said:


> Platinum game revealed.





pass


----------



## Mako (Jun 13, 2015)

Telltale is making an announcement for the Walking Dead.


> No previous characters.


----------



## Gino (Jun 13, 2015)

Telltale making shit decisions?How surprising..........


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2015)

This is some good shit


----------



## LMJ (Jun 13, 2015)

Dream said:


> Skype a shit.  Post in the thread instead.



Why is that?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2015)

We'll meet back up with Clementine eventually.


----------



## Simon (Jun 14, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I have no idea what the links for the streams are.
> 
> I know Rooster Teeth is doing it on youtube, can imagine gametrailers will have a stream as well. Just not sure of exact links. Normally I hunt them down last second.



*Nintendo*: ,, 
*Bethesda*: , 
*Microsoft:* , , , Spike TV, On your Xbox
*Electronic Arts:* , , 
*Ubisoft:* , , , 
*Sony:* , , GameSpot, , 
*Square Enix:* , 
*PC Gaming Show:*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2015)

Haohmaru said:


> Freaking Square Enix teasing us with that Chrono Trigger BGM. Please just don't touch that franchise and fuck it up.



 And it was Frog's too!


----------



## Soca (Jun 14, 2015)

Subbed :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

So no Vanquish or MGR 2?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2015)

Simon said:


> *Nintendo*: ,,
> *Bethesda*: ,
> *Microsoft:* , , , Spike TV, On your Xbox
> *Electronic Arts:* , ,
> ...



Adding to second post (can't add to first 'cause it has HTML content and lowly smods don't get to use that).


----------



## Monna (Jun 14, 2015)

khris said:


> So no Vanquish or MGR 2?


All that's left is devastation


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]iU3sU2WMcPM[/YOUTUBE]

Hey, just realized this is a remake/reimagining of the first game, which is my favorite. It looks fucking great and the pixel gun is absolutely awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

First event of E3 starting soon, Smash Bros. Direct.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 14, 2015)

My body is ready for that Ryu dlc.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Shantae for smash


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]HEadQRtoEl0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Everything's available RIGHT NOW!


----------



## LMJ (Jun 14, 2015)

RYU BOUGHT!!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

>smash event countdown is now counting up due to the time being passed

Well then.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 14, 2015)

Son...Ryu looks amazing...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Shit's available now?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 14, 2015)

All the different combinations you can truly see who can or can not play Ryu. They really put a lot of effort into him. Good job Nintendo.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

New SF looks awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

That Smash x Street Fighter screen. 

Don't tease me like that


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Next is the Nintendo World Championships at 6 PM EST. Hoping for a new game announcement at the end.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 14, 2015)

Reggie better be participating.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 14, 2015)

What's the bets on how many times they will say "For the first time ever" during E3?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2015)

Was just about to post this.

Guys.

GUYS.

My ass won't be able to take this shit.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Someone explain the relevance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Woah now. Hopefully a re-release of the first two AND a sequel


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Someone explain the relevance.



It's Half-Life 3


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

khris said:


> It's Half-Life 3



Don't make me smack you halfway across the galaxy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Don't make me smack you halfway across the galaxy.



Maybe the advanced lifeforms there have Half-Life 3 already.  

Still improbable tho.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream aint gonna dream?


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Valve isn't even showing up at E3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

@preet


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

If true...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Another leak, this time it's amiibos



Dat 8bit pipe Mario amiibo.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2015)

Too many fucking Amiibo.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 14, 2015)

More than six and a half hours until Bethesda's conference. 

I hope I'll wake up to some details about Dishonored 2.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 14, 2015)

Amiibos are the hottest sensation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]wNZyFJacZGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Also, where can I watch the NWC? please tell me there's a Youtube stream.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2015)

TIME FOR NINTENDO'S PRESHOW

ALLTP MUSIC

JAZZ MUSIC NOW



Link removed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks Razr you fabulous bish 

EDIT: so happy Youtube is streaming all E3 activities


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 14, 2015)

HYPE 
although the stream won't actually load for me i know i'll see the news soon


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Yoshi's Woolly World cute as fuck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Was that sillhoute mechanic always in Yoshi's Woolly World?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

khris said:


> Was that sillhoute mechanic always in Yoshi's Woolly World?



I think it's a new thing. 

These Yoshis sacrificial as fuck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

I see a lot of potential trolling in this game. I might kill someone by just playing with them.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

OH SHIT, MOTHER/EARTHBOUND ZERO!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Now give us Mother 3 pls, Itoi! It's the only one left!


----------



## LMJ (Jun 14, 2015)

A wild hippie has appeared!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

World Championships in 1 minute.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Good. Now I can finally actually play Mother 2.


----------



## Mako (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh my fucking god. Earthbound.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

This is a really epic intro


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> TIME FOR NINTENDO'S PRESHOW
> 
> ALLTP MUSIC
> 
> ...



Bumping this to this page. 

World Championships happening now.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh sh1t!!!  
I've been wanting to play Earthbound, maybe they'll do a 3ds release sometime


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

>new exclusives

I tuned out for a minute and heard that.

They announcing new games via this?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> >new exclusives
> 
> I tuned out for a minute and heard that.
> 
> They announcing new games via this?



Yep.

"We've got a lot of great games today, including ones you've never heard of yet. How's that, does everybody want some new exclusives!?"

*crowd loses their shit*


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

I wonder how that'd work

New Metroid game????????


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

The final contestant better be Reggie.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Yep.
> 
> "We've got a lot of great games today, including ones you've never heard of yet. How's that, does everybody want some new exclusives!?"
> 
> *crowd loses their shit*



Aw yiss


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Splatoon up first.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

Splatoon, oh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Splatoon.


----------



## Mako (Jun 14, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> The final contestant *boss *better be Reggie.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

The white guy's kid is asian.  OP confirmed.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Marie best squid


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

This fuckin kid. Crosses his legs like a damn G


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Should be ranked.


----------



## Mako (Jun 14, 2015)

This kid is gonna be famous after tonight. I can feel it.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 14, 2015)

Would be tight as fuck if an original player from the first championship grew up and their child is in the finals now about to surpass their parent.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

"Paint the base"


----------



## Simon (Jun 14, 2015)

Haven't watch any of the championships yet, who's fist fighting Reggie?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Mako said:


> This kid is gonna be famous after tonight. I can feel it.



Yup, he's gaining a lot of cool points during this.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Simon said:


> Haven't watch any of the championships yet, who's fist fighting Reggie?



Bill Trinen.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

This blue squid.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 14, 2015)

It is gonna be Kojima. He is coming to the Ninty side after MGS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

It's gonna be Sakurai. Someone needs to pay for all those leaks. 



Patchouli said:


> This blue squid.



Went ham in that last 30 seconds.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

This kid is cool as fuck.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

Are you a squid or are you a kid? 
xD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> This kid is cool as fuck.



He's staying fresh


----------



## LMJ (Jun 14, 2015)

Blue just got Shreck'd


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Didn't even paint the base.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh my


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Zelda speedrun competition.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

New game


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Blast...ball?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

Blastball what the


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

Blastball looks fun


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

It actually looks kinda fun.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 14, 2015)

Another three hours till Bethesda 

Entertain me, thread


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

H.T. said:


> Another three hours till Bethesda
> 
> Entertain me, thread



[YOUTUBE]J9H8VcU21j4[/YOUTUBE]

Come watch Blastball.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

This is some intense shit. 

It's basically Slime Soccer with mechas


----------



## Sauce (Jun 14, 2015)

Hope no one bitches about graphics this time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Hope no one bitches about graphics this time.



*Bitches about Sauce's graphics*


----------



## Alicia (Jun 14, 2015)

Watched their splatoon event before

Meh


----------



## Alicia (Jun 14, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Hope no one bitches about graphics this time.



"But muh greffex pls"


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

This game is intense.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

lol own goal


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Metroid


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Super Metroid as the stage 2 elimination.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

METROIDDDDDD oh wait


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh fuck


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

lol someone is getting picky with the button mapping.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Virtual console menu too stronk


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

The feels... ;__;


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Someone provide me a link to whatever is going on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

@lazyfuck preet

[YOUTUBE]J9H8VcU21j4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Someone provide me a link to whatever is going on.



Scroll up Go to the last page to the youtube embed, the nintendo world championship is on.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

God damn that was an intense game for the elimination.  Just throwing the Super Metroid final boss at you lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

That was awesome. Where's Nardo? He would have loved this.

EDIT: 200cc.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

200cc Mario Kart 8. Get your Luigi Death Stares ready.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Animal Crossing stage is the besto stage.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Arin


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

Now I know where I know Trihex from 
[YOUTUBE]zOrA91_xg4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for the links. ^_^

Also, Rooting for Pink Yoshi. :33


----------



## LMJ (Jun 14, 2015)

Wut, no Yoshi?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Mushrooms in 200cc is like a middle finger.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Blessed Pink Yoshi


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Cosmo got fucked at the last second.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Blessed Pink Yoshi



Original Yoshi or no go.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Pink > green


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

That Arin comeback.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

DK such an asshole.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

khris said:


> DK such an asshole.



Revenge for all those years Jon and Arin set DK to easy mode on Mario Party.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

I hope they play a decent game next.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 14, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> I hope they play a decent game next.




But dat Metroid


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Wario, you can do it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Hoping for another new exclusive reveal for the next game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Luigi


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Hoping for another new exclusive reveal for the next game.



Exclusive reveals?  What have been revealed so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Holy shit dat Wario 

EDIT: Mario Kart


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Wario


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Exclusive reveals?  What have been revealed so far.



So far just one, Blastball.

Which is like...mechas shooting a soccer ball into a goal. And each time you score, the goal gets smaller. And the ball hurts you if it touches you.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 14, 2015)

looooooool he got messed up in the LAST SECOND


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

Story of my life in Mario Kart. Double Dash 4 life


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> So far just one, Blastball.
> 
> Which is like...mechas shooting a soccer ball into a goal. And each time you score, the goal gets smaller. And the ball hurts you if it touches you.



Ah...so nothing of much interest for me.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

That rock fucked luigi.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Wario


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

That last one was a really good race.  Packie got invincibility through that lightning and pulled ahead.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Just as an aside, 89,850 people watching on youtube.

Haven't experienced any stopping. Youtube's been doing great so far.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

89,850 people watching this on Youtube...I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> 89,850 people watching this on Youtube...I don't even know what to say.



That's not counting everyone watching it on Twitch.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Based Trihex


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

And 140,000 on Twitch


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> That rock fucked luigi.



 No....Luigi is obviously the one that fucked that rock....multiple times.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Death-kun, what games have been played so far?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Balloon Fight? Come on!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Never heard of this game before lol


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Death-kun, what games have been played so far?



Stage 1: Splatoon
Stage 1 Elimination: The Legend of Zelda
Stage 2: Blast Ball
Stage 2 Elimination: Super Metroid
Stage 3: Mario Kart 8
Stage 3 Elimination (happening now): Balloon Fight


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Balloon Fight....wut


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Stage 1: Splatoon
> Stage 1 Elimination: The Legend of Zelda
> Stage 2: Blast Ball
> Stage 2 Elimination: Super Metroid
> ...



To clarify Zelda and Metroid a bit.

The goal with Zelda was to speedrun through the first dungeon. For Metroid, the goal was to kill Mother Brain and escape the planet.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm pretty new to E3 showings, do they always do a tournament? :33 Seems like a great way to start the E3


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

JKSNBLKSN is kicking ass.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> I'm pretty new to E3 showings, do they always do a tournament? :33 Seems like a great way to start the E3



Nope, this is the first Nintendo World Championships in 25 years. The last one was in 1990.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

wow, music is annoying


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> I'm pretty new to E3 showings, do they always do a tournament? :33 Seems like a great way to start the E3



You are in for some fun times.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

What the fuck was that.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

khris, it really is.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

You bitches just can't appreciate retro music.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 14, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Nope, this is the first Nintendo World Championships in 25 years. The last one was in 1990.


Oh cool 


Dream said:


> You are in for some fun times.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

I can like retro music if it is good.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

Ballon Fight's music is awesome


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

my ears are bleeding


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

God, Cosmo


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

That foghorn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

smash... *gasp*


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

This should be fun.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Lesgo, Smash. I'm hoping the new DLC characters are in. Someone needs to rape with Ryu.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh man fuck that scarf guy.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

They should play Melee on the Ice Climbers Stage with the secret song:

[Youtube]Rv10snOJ3-w[/Youtube]


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

REGGIE


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Reggie telling people that he will kick their ass.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

It's time for Reggie to

KICK

YOUR

ASS


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

finally, something worth watching


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Let's goooo


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Show us what you are made of, Reggie.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm so happy they brought back Hungrybox. 

He was the hero we needed, but not the one we deserved.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh god, this is far too cheesy


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

Shots fired!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

"I'm an engineer, boi. I don't need it"


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

So much shit-flinging.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

My money is on Reggie


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

SUPER FIGHTING ROBOT


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

D1 yay


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Somebody get Reggie that burn heal.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Who is this weaboo?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Who is this weaboo?



He's the guy who lost his shit over megaman's final smash. :3

[YOUTUBE]LIIlIM9HlpQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Reggie


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

Wtf Reggie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Reggie getting rekt


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Reggiepuff vs Hungryu!


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Reggie getting his ass kicked so bad


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

No, it's the other way around.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

Reggie is Ryu :0


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Reggie's Ryu.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Lol Reggie


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Hungrybox totally ignoring that final smash, Reggie not taking it and revealing Ryu's final smash.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

God damn, so much rektage here. :rtfol


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Reggie is fucking drunk.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

"I always knew you were a fraud"


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

Get this box off stage!


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Reggie


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

Kevin's hilarious lmao


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Mako (Jun 14, 2015)

I nearly lost my shit during the last 30 seconds of that match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Reggie's body wasn't ready


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

:galacticryoma


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream said:


>


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

oh boy, Roy


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Roy's our boy


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

Both Streams now have 260,000 viewers together thanks to Reggie


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Link, you can do it.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Link


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Shulk is too good I swear.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Link failing me hardcore here.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Link


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy to see Roy back in smash


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Link


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Now give us Mother 3 pls, Itoi! It's the only one left!


dream on death kun


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]J9H8VcU21j4[/YOUTUBE]

Re-linking just in case.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

If we learned anything from this match it's that we need more sword characters


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Link        :/


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

twitch has chat

Love Kevin hosting or whatever :x

Don't think we need 4 castors though....especially that beard dude, all he does is like pokemon.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

I have a feeling that the last game is gonna be a brand new game.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Death-kun...doubt it.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> I have a feeling that the last game is gonna be a brand new game.


splatoon 2: modern oil spill


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> I have a feeling that the last game is gonna be a brand new game.


That would be too good. I think we'll get Mario Maker


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Shulk too strong.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Trihex : (


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Cosmo


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Super Mario Maker.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Bethesda's conference can't come any sooner.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 14, 2015)

It's 2:32 am and I'm actually starting to become sleepy... Dunno if I should stay up for Bethesda or not 

I think I might just sleep now and watch the event tomorrow when it's all recorded.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Not gonna lie. I'm buying this game day one.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

What is this deathtrap!?!?!?!?


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

This level


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

The first stage is already awesome.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Jesus fuck.  This is trolling taken to the max.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Why is he trying to get to that vine?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 14, 2015)

That level is crazy.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

this is great


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

God he is terrible


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

that boo face is cute, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Lost Levels has nothing on this shit.

EDIT: You get a coin.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

More like this map is troll map.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

What is that last map going to be like


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Finally.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

WHAT THE FCK OMG


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Holy shit.  So close.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

holy shittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Denied by flying turtle.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 14, 2015)

Holy shit, this game is awesome.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

This teadmill part is too confusing LOL

WTF TABBED FOR A SEC WTF HJAPPEPNED


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

THAT MARIO MAKER IS INSANE!!

WOOOOOOW!!


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

WOW SO CLOSE NUMBERS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

that last pipe is such a 1 dollar bitch


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Rekt by that shit when so close


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

He did it!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

aw yiss!


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

GOD TIER 

Beautiful


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

MAKE IT RAIN


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

FIREWORK COINS FOR JOHN NUMBERS!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Such an awesome map.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

Dem canon trolls xD


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2015)

...Wow, that was intense.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Here's to hoping that this new map is even more insane.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

knowing the ninty community, this will be loads of fun


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

You can tell he speed runs

gewd shit


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

2spooky4me


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morpheus: He is the One.  

These levels are the most ridiculous things.  

And they are only THE FIRST TWO!!


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

This map


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

God dayum this map is even worse.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes. It seems Mario Maker will be a good way for NFers in this section to wave their e-peen and see who's got game and who doesn't.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Its like this map maker wanted to kill the player


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Money is on John 
he probably plays I wanna be the guy


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

No kidding.  The second map is a freakin' fortress.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Utopia Realm said:


> Yes. It seems Mario Maker will be a good way for NFers in this section to wave their e-peen and see who's got game and who doesn't.


PERFECT FOR THE CASINO 

bet rep over this game


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2015)

RemChu said:


> PERFECT FOR THE CASINO
> 
> bet rep over this game



Well, when I get my hands on it, I'll def. be betting with this game.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

He was so close, I don't think Cosmo is gonna get that far.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Damn.  Nice try.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Cosmo


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

BOOT-CEPTION!

Now this looks like a fun, mischievous game to play.  I can just imagine my self building the most mind-explodingly hard levels possible.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2015)

That dude had Big Boot, FLower power and fucking bowser copter all in one go. And he was so close too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

I can't wait to see the absolutely crazy shit people come up with in this game.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

LOL COSMO


----------



## Mako (Jun 14, 2015)

Wooo boy, Cosmo is a savage on that first run.
Still can't beat Numbers.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

Cosmo, how?  You gotta do better than that.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

>wait for fire to come on
>fly straight into it


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Cosmo


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

CHEEP CHEEPS


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

But you gotta admit, Cosmo did find out something that Numbers did not. : )


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Such an awesome map


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

dat bait son


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

And COSMO TAKES IT SONNY BOY!!!


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

lawl Kevin "love that wiggle"


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

HOW


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh shit Cosmo won


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Cosmo


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2015)

Now if only nintendo could do a 2D zelda/metroid maker and they will be rolling in dough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

that last jump was insane by Cosmo.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

>113,784 people watching on youtube


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

Decisions that affect the end? What is this, an RPG???


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Epic, ok they are both equally skilled!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

This level.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

Pick ya door, pick ya path, pick ya doom, pick ya - WHAT THE BLAZES IS WITH ALL THOSE SPRINGS?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

What the fuck?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

"nope"


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

This fucking map


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

dark souls level, level design


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Done in by his own turtle shell.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> >113,784 people watching on youtube


And over 200,000 on Twitch


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

These rooms        .


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Holy fuck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Bowserpede


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

That is like the perfect nope gif


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

that happy flower ^^


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

WAT             .


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

JEEPERS!! THREE BOWSERS BEHIND DOOR #5!

Now, these Mario Maker levels are  on a whole different level from standard Mario levels.  This is only round 3 and OMIGOD COSMO YOU ARE A GOD!!


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 14, 2015)

That bowser door lol.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Cosmo made it to the end.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 14, 2015)

Holy fuck those 3 bowsers in that room. BAIL


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

He did it


----------



## Mako (Jun 14, 2015)

I wanna play this map 

Spike helmet is clever


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Lets see how John does


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2015)

WTF. Some of these maps aren't designed for fun but designed to make ppl rage and throw their controllers across the room.... Holy shit...:rofl


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2015)

AHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

TURTLE LAUNCHER


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

OMG if that koopa fell on him


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

John won.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

Now the boys are even, but Numbers still has the advantage.  

Now what kind of horror awaits...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2015)

John is a goddamn beast...


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

This map should be fun


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

I'll make a level where it rains giant Bowsers


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

John got this.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Some Super Meat Boy design here.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Cosmo


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Fucking Cosmo.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

RIP


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

John Numbers is a Deity.  He's basically waltzing through...Well, I'd imagine the nine levels of Hell, given the second section. 0_0


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Cosmo is rekt


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Wiggler Wednesday coming for John


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Does John stream on twitch? damn he is breezing though this shit


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

HOW IS COSMO STILL IN THE FIRST ROOM.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Yoshi Please


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 14, 2015)

Poor Cosmos lol.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> HOW IS COSMO STILL IN THE FIRST ROOM.



Because he's just a player and Numbers is a God.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

FUCKING COSMO

i cant st op lauughing


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Fucking Cosmo


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

John vs Browser


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

RemChu said:


> FUCKING COSMO
> 
> i cant st op lauughing



He just can't do the wall jumps, it seems.

But he's coming up on the second round.

Meanwhile: A BULLET-BILL MOUNTED BOWSER?!


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Based John


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

God Bowser


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

AND HE JUST STRAIGHT-UP OWNED HIM!

JOHN NUMBERS IS THE KING OF SUPER MARIO MAKER!  

HE IS THE NINTENDO UNIVERSAL CHAMPION!!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2015)

That was quite the rush. SOme of those levels were quite creative.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 14, 2015)

Congratulations John Numbers, that was smooth.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 14, 2015)

Any idea what bethesda is bringing ?


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm still laughing 

THE FACK

15 sec start turn into like a 3 min head start


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Getting handled an award by Miyamoto, doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

And the Master himself comes to congratulate the new Champion.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

MIYAMOTO SAN

HAVIN FAN


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

Bill isn't translating. He is really fired


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 14, 2015)

Would be funny if he dropped one of the DSs lol.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

THAT 3ds WORTH A MILLION

SELL SELL SELL


----------



## Mako (Jun 14, 2015)

That signed 3DS alone is worth more than my school tuition.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Good shit by both to be honest.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2015)

Ugh damn Nintendo...always making me love them...


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

RemChu said:


> THAT 3ds WORTH A MILLION
> 
> SELL SELL SELL



That 3DS is priceless.  He should keep it enshrined with that trophy.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

HE IS THE PEOPLES CHAMPION


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

The picture in the end...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Next up's Bethesda in ~35 minutes.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 14, 2015)

Bethesda doesn't really makes any game I care about so meh.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> That 3DS is priceless.  He should keep it enshrined with that trophy.


True bro.

true.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

How long is Bethesda's conference?


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

e3 on twitch


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Someone link me to the bethseda thing

FUck this directory


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Any idea what bethesda is bringing ?



Fallout 4 gameplay video for certain.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoying the song and image at the end.

But from this event alone, I'll give Super Mario Maker an 11/10, because it is so good that it breaks the rating scale.  So much potential with this game...

Heh-heh...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2015)

JOHN NUMBERS wON THAT SHIIIIITTT!!

FUCK YOUUUUUU BOWSAAAA


LOL AT this image tho


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2015)

Raidoton said:


> Bill isn't translating. He is really fired



BRB LOSING MY SHIT HAHAHA!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Someone link me to the bethseda thing
> 
> FUck this directory


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

ITS STARTING


EDIT:

nope, too high on donuts


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> Enjoying the song and image at the end.
> 
> But from this event alone, I'll give Super Mario Maker an 11/10, because it is so good that it breaks the rating scale.  So much potential with this game...
> 
> Heh-heh...



It definitely will be one of the better games on the Wii U.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

so many fucking thor table flips on this page


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream make this a smiley on nf please


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

That isn't a good smiley. smh


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

For those that want it, EarthBound Beginnings (Mother 1) is now on the WiiU eShop!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Fallout 4 music playing!!!


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> That isn't a good smiley. smh


Whatever bitch 

Yeah it's kinda meh


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2015)

Goes perfectly with this picture


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

WTF LOL ^


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah said:


> Goes perfectly with this picture



It really does.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

This is my jam.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2015)

COME ON ALREADY!? DAMN YOU TIME MUST I FLY AROUND THE WORLD TO HURRY THIS TIME UP!?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

It's starting!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2015)

MIyamoto's little hand in this picture slays me!!






UGH FUCKING SESSLER. BRING THE MUSIC BACK BESTHESDA!!!!


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

OMG}

OMG

XPLAY

AND WE HAD KEVIN EARLIER

G4

RIP


my feels


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

FUCK YOU MORGAN WEBB YOU GIVE TERRIBLE REVIEWS 

1 out 5 this


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

This is cringe worthy


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Ongoing Process 
year and a half.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2KApp699WdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream,,,,,


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Fallout 4 trailer first, good enough.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh wait, it didn't start yet.  Damn.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Adam Sessler and Morgan Webb


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Fallout 4 trailer first, good enough.



 Your avatar is distracting...don't change it any time please.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

5 minutest left!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Sessler


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Morgan I love you and ur terrible chin


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

ayyoo preet, who's sister is that in your avy?


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

that ass looks like a basketball

smh

i want to dribble it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

remchu a tame beta. dat meat is meant to be grilled son.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Talking about asses instead of games.  Good priorities, guys.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Start already.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

The Bethesda panel is experiencing some bugs, so they're stalling. 

Need to get some modders in there to fix it.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Will there be talk about paid mods?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Hopefully the DOOM beta is available after this.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

:residentsleeper


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

forget the panel, let's celebrate this fine patty


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

So it begins.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

That concept artist .

marry me bae


LOL KRHIS


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

It has begun


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Announce EW 2.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Here we go


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

RAGE              .


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

That is a nice hall they're hosting this in.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

That Skyrim music


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

If they announce Skyrim remastered it will actually run on a Playstation console.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

This guy is alright enough.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Let's go, it's time for awesome.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> This guy is alright enough.



Yeah, no real complaints here either.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Doom first?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

LETS DO THIS

DOOM TIME


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2015)

A new Doom eh? Sounds a bit interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

first "whole new level" of E3


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2015)

You're all doomed.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

IdTEch 6 DOOM time.

what are you guys watching on, youtube or twitch?


----------



## Mako (Jun 14, 2015)

Fallout is gonna be their last segment.
Don't care, as long as Bethesda delivers.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Now this guy on the other hand, feels more like a suit.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Furious George, way too cheesy


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Better be on MARS and HELL


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

In-game? 

Looks great


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2015)

Doom, the Halo Edition.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Saying everything right.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Double Jump and looks nice.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

This looks goddamn awesome.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 14, 2015)

Lel, the graphics won't look like that.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Dat meele combat


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

They got the blood but give me heavy metal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

This has the right atmosphere so far.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Damn.  Loving this part of the map.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2015)

Cant fucking wait to get this on my hands.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Super Shotgun 

And body chunks


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Feels like a fun game so far.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 14, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Lel, the graphics won't look like that.



Sadly          .


----------



## Mako (Jun 14, 2015)

Christ, this looks amazing.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Awesome music.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Vermilion Kn, on PC they might.  Not every game suffers a downgrade.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks very generic :/


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Needs more forced gore. 

EDIT: there you go


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 14, 2015)

I swear I've seen that machine gun on destiny.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2015)

Fucking Hardcore.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh dismemberment


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Raidoton, sadly, I can't disagree.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Game looks good, but seems like it would get repetitive fast?

LOVE THE BLOOD


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

>HP's not regenerating

Excellent


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

muh graphicssssss


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 14, 2015)

Dat motherfucking chainsaw.....ma gawd.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Chainsaw time.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2015)

Deffo gonna use the Chainsaw.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

RemChu, maybe.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

A large variety of enemies and interesting + varied level design could fix that.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Hahaha, rekt so bad.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

I GET TO PLAY OUT MY DEXTER MORGAN ROLEPLAY ON DEMONS


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

DAT DEATH.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2015)

Chainsaw is repetitive....meh


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2015)

lol Multiplayer now.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Hope this game is as good as Wolfenstien the new order.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 14, 2015)

Lol, pentagram power up.


----------



## Mako (Jun 14, 2015)

Meh, multiplayer.

DLCS for everyone.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2015)

I want to grow up to be that chainsaw.


----------



## Lance (Jun 14, 2015)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

DOOM looks epic as fuck. 
Want it now.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

level builder coming up.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

So many modes.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Bethesda doing what is does best, letting players make the game fun with their own content.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2015)

Not seeing anything here that I don't like.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Doom Maker


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 14, 2015)

Someone better make nope doors like Mario maker.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Great more companies are doing this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

That's probably gonna be the best thing about this game.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Hell...way too brownish.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

HELL gameplay.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

Not enough blood, I'd say.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2015)

So hyped. Nothing less from Bethesda


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Well, there is your blood.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Talking about asses instead of games.  Good priorities, guys.


Well those pants are weird in terms of hemline and cut

makes it look like a hemisphere


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

NO fall damage.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

That's better.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Aw fuck.  There are damn scopes in here.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Hell feels suitably frantic.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Eat your heart.


----------



## Lance (Jun 14, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> Not enough blood, I'd say.



Yep.

Still needs more blood.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Hell...way too brownish.



 Racists...


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

that boss at the end looked beautiful !!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh fuck            .


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

Was that the BFG 9000?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Give us beta news.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

The World said:


> Was that the BFG 9000?



Hell be getting a make-over if that is the case.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2015)

why does the games graphics look so fucking plastic like?

Its hella distracting how shiny rocks look these daus


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Spring 2016.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Battlecry?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

is this Bethesda Origins or am I totally off here?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Battlecry?



Yep and man that guy is fat.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

I remember this battle cry thing 

weird tf2?

wait its like a moba action thing


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Meh.  Not too interested in this so far.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

TF3 clone?


----------



## Mako (Jun 14, 2015)

Team Fortress, but it's lacking hats and Heavy's battlecries.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Not interested


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

It looks kinda derpy.

Not sure what about it specifically feels off though.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Lol no applause

LOOOOOOOOOL

barely any'


french accent,


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Dishonored 2 time.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 14, 2015)

Dishonored, hell yeah.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Dishonored 2?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2015)

Dishonored someone said Dishonored!


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> It looks kinda derpy.
> 
> Not sure what about it specifically feels off though.


art style 
gameplay janky


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

The World said:


> TF3 clone?



Steam punk Oriental Third-person hand-to-hand combat Team Fortress, to be precise.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Time for Dishonored 2.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Am I the only one looking at the guy on the right's pants?

Those buttons.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Glowing bands.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 14, 2015)

The short dude is super nervous, and the tall one is looking at him like a sandwich.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks like a new orlens type place.

Female protagonist.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Female character?


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

whooooooooooooooooooooooa


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Looking nice nice so far, wait what?


----------



## Mako (Jun 14, 2015)

whoa whoa hot female protag


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Emily from the first game.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

loving the art direction for this game


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Emily being badass


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2015)

Can we move passed this non-gameplay trailer bullshit? 

I love Dishonored, but this movie means nothing to me.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

she ass

got prototype + the darkness powers?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2015)

Fuck yes story and can play as either? Fucking Dishonored 2 yes please


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Ohh two playable characters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Man, I should really play the first Dishonored.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Lol knew it was coming.

Bought.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

I mean I have it on my PS3 already.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Fuck off with ESO, Bethesda.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

No one but you gives a fuck.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Can we move passed this non-gameplay trailer bullshit?
> 
> I love Dishonored, but this movie means nothing to me.


I would love to see some Gameplay as well, since this Trailer didn't really show anything interesting, but it is the announcement trailer, so I'm not surprised that they didn't show gameplay yet.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 14, 2015)

Elder scrolls online, top kek.


----------



## Mako (Jun 14, 2015)

khris said:


> Man, I should really play the first Dishonored.



Same here. I've been holding it off for the longest time.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Expansion time?


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 14, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Can we move passed this non-gameplay trailer bullshit?
> 
> I love Dishonored, but this movie means nothing to me.



I gotta agree. I'm long past the cinematic presentations of E3 (and in general). Gameplay, or no interesting from me.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Fuck off with ESO, Bethesda.



Make them stahhhhppp.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Mobile crap?...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Elder Scrolls hearthstone?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 14, 2015)

Lol, hearthstone much ?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Bethesda Hearthstone.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Elder Scrolls hearthstone?



Eh its not my thing, but there is definitely a market for this....


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2015)

Elder Scrolls: The Gathering.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Someone break that tablet on his head. Fuck outta here.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

damn that dudes hands seem kinda small


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

>Bethesda.net
>Elder Scrolls Online
>Elder Scrolls card game

Is Bethesda slowly becoming Blizzard?


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Burn.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Hines


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 14, 2015)

His arms are really short for his frame.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

or his buddy is midget portion

ugh im weirding myself out


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Fallout 4 time.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

proportion*


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

u are just weird


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Only one demo for Fallout.

Never expected that.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Fuck you, Howard.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

FUCK U TODD

give us someting good for once


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

preet stop thinking my thots


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

The World said:


> u are just weird


I'm a gaymer


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

World-kun


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Get on with it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2015)

I would like to thank Dishonored 2 for saving that atrocious Doom display, and everything to come to E3...

For nothing will be as good as that.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

I don't care about your buttons.

Show gameplay.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

As expected, Krory here is to showcase his Dishonored love.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Finally.  

Concept art.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Much concept...such art


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Concept art.  Just what we wanted to see.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

If they leave on just concept art, I legit want the audience to boo again.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Also expect cars.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 14, 2015)

>Elder Scrolls


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 14, 2015)

Would be the biggest troll if it ended with that lol.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

The prophecies were true, gameplay!


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

That character creator


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks like that Kotaku leak was legit, you play a person from the past and gameplay.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

MAke HIM TRANSRACIAL


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

That character creation.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2015)

Battlecry looks nice.

And fuckyeah FO4.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

RemChu said:


> MAke HIM TRANSRACIAL



No part robot.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2015)

Second Dishonored game, already a main female protag.

Assassin's Creed on its seventh major title, still hasn't happened.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Female FTW.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 14, 2015)

It's a female

the patriarchy must be defeated


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2015)

If Emily gets a proper assassin mask, and Chloe Moretz comes back to voice her, this will be beautiful.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

My stream is crapping out.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2015)

Mass Effect lives?


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 14, 2015)

I won't be playing Emily or a female in FO4. I'm solid in the oppresive shitlord camp.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

SPECIAL time.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

I hope the baby can say Michael :3 Should be popular enough xD


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

MY BABY DIED


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

>sole survivor

What was the point of the baby then?


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

environments looks great


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Patch, angst for the character at some point down the line?


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Also, fuck yes.  I told you guiz that it was a modified CE.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> >sole survivor
> 
> What was the point of the baby then?



Something to cry about, at least it doesn't have Fallout 3 piss filter.

Yep, gamebyro


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

At least Codsworth survived.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Is that voice Troy Baker?


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Gfx meh, buying for dog simulator


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

I'll kill that dog.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2015)

3rd person perspective still looks shit


----------



## Jagger (Jun 14, 2015)

My Twitch is being a shit and it stopped showing the vid


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Show us some VATS and gore.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

VATS doesn't freeze time.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Sure looks like Boston >.>????

capital hill /green garden or the stadium gonna be in this i guess


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Should be a fun environment to explore.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Fallout 4 is fucking amazing.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

now confirm the weather.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2015)

Preet needs to let me have a 175px ? 450px avatar of Emily Kaldwin.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Cool stuff


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Pip boy time.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Krory


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2015)

boooooo old ass pit boy


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Haha, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

LOL the mini games, gtfo with that ms dos shit


----------



## Jagger (Jun 14, 2015)

Minigames


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Lol little mini games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2015)

yay pip boy games!


----------



## Mako (Jun 14, 2015)

Give me that real pipboy


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

That collector's edition is going to sell a fuck ton.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2015)

Buying it Day 1


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

I WANT THAT


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Pip boy for collectors edition an an app.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2015)

Welp, now I'm pregnant.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

I NEED IT FOR MY COSPLAY

lol


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

I like it


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

10 Bucks says both the wife and kid are still alive and fused like some hideous super mutant 

THE MASTER 2.0


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2015)

ow....my fucking wallet


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

IPHONE HYPE


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2015)

...That collector's edition... Gonna gimme it.


----------



## Gino (Jun 14, 2015)

What the fuck is happening what am I missing?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

AHHHH, MOBILE GAME


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Gino, Bethesda E3 conference.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

THANK U BASED TODD 

FORGIVE ME FOR DOUBTING YOU


----------



## Mako (Jun 14, 2015)

Killing everyone in that mini game


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Gino said:


> What the fuck is happening what am I missing?




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]2KApp699WdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2015)

Time is going to pass me by next year....


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2015)

Gino said:


> What the fuck is happening what am I missing?



Everything you fool, *everything*.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

who needs fallout 4 when Fallout Shelter is free?


----------



## Gino (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2015)

lol Now that is a minigame I can get behind.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

ITS OUT TONIGHT

FALLOUT 4 

iphone..... 

im not buying that >.>


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2015)

gonna get the game now.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

This should be an ingame minigame in Fallout 4 to get more items or some shit


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Not Fallout 4, Remchu


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2015)

>People pretending that Fallout 4 is going to be near-unplayable until modders actually fix the game first, as per usual



Dishonored 2, on the otherhand...


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

The World said:


> This should be an ingame minigame in Fallout 4 to get more items or some shit


  naw dlc bro

pay up


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Good more Fallout 4.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 14, 2015)

omg brb buying the app


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

MUH WORLD CREATOR

THANK U BASED TODD


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Base building.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2015)

RemChu said:


> ITS OUT TONIGHT
> 
> FALLOUT 4
> 
> ...





Dream said:


> Not Fallout 4, Remchu


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Okay, that is pretty cool.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

RemChu said:


> naw dlc bro
> 
> pay up



naw 5 expansions 15 dollars each


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

add multiplayer, let us invade other people's towns 
 !!!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Little dog house.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Remchu, no.  No multiplayer.  Fuck that shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

lol at people getting excited over mobile horseshit, paywalls or not.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Damn, next Elder Scrolls better have this shit.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

send my wife and my mistress to the dog house while i'm fucking my side side piece in the next settlement over


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2015)

The app isn't out yet.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

I want to build an epic ass city.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 14, 2015)

This should've been called "Fallout Conference" xD


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

holy shit 700 mods 

my life will be over


----------



## Jagger (Jun 14, 2015)

I guess this Fallout will concentrate more on the idea of building, managing Vaults and whatnot than adventure itself.

Just the impression I recieve.


----------



## teddy (Jun 14, 2015)

Kind of rad looking there


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Finally, real weapon modding. I'm loving everything so far, it's like a dream come true.


----------



## Gino (Jun 14, 2015)

Don't give a darn about the mobile shit.

Looks like the elder scrolls 6 Boston.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Lots of weapon mods.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Holy shit, modding your own Power Armor.


----------



## teddy (Jun 14, 2015)

I can see myself sinking hours into modifications alone


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

MONTAGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2015)

Customization is always good.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2015)

Best song ever.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

raider scum


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

The Rock-It Launcher took the guy's head off with a teddy bear.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

DEATH BY TEDDY BEAR


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 14, 2015)

This Fallout conference has been sick so far. Can't wait to try out Fallout Shelter later on tonight .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2015)

brotherhood=bad guys this game?


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

You will buy this game or be a loser


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Teddy bears are super deadly.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Paid mods talk soon?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Now give us a date.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

guys i'm crying happy tears on the inside 

cant show em on the outside


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2015)

I am so down.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2015)

this year???!?!?! WOW


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Release date is November 10th, 2015!

Game of the fucking year.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 14, 2015)

BETHESDA WINS

BETHESDA WINS


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

2015 release?  As expected.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2015)

GET YOUR WALLETS READY THIS NOVEMBER


----------



## Jagger (Jun 14, 2015)

Okay, I'm loving this


----------



## teddy (Jun 14, 2015)

11/10/15 release date


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Fallout 4 in a few months.


----------



## Mako (Jun 14, 2015)

BRUH SO SOON
Im not even financially ready yet


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

11/10/15


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Paid mods talk soon?



dog armor dlc

paid frisbee dlc


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Mako, they did want to have a quick announcement to release time.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

his beautiful short arms


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2015)

Siiiigh, wish they'd just rescue this conference with more Dishonored.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 14, 2015)

"Our fans are the best"

That's what they all say


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

shut the fuck up krory


----------



## Reyes (Jun 14, 2015)

Now show us the collectors edition


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2015)

Im guessing Fallout 4 is PC/PS4? If so I am gonna get it def. when it drops.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

those lucky bastards i want one


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 14, 2015)

I feel poor already


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

I don't suppose they'll mail us figures?


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

COLLECTIBLES, RIOT


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh shit they are.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

Pre-order links for Fallout 4: Pip-Boy Edition when?


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

Bethseda won

Todd is S.P.E.C.I.A.L.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2015)

Not a bad conference, to say the very least.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Bethesda hasn't won.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

X PLAY:

FALL OUT 4 GETS A 3 OUT OF 5


----------



## Gino (Jun 14, 2015)

Did morgan web get hotter?


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Bethesda hasn't won.



day 1 i mean


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2015)

Tendοu Sοuji said:


> I feel poor already



 HA! HAHAHAHA....ha.....hahaa....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2015)

Good show. I might look at Dishonored 2 and Fallout, but I better not see more mobile shit in the rest of the conferences. Now, off to bed.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 14, 2015)

Tendοu Sοuji said:


> I feel poor already


TW3, BB, Metal Gear, Fo4


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

See you all in 13 hours.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Gino said:


> Did morgan web get hotter?


make up and the hair

still got that gnarly man chin >.>

I'll pass


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 14, 2015)

BETHESDA WINS FUCK YOU DREAM THEY WON BAH GAWD


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Ya see ya guys tomorrow

WOOO HYPE E3


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 14, 2015)

Jagger said:


> TW3, BB, Metal Gear, Fo4



Someone forgot Doom


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2015)

So what did I miss with Nintendo and their World Cup Treebark thing?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 14, 2015)

This was a pretty good first day.  Cool Nintendo stuff and Bethesda really hit it out of the park. 

Day 2 starts tomorrow at 12:30 PM EST with Microsoft.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 14, 2015)

Tendοu Sοuji said:


> Someone forgot Doom


Only thing that caught my attention in this conference was Fallout 4, to be honest.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Furious George said:


> So what did I miss with Nintendo and their World Cup Treebark thing?


lols and good clean fun


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2015)

Jagger said:


> "Our fans are the best"
> 
> That's what they all say



Bethesda actually means it, since fans are the ones that make their games playable.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2015)

Very strong conference.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 14, 2015)

Jagger said:


> Only thing that caught my attention in this conference was Fallout 4, to be honest.



Then you don't know quality Arena shooters when you see one


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2015)

Tendοu Sοuji said:


> Someone forgot Doom



You mean Gears of War Lite?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Furious George said:


> So what did I miss with Nintendo and their World Cup Treebark thing?



[YOUTUBE]O75I3Hw4x1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 14, 2015)

Man, Bethesda killed it. Never played Fallout before, but I'm super psyched for Fallout 4. And damned happy to see Dishonored getting a sequel.

I only caught the last half hour or so. Was anything announced other than Dishonored, Fallout 4, and Fallout Shelter?


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2015)

Bergelmir said:


> Man, Bethesda killed it. Never played Fallout before, but I'm super psyched for Fallout 4. And damned happy to see Dishonored getting a sequel.
> 
> I only caught the last half hour or so. Was anything announced other than Dishonored, Fallout 4, and Fallout Shelter?



Some really awful Doom stuff.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> You mean Gears of War Lite?


stop

u are killing me


----------



## Jagger (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh, Dishonourable II was nice to see too


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 14, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Some really awful Doom stuff.



Ah, cool. Never cared much for Doom, anyways.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 14, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> You mean Gears of War Lite?



Gears of War lite? You mean Judgement the shitty class based crap or the crappy Gears 3? Only one worth calling a game is 1 and 2 which are nothing gameplay wise like doom.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2015)

>Slow-paced
>Chainsaw focus
>Horde mode
>Executions
>DoF inventory
>Focus on controller-gameplay

Whatever makes you feel better about Doom being dead.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 14, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> >Slow-paced
> >Chainsaw focus
> >Horde mode
> >Executions
> ...



>Comparing an Arena shooter to a 3rd person cover based shooter

you can stop trying to be edgey now.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2015)

>Edgy

The go to meaningless quip of angry kiddies on the interwebs so they don't have to yell "STOP NOT LIKING WHAT I LIKE!"

Next he'll be calling me an autist.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2015)

Tendοu Sοuji said:


> >Comparing an Arena shooter to a 3rd person cover based shooter
> 
> you can stop trying to be edgey now.



Damn man, you lost. You gave him attention.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 14, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> >Edgy
> 
> The go to meaningless quip of angry kiddies on the interwebs so they don't have to yell "STOP NOT LIKING WHAT I LIKE!"
> 
> Next he'll be calling me an autist.



>Didn't address my original point about how they are completely different shooters

Good job.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2015)

Why would I address your point when you ignore mine?  It's not like this new Doom is anything like the original games aside from being first person perspective.

You're trying waaaaaaaaaay too hard to defend this garbage.


----------



## Gino (Jun 14, 2015)

Tendοu Sοuji said:


> >Comparing an Arena shooter to a 3rd person cover based shooter
> 
> you can stop trying to be edgey now.



_Grandma Said this_


You lost the game.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 14, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Why would I address your point when you ignore mine?  It's not like this new Doom is anything like the original games aside from being first person perspective.
> 
> You're trying waaaaaaaaaay too hard to defend this garbage.



You act like that is what Doom is about.

Nobody expects Doom to be a revolution each iteration. It does what it does and that's good enough.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2015)

Good night, man animals. Be seeing you tomorrow.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2015)

You don't even know what you're actually defending anymore, do you?  "It does what it does and that's good enough."

No wonder it's so easy for Bethesda to realize fans have no standards so they can just throw together a bunch of crap instead of just going back to the basics.

They could turn Doom into a JRPG and people would still defend it. "It does what it does and that's good enough!"


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Pls.  Last Guardian will win E3.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Pls.  Last Guardian will win E3.



It won't stand a chance against Half-Life 3.


----------



## Simon (Jun 14, 2015)

man E3 sucks.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

OMG KRORYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 14, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> You don't even know what you're actually defending anymore, do you?  "It does what it does and that's good enough."
> 
> No wonder it's so easy for Bethesda to realize fans have no standards so they can just throw together a bunch of crap instead of just going back to the basics.
> 
> They could turn Doom into a JRPG and people would still defend it. "It does what it does and that's good enough!"



It sounds like your arguing something you don't understand.

Doom is an Arena shooter where you kill Demons. There is no premise beyond that. You also act like It was Duke Nukem Forever tiers of bad. What was shown was good Doom gameplay and good polish. You can not like Doom that's fine Arena shooters are a niche genre. Call it dumb for what you want but if people like it then it should be accessible to them. At least it isn't some "Definitive Edition".

When you say the game is bad for pretty much no reason other than you don't like it, well I suppose that's just the internet now isn't it?


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Tendou why bother, I think you are getting trolled bro


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> It won't stand a chance against Half-Life 3.



Valve won't show up at this E3.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2015)

Dream said:


> Valve won't show up at this E3.



Not even at the PC conference?


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2015)

Tendοu Sοuji said:


> It sounds like your arguing something you don't understand.
> 
> Doom is an Arena shooter where you kill Demons. There is no premise beyond that. You also act like It was Duke Nukem Forever tiers of bad. What was shown was good Doom gameplay and good polish. You can not like Doom that's fine Arena shooters are a niche genre. Call it dumb for what you want but if people like it then it should be accessible to them. At least it isn't some "Definitive Edition".
> 
> When you say the game is bad for pretty much no reason other than you don't like it, well I suppose that's just the internet now isn't it?



I listed reasons and, as I said, you ignored it.

Just as you ignored me saying you ignored it.

Selective reading is the strongest weapon in the arsenal of the braindead fanboys willing to defend anything.




Dream said:


> Valve won't show up at this E3.



If Last Guardian appears, so will they.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 14, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Tendou why bother, I think you are getting trolled bro



It's not like I don't have time to waste.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm going to say that DooM by the looks of it isn't going to be for me, but at the same time to say it is a bad game or looking like a bad game just isn't going to hold water.  The first 2 ( well 3 if you count Final Doom) were nothing more than monster arena shooter where you could get lost in.   Doom 3 moved from the design and added a real story (a small page of writing for each chapter isn't really a big story), that for me is my kind of shooter but at the same time it really wasn't a doom style.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gino (Jun 14, 2015)

Nobody cares about valve.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2015)

And, again, ignored.  Never change, Bethy fanboys. You kids have fun eating out of their gaping anuses.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> And, again, ignored.  Never change, Bethy fanboys. You kids have fun eating out of their gaping anuses.



Don't you have to go play your Definitive Edition Tomb Raider or something?


----------



## Simon (Jun 15, 2015)

Dishonored 2 CG trailer? Whatever. Get the fuck out of here arkane.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

"We know how much people loved Doom, so we took out the fast paced action and challenge level that made the previous good games and replaced them with melee finishers!" inb4 QTEs, too. No wonder so many people abandoned iD.


----------



## Simon (Jun 15, 2015)

new persona 5 footage tomorrow?


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2015)

They probably will release more info during the Sony conference. I mean, there's already a separate panel for Persona 4 Dancing All Night on Thursday.

or Atlus trolls and they plan to release a Persona pack for PS4.


----------



## Simon (Jun 15, 2015)

Mako said:


> They probably will release more info during the Sony conference. I mean, there's already a separate panel for Persona 4 Dancing All Night on Thursday.
> 
> or Atlus trolls and they plan to release a Persona pack for PS4.


It's either new footage, info, or they show the japanese trailer in english.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 15, 2015)

Persona 4 DAN releases this month in Japan. So its probably some info to wrap things up.


----------



## Simon (Jun 15, 2015)

P4DAN has a US release date so not sure what else they could show at this point.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 15, 2015)

What else could it be besides that though not much I can think of atm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> See you all in 13 hours.





RemChu said:


> Ya see ya guys tomorrow
> 
> WOOO HYPE E3



Not me. I'll miss the MS conference, cuz I'll be going to my cousin's wedding. 



Dream said:


> Pls.  Last Guardian will win E3.





Krorypheus said:


> It won't stand a chance against Half-Life 3.



Damn, I'm going to miss this?

*calls cousin*

Cousin: yo. 
Me: Fuck you man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Psj1vdNwmhI[/YOUTUBE]

Tracks are bland, but could still be fun.


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Up early for this 

Let's goo.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Sony soloed Microsoft last year. Here's hoping this is Microsoft's year.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Sony soloed Microsoft last year. Here's hoping this is Microsoft's year.



Bethesda just solo'd everyone this year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Sony soloed Microsoft last year. Here's hoping this is Microsoft's year.



You mean Sony capitalized on Microsoft's fuck ups :ho

EDIT: wait no, was that the year before? 

Damn, last year was forgettable.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> You mean Sony capitalized on Microsoft's fuck ups :ho
> 
> EDIT: wait no, was that the year before?
> 
> Damn, last year was forgettable.



Year before last Sony capitalized on M$'s fuck up and last year Sony just kind of bulldozed them.

Not expecting much to change this year.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2015)

>Mass-out 4: Gruff White Guy Voice edition


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Why doesn't anyone link these things?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Nothing is showing right now according to my IGN schedule 
Microsoft is next at 9:00 a.m. PDT.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>we could edit the countdown thread all this time without needing to worry about the html breaking


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Naruto and Naruko cleaning up the countdown.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> >we could edit the countdown thread all this time without needing to worry about the html breaking





This is what we get for not modding our own forum.

But I don't mind Tazmo paying for the servers


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Loved Bethesda's conference last night. Doom and Fallout 4 were all I hoped they would be and more! SnapMap is an awesome feature to add to Doom. Pretty much like Forge from Halo and I love that. 

Can't wait for the Microsoft and Sony conferences today.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

How about that Dishonored 2?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> How about that Dishonored 2?



I was hoping for some good shit from Dishonored 2, but all I got was a damn CGI trailer. I fucking hate CGI trailers. My view is don't even bother showing the game if that's all you've got to show.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

And Rise of the Tomb Raider today.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I was hoping for some good shit from Dishonored 2, but all I got was a damn CGI trailer. I fucking hate CGI trailers. My view is don't even bother showing the game if that's all you've got to show.



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Bethesda's conference was good, but still had little shits like mobile crap.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Fallout shelter not even out for Android. Boo. I loved the Fallout 4 showing.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Soooo..... opening with Rise of The Tomb Raider and closing with Halo 5?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Halo seems like it's always in the middle every year, which is kind of odd considering it's Microsoft's flagship game. 

I'm hoping they open with Rise of the Tomb Raider. That's a game I've been waiting to see for a while.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Can someone list for me the highlights for when I come back?  

I'll just miss the MS conference.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

Shame Microsoft's and Square are only thing left.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> Can someone list for me the highlights for when I come back?



No              .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> No              .


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

You can look it up yourself. I'm trying to build some character in you, khris. 

Don't nobody tell him shit when he gets back!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Fuck you George


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

After this shit,

[YOUTUBE]a35Mexy0uro[/YOUTUBE]

they better be remaking it.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Fucking with people seems to be a thing this E3.  Rumors of TLG, FFVII remake, and Shenmue.

Until I see that shit on screen I'm not taking anything at face value, especially after that shit Square pulled last year.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Fucking with people seems to be a thing this E3.  Rumors of* TLG*



But that's not a rumor, amigo. 

Its the honest to heaven truth and you should get hyped immediately.


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Shit ain't start yet, Fuck I wake up early for


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> Shit ain't start yet, Fuck I wake up early for



Fuck you doing here, nig?  I thought you only came around for GTA5.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> But that's not a rumor, amigo.
> 
> Its the honest to heaven truth and you should get hyped immediately.



Oh I am hyped. Just not for TLG.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

If Marc is here to bitch, tell him it's too late. This place invented bitchin


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

I came for nfs and bitches


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

You're way too early then. EA's conference is much later. But stick around, I need someone to fill me in on the MS conference. Better yet, someone just PM if they mention Scalebound.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Any fun news in the last couple of hours?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Any fun news in the last couple of hours?



FFVII remake coming to the PS4


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

EA doesn't even have anything good this E3.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> FFVII remake coming to the PS4



Heh.  I remember the rumors of a FVII remake for the PS3 back when that demo for it was shown.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

If you don't like going back one page.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Krory, I'm sure that we'll get to see some new Battlefi...no.  You're right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

>Preet changed his avy



>I like Tesla, but still


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Sexy Tesla avy when


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

He has such huge coils.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Well, here's some of the gameplay for the new magic.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Anyone else pre-order the Fallout 4: Pip-Boy Edition last night?

Shit's gonna be tight, y'all.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> He has such huge coils.



I...kinda want to know if there's Edison x Tesla rule 34 out there now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2015)

Doing 69 circuit and light bulb stuff


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun, how much is it?


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I...kinda want to know if there's Edison x Tesla rule 34 out there now.



Foe Yay.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Even in E3, FOE!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Death-kun, how much is it?



$119.99

It's also at Best Buy, and if you have Gamers Club Unlocked it'll be 20% off. I'm waiting for the PC version to go live on Best Buy's website, the console versions can already be pre-ordered. Otherwise, it's also on Amazon.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Anyone else pre-order the Fallout 4: Pip-Boy Edition last night?
> 
> Shit's gonna be tight, y'all.



Next week.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun, a worthy enough Collector's edition I suppose. Have no real interest in the device so I won't be getting it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Death-kun, a worthy enough Collector's edition I suppose. Have no real interest in the device so I won't be getting it.



I got into Fallout too late so I never had the chance to get the Fallout 3 or Fallout New Vegas collector's editions. 

I want a damn Pip-Boy, and this time I'm getting one.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't think that I've ever purchased a collector's edition.  Never felt that it was worth it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm a sucker for physical goodies.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

40 minutes until Microsoft.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm bracing myself for buzzwords.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Conference will live or die based on Scalebound.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

inb4 Usher dancing at the conference again.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> Anyone else pre-order the Fallout 4: Pip-Boy Edition last night?
> 
> Shit's gonna be tight, y'all.



Did that.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Conference will live or die based on Scalebound.



Its not there, wait till Gamescom.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 15, 2015)

khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]Psj1vdNwmhI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Tracks are bland, but could still be fun.



<argh>Is that...WIPEOUT!?</ARGH>


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 15, 2015)

Where is muh Halo 5 gudness already?


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 15, 2015)

<argh>Any news on the new Platinum game, is it revengeance 2...it's revengeance 2 right?</Argh>


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Enclave said:


> inb4 Usher dancing at the conference again.



Pls no.  No shitty celebrities that don't give a darn.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Pls no.  No shitty celebrities that don't give a darn.



Pls yes you mean.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Pls no.  No shitty celebrities that don't give a darn.



<argh>Dream, hold my hand, I'm scared that microsoft might bring kinect back</Argh>


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Great, you jinxed it.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

40 more minutes, again


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Great, you jinxed it.



<argh>Plot twist, halo: the telltale game</argh>


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>telltale

That reminds me, Minecraft got bought by Microsoft, right?

Wonder if they'll show that adventure game?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Ark Matoi 1.0 said:


> <argh>Plot twist, halo: the telltale game</argh>



Ugh                        .


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Just going to throw this out there. Minecraft 2. One exclusive.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Should make a bet on how many times they say "For the first time ever" or "Preorder Now" during the conference.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Heh.  I forgot that Microsoft now owns Minecraft.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

LMJ said:


> Should make a bet on how many times they say "For the first time ever" or "Preorder Now" during the conference.



Or, how many times they show 3rd party games. Oh, wait is that Sony?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

What I find hilarious is how so many people on GameFAQs have their expectations SO high for the Microsoft conference.  They say that Microsoft is saying how awesome it'll be and it won't be a repeat of previous conferences.  Thing is?  Microsoft says this EVERY YEAR and EVERY YEAR they disappoint.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Just going to throw this out there. Minecraft 2. One exclusive.



Assuming they also released on PC and kept it working on mac and linux natively, I'd lose my mind over this. Best bet would be if they ended up announcing this down the line and used Vulkan.

But given they have a horse in the api race, I doubt that would happen. Still, maybe we'll see a Minecraft 2 that's not built with java. Worst case, it'll run in wine.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Not a bad deal for 6 bucks

FBI has seizes computers of Chicago man in connection with the "Fappening" hack


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Microsoft literally just threw up 30+ indie trailers on their Xbox YT channel.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

The Toilet Chronicles, yeah, I have high hopes for this conference for sure.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Microsoft literally just threw up 30+ indie trailers on their Xbox YT channel.



>Introducing the Toilet Chronicles for Xbox One
>Soccertron Announce Trailer
>Blast 'Em Bunnies E3 2015 Trailer for Xbox One
>Bacon Man E3 2015 Trailer for Xbox One

wat

I've never heard of any of these.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Now that Konami is a shell of its former self, I can only hope Microsoft takes up their mantle this year and outdoes this.

[YOUTUBE]f6OCnvvkSLM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 15, 2015)

Enclave said:


> *The Toilet Chronicles*, yeah, I have high hopes for this conference for sure.



holy shit


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

So I am here, let see if M$ is going to make me buy a damn X1..


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> So I am here, let see if M$ is going to make me buy a damn X1..



I don't think it'd be that impressive.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]aBM5nzJ5Bws[/YOUTUBE]

They're showing a Mad Max trailer right now.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Also Krory, they're talking about Dishonored 2.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

is this where all the live conferences at twitch are shown and where the MS conference will be streamed ?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

twitch or youtube...


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2015)

I hear youtube is like half a minute behind? I dunno right now I got both open waiting for the conference to start


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> is there where all the live conferences at twitch are shown and where the MS conference will be streamed ?



No clue 



Furious George said:


> twitch or youtube...



Either one seems to be a good choice.

Youtube held up fine during the Nintendo and Bethesda stuff, and I don't remember any twitch complaints.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Bx_BlcZsVW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Who is this weaboo on the Twitch stream?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Well twitch is talking to a kid right now, kids are gross, sticking with youtube.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Who is this weaboo on the Twitch stream?



While I'm watching the YT stream, I did decide to check out the Twitch stream and I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

I would rather have a blank screen with some music playing instead of listening to this lady and the kid.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

That kid talking about HL3 not being confirmed. 

Eat shit and go live in shame kid.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

I am going to watch it on TV. Spike.


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am going to watch it on TV. Spike.



You know what's up


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Spike is still alive?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Here we go!!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Here we go.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Microsoft conference starting


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 15, 2015)

OMG i didn't even know it was on spike  now i can watch it on my tv


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Sick opening to the Microsoft briefing right now!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Don't fail me now, Microsoft.  Make this a fun E3 conference.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Prince of Persia?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks like we've got Halo 5 first!


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

man of steel?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Starting with Halo 5?  Okay.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

she's terrible


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 15, 2015)

<argh>Best exclusives...is it Persona?</argh>

<argh>So it's SPy vs spy only with spartans</argh>


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

"Innovative", "Groundbreaking", let's play the buzzword drinking game.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

People clapping for Halo 5 from 343


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah... I am not a Halo guy.. :/


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Say epic one more time, fuck.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

That use of epic


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

oh Live demo.... ok then


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Gameplay video 

Looks nice.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

That stage timing was pretty good.

But they're doing this whole thing with players standing awkwardly on stage again.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

This Halo 5 gameplay thoughhhhh.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Keep your head down.... people jumping... WUT


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2015)

Starting off the fake on-stage demos early I see


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Why they keep on putting people on stage...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

This is incredible!


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Loving the squad commands.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Prometheans look strong as fuck in this game.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

is he really playing?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks meh to be honest.  The Hell level in Doom 4 looked better in terms of enjoyability.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

The energy is low as hell.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

FOR THE

FIRST

TIME

EVER


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Warzone going to be a hit online.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Warzones sounds like my kind of chaotic fun.


----------



## sworder (Jun 15, 2015)

ok, warzone looks fun


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Well, it looks great.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 15, 2015)

<argh>Oh, that actually looks fun</Argh>


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh.  What is this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

New IP? .........................


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh snap.  This looks interesting.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>Inafune

aw yiss


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Maker of Metroid Prime you say......


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

LOL no Metroid if he making this.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Xbox one getting those exclusives earlyyyy


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Dog


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Sweet.  Upgrade from a lame dog.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

oK.... Looks cool


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Recore.

>Not bad.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 15, 2015)

<argh>Recore looks nice</Argh>


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks alright.  Going to need to see some gameplay videos.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Show me some gameplay of Recore pls.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Recore had a nice trailer.

Now show gameplay


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

No one crying over no Metroid this year?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Halo 5 looked great. I'm very excited for it!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Not interested n Recore...


----------



## sworder (Jun 15, 2015)

hopefully not another first person shooter


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

no gameplay?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

sworder, probably too much to hope for.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

LMJ said:


> No one crying over no Metroid this year?



There's still hope.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Backwards Compatibility!!!!!!!!!!!!

MS fucking wins. They fucking win!!!!!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

About time. LOLOL people are happy


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

BC?  Meh            .


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>xbox one backward compatibility

wat


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

BACKWARDS COMPATIBILITY.

OH SHATTTTT.

YESS.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 15, 2015)

<argh>Oh god, so they could've done this from the start</Argh>


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

This shit should have been present at launch.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

BC?  That's a bit of a surprise.  How good of a feature it is is how good the compatibility is.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Well, we don't need to "see" how backwards compatibility works.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Good old Mass Effect.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh, so that's how they're doing it.

Neat.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

You see... BC with some extra stuff. nah bad.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2015)

Considering my 360 died the One having BC might make me buy it earlier then I would otherwise.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh shiiiiiit, backwards compatibility!


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 15, 2015)

<argh>Modular controller</argh>


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Meh, my brain is still unmelted so far.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

I can play Ninja storm revolution with my friends until 4 comes out on the one. 

Thank you based Microsoft.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

"We won't charge you for the games you already own"
T-thanks, I guess...


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Lel, controller announcement.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

wow, the new thing works for Win10 

might buy


----------



## sworder (Jun 15, 2015)

the controller is sweet as hell, this should have been available at launch


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh god.  Howard again.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2015)

That controller would last 2.5 days in my possession.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Customizable pc gamepad a la steam controller?

No complaints there.

Aside from the wireless bit. Input lag da worsto.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm gonna need to buy that controller for PC, aren't I?

Sigh........

*bends over*


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Oh god.  Howard again.



<argh>and not patch them</argh>


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Fallout 4 gameplay video?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

I I I

That Fallout 4 brah. That Pipboy looks so sweet...


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh hey, they fixed the  worse than NES control pad on their new controller.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Pls no.  No shitty celebrities that don't give a darn.



Expect that black lady though


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

That awkward silence


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

I want Gears and Lara gameplay 


and a new AAA game announcement


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Vault


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Lol, this is so awkward. 

We just saw the dude last night.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

At least show new Fallout 4 gameplay.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Codsworth


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

deja vu


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun said:


> At least show new Fallout 4 gameplay.



It's new to me. Glad I waited.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Come on, Howard.  We want new stuff.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Codsworth



Codsworth and Dogmeat are partners of the year all years.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

So far all Sony has to do to win is order pizza for everyone.


----------



## sworder (Jun 15, 2015)

yo dawg i heard you like video games so we put a game in your game so you can play while you play


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Where is CoD? this is not CoD segment? or what?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Deathclaw


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Cool, a few new Fallout 4 things.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Morrowind & Daggerfall the best.

Mods on consoles/


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh shit mod support


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Free mods


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Is it sports time? I think it's sports time.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

You can  transfer mods to  the game for free on the One. OH MY GOD.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Peter Moore.. I dislike this guy so much.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Mods from PC also available on Xbox One for free? Shit, Microsoft is killing it so far.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

no, consoles now you are the mods

and then console was a PC


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Lol, EA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Hype boner immediately deflated


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

EA. Time for a pee break.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2015)

Mods on consoles 

What now masterrace


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

EA crap.  Sigh.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh hey, EA and Microsoft again.  I can't wait to see how they charge you money to be evil.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

ROFL no one clapped.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Vault said:


> Mods on consoles
> 
> What now masterrace



4k
60fps
fite me


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2015)

Time for tea break 

Fuck EA


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2015)

I know some of you guys are excited for Madden!

*five people applaud*

Go madden!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> You can  transfer mods to  the game for free on the One. OH MY GOD.



If this doesn't also happen on the PS4 then sony has fucked up.  They should be prepared to pay as much MS is for this stuff when it comes to third party.  Not allow MS to get all the timed exclusive or exclusive stuff if they wish to keep their lead.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

An evil jew is summonsed by the prince of lies.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Pls Vault.  You still plebs.


----------



## sworder (Jun 15, 2015)

promoting ea access


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

That dead silence for titanfall


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

so bad


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

EA access


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

This is embarrassing, but incredibly hilarious.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

We should get an "epic" counter going. I think people have completely ruined that word at this point.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Mods on console are pretty much the best though.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Vault said:


> Mods on consoles
> 
> What now masterrace



Before getting excited lets wait to see how well it actually runs.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

ALL TWELVE TITLES


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

People were confused on when they were supposed to clap.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Fucking EA snooze fest. What is this filler shit.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2015)

Man this is so bad


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Went to the door to get pizza, I left during the FO4 footage, what did I miss?


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

That was mercifully short.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Mods on console are pretty much the best though.



Nah.  It is good but far from being the best.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

People clapped more for Plants vs Zombies 2 than they did for Madden and Titanfall.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

>2015
>E3
>Show Plants vs. Zombies game


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Went to the door to get pizza, I left during the FO4 footage, what did I miss?



A few new scenes, Fallout 3 comes with Fallout 4 on Xbox One, Fallout 4 mods from PC will also be available and compatible on Xbox One for free.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 15, 2015)

Classic EA.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

wireless controllers? backwards compatibility? halo?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Is that a car??? really???


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2015)

That new GT is clean though


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Forza motorsport 6

Pre-order now and you get a free car


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

For pre-order now, the Forza 6: Ferrari Edition. Get a Ferrari when you pre-order today!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

is this a car show ?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Unless they are giving that car to an audience member at the end I don't give a shit about it.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

Ford legends of motorsport? HAHAHA.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Sports and old games and cars. They're losing me here.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

This is honestly gay as fuck.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

World premiere?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Patch, a lot probably had to do with Microsoft/Sony wanting to monetize it or something of that nature.  Or issues with how to go about it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Dark Souls 3!!!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

From Software?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Dark Souls 3?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh, it's just Dark Souls 3.  Already knew that was showing up, or at least heard it was.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh fucking snap.  DS3.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Its getting Dark....


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Please be a good game.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2015)

Dark Souls 3


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

The trailer music's pretty nice.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 15, 2015)

DARK SOULS 3333333333


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Goddamn          .


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Dat Titan.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Ouch, those half-hearted applause.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Lol, wow, that lackluster reaction.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

wait... this game is not out yet? wut


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

What is this?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

2016?

but didn't homegirl in the beginning say these games are for this year?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow. Throw a bucket of water at the audience to wake them up.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

That trailer was pretty awesome for Dark Souls 3

I'm betting we'll see gameplay during Sony's conference.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

Division - meh


----------



## sworder (Jun 15, 2015)

i forgot the division still existed


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Ah.  Division.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

i swear they announced division like 2 or 3 years ago


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

They audience was still recovering from EA's presentation and that Ford Motorsnore.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

world premieres for games we've already seen many times before?


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 15, 2015)

that Dark Souls 3 trailer was trashuu compared to the DS2 one


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Didn't the Division have some fake ass "gameplay" footage last year?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

This guy.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Need subtitles.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Joke fail, lol.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Frogs and snails and so on and so forth.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

M$ money is going everywhere.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

plz fuck off Frenchie


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Malving, throwing money at stuff is what Microsoft does best.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2015)

Just waiting for that release date announce, thank you.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 15, 2015)

Backwards compatibility? Not a bad move, Microsoft


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

I need them to announce Tomb Raider 2 for PC  plz


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Rainbow Six


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

This fake online chat again.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

What's this Generic TPS ?

And what's this cartonnish cell shading game ? Gigantic ? Free to play ?

I'm lost here.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Malving, throwing money at stuff is what Microsoft does best.



I know but now we are in a point that they are going after Betas... lol


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>Windows 10 exclusive

So a directx 10 only title?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

the hell is this


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Hmm.  Another TF2 type game?


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

So lost, bruhs


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> This fake online chat again.



So fucking cringy


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Aw yiss, cuphead.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

That Goat simulator


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Linking on this page just in case.

Microsoft Conference is going on now.

[YOUTUBE]aBM5nzJ5Bws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Here comes the indie games part of the presentation.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

This indie shit is probably the most interesting thing they've shown in the last 20 minutes. I still want to play Below.


----------



## sworder (Jun 15, 2015)

what.... the fuck is this shit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

Goatz


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

that game with dinos and a dragon looks nice


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

I've gotta say, at least they're showing games rather than talking about dumb shit.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Still on this "we're Indie now" bullshit, I see.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Half of these indy games look more fun that their triple A announcements.  

Army Men was fun.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

The people behind Gone Home want to "push boundaries"? lol


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>Gone Home

Yeesh, hype boner receding into body


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Death-kun, you just jinxed it. smh


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> What's this Generic TPS ?
> 
> And what's this cartonnish cell shading game ? Gigantic ? Free to play ?
> 
> I'm lost here.



It would have helped if they showed gameplay or said something, instead of a random video they then stopped talking about.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

Im guessing they are saving Lara and Gears for the very last


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

some of these look interesting but where is the actual gameplay, sestras?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

I want to play the little green Army game


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

I like the artstyle of this Ashen game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Death-kun, you just jinxed it. smh



Don't look at me.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

DAT PS1 graphics


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Fucking Lego Dark Souls.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

The Last Guardian is a whale now


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Tumblr incarnate on stage. I'm getting queasy


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

99 c store shadow of the colossus.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

LMJ


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Scud said:


> Tumblr incarnate on stage. I'm getting queasy


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Who is this cuphead


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh gawd. SJW games, SJW games everywhere.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Art's nice, didn't see much of a game though.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

That's it?  Terrible presentation for that game.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

FUCK YEAH CUPHEAD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

LMJ said:


> The Last Guardian is a whale now



Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling  
Ashen - because fuck it, we might as well do The Last Guardian ourselves. #E32015 #XboxE3


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh shit, Cuphead. 

Now this had me excited last year.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

That beard


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

I blind child in a platformer sounded more sadistic, but then they went the Daredevil route.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Cuphead!


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Cuphead looks really unique.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Love the artstyle.


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

The style for cuphead looks good.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

I love Cuphead's art style.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Cuphead is a definite buy from me.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Fuck, early access bullshit coming to consoles?!  Ugh.  The cancer is spreading.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

>Early access

nope nope nope nope


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Paid alphas and betas lol.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Cheap Day Z pop.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Microsoft offering Paid Beta services?


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Nobody cheering for that asshole from DayZ lmao


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Lol Early Access.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Why no early access for AAA games though?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

this guy talks funny


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

....Fuck off dude.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

they're legit selling unfinished games now?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Need subtitles - part 2.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

Dear Microsoft.  It is not an exclusive if it is on the PC....  Everyone who has a console has a PC anyway. (Or at least should, if you don't have a decent PC in your house you're not in the 21st century)


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Want to punch this guy's accent in the face. 

Also, Discount No Man's Sky incoming.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

I am genuinely interested in how they're doing that with the stage lights.

Are they using fog machines by the spotlights?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling  
"I want a game that is not a game." Well go to a fucking bookstore then. #E32015 #XboxE3

LMAO


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Sterling


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

What the fuck was that bullshit?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2015)

Cuphead is something I'd be playing and buying day one. And the art looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

YES LARA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

So we literally saw nothing.  Jesus Fuck.  Eat shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Time for Tomb Raider.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Seriously ?

That didn't tell me shit about the game.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Well, here goes...


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> What the fuck was that bullshit?



Nothing

It was literally nothing


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 15, 2015)

_*ION *_sounds and looks too much like EVE Online for the Xbox.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Where is Krory?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

This Tomb Raider though. Graphics blowing my mind.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

they're still putting that Xbox Exclusive, Holiday 2015 bit on tomb Raider eh?  Lol, just admit it's timed, we already have been told it is.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks great.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Seriously ?
> 
> That didn't tell me shit about the game.



It's not a game.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

The lip flaps are pretty good.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

where da gameplay at?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> It's not a game.



So why did they show it? 

Oh, man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Tomb Raider.....Xbox's only saving grace


----------



## sworder (Jun 15, 2015)

is it me or did lara get a new face?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

So, she still has as bad of luck as she had in the last Tomb Raider eh?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks nice. About what I expected.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> So why did they show it?
> 
> Oh, man.



Early access stuff, so early they only had a concept trailer.


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2015)

krory is jizzing everywhere right now


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Geg said:


> krory is jizzing everywhere right now



Does he even have any left over after Game of Thrones the other day?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

Ho, nice gameplay and controls for Tomb Raider.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

An avalanche of semen.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

These jumps are ridiculous.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Krory going to be on cloud nine for weeks.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

She's kratos with lesser stats and tits.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ho, nice gameplay and controls for Tomb Raider.



How could you know the controls are nice?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Lara got a face job.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Dishonored 2 and new Tomb Raider, best E3 right here for Krory.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Rare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

nothing but a QTE fest


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

New Rare game?  Eh.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Real nice display from Rise of the Tomb Raider.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

oh shit here's Rare


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

LOL Laura is still invincible? Next game she gonna jump from the moon to earth and not going to be phased.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Rare collection here we come.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh shit it's the Rare collection!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

The shell of Rare is still making games?

Why bother now that Yooka-Laylee is a thing?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

Rare arcade collection thing. Eh.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 15, 2015)

Rare collection.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

perfect, same as TR1 but bigger and more


I need this game, release it on PC, fuck


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

> 10,000 gamerscore possible.


They made sure to point that out 

That Rare collection is a definite steal.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Perfect Dark on Xbox One might be nice.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh, collection of old rare games when they were good.

No complaints.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2015)

Lara's gonna die and next Tomb Raider will be about Lara journeying through purgatory.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

New IP from RARE?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

Furious George said:


> How could you know the controls are nice?



Don't explain the joke.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Ah, here's that new game they were talking about.

All the talent in Rare is gone though so I expect this to be shit.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 15, 2015)

Knowing how many TR games there are, that probably already happened.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Definitely getting this collection. It's got FUCKING Conker!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

What the fuck is this shit ? A pirate game ?

Cartoonish Black Flag


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

I loved Perfect Dark.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Meh                      .


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

This is... not what I expected


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

> says most ambitious game we've created
> shows cell shaded pirate game.

Rare.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Online pirate game?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Great.  Another Win10 exclusive.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

well....... RARE..... what was that?


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Actually, that was exactly what I expected. A game that doesn't look even half as interesting as Yooka-Laylee


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 15, 2015)

Rare stole AC4's ship play, cell shaded the thing and rolled it out as a new ip. Lel.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

Fable 4 ? Is that Fable 4 Legend ?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 15, 2015)

Scud said:


> Actually, that was exactly what I expected. A game that doesn't look even half as interesting as Yooka-Laylee



Like I said, all the talent is gone from Rare.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Game is Free to Play. Don't care if it's shit.

Edit: Oh it's Fable:Legends.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Fable it is.  Haven't given a fuck about that franchise since Fable 1 broke my heart.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Need to see Gears of War!


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Holy shit nobody clapped at first haha


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Valve


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

I spy a minecraft pin.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Oculus. Snore, snore, snore. Zzzzzzzz


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Like how this partnership has come about after all the fear-mongering from Valve about Win8.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

Oculus Shmoculus ...


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2015)

So since everyone with PCs are going to have to get windows 10 at some point, what's the point for me to get an xbox one?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

MS is bringing it this year.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

This is going to be amusing


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Minecraft 2. Here we come.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Minecraft


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

If we ever got a Sword Art Online trapped in the game scenario, it would have to be with Microsoft, wouldn't it?


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

aww yiisss

muhfucking minecraft


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2015)

Minecraft?

Really?

damn Micro you really suck again this year


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

Hologram Minecraft game, what the fuck.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

Minecrap ...


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Don't disappoint me.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Hmmmm.  Looks amazing.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

I never "got" Minecraft, and I still don't get it. What's the appeal?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

God damn           .


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

Is that a real fucking hologram?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

What the actual fuck ?


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Goddamn


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

I know exactly why I've got this boner.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

I need someone smart as fuck to explain this Oculus thing...


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

If this really is what the camera is showing me, HOLY FUCK.


I mean, HOLY FUCK.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 15, 2015)

this is amazing and I have no idea what is going on


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

her fake enthusiasm is ruining it


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2015)

So this is what you can see through the HoloLens, and then you can manipulate the world in "real life". The hologram looks like it's sitting on the real world when you have the lens on.


----------



## Scud (Jun 15, 2015)

Malvingt2 said:


> this is amazing and I have no idea what is going on


Ditto. All I know is that this looks pretty fucking cool


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

YOU ALL KNOW IT WILL NOT WORK LIKE THIS.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

This shit better be real.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

the future is here ?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 15, 2015)

Oculus seems quite fucking awesome. Might be worth it to get one.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

LMJ, let us dream.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2015)

Please be real


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 15, 2015)

Finally Gears!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

yis   GEARS


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Ugh.  GOW tiem.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2015)

So is the HoloLens thing used exclusively for Minecraft, orrr?


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> the future is here ?



Yea and it's gonna be laggy as shit.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

But we know this already.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2015)

GOW 1 Remake ...


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 15, 2015)

seem like the star war kinect demo all over again tbh

i don't believe it


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 15, 2015)

This is exactly what I've been waiting for technology to do. I mean wow.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2015)

if they only show the remaster and not Gears 4 next-gen -


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 15, 2015)

When did we get this tech?!


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2015)

You know that shit will be buggy and laggy as hell for that holoshit.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

Grimmm, Microsoft has been working on it for a while.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2015)

Conference put me to sleep. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 15, 2015)

NEW GEARSSSSSSS


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

My interest couldn't get lower.


----------



## Soca (Jun 15, 2015)

Graphics look good.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2015)

This dialogue.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 15, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

